# [pfrpg]  follow me into shadows



## fireinthedust (Apr 17, 2010)

The fire was the only light in the forest, and burned as brightly as it could in the cold.  Something about the air allowed its smoke to thicken like steam, so that only huddling very close to it allowed any of them warmth enough against the chill.  Thick logs had been rolled next to it, and the Mule from the wagon under its blanket had been munching contentedly while the group made their usual discussion back and forth across the fire.

The scholar who'd hired them was a young man for one of his depth of learning: early forties with enough wisdom that a patch or two of hair had gone white.  He tended to wearing more than enough of the thick robes he'd brought, mostly due to the cold, with a studded leather jerken beneath for more official protection.  He was not the sort for adventure, and throughout the journey he seemed good at anything but the practical: while he knew much of the wilderness' history, he had failed to realize how much of it was covered in dirt until the first night they'd made camp.  While he had many opinions on cooking and the nature of different ingredients, he'd managed to ruin any meal he attempted to cook, and nearly burned water when he'd put it on to boil.  Still, his coin was real to the touch, and the map he'd shown them seemed to lead somewhere by the landmarks on their route.  As a patron, he would do, except for his annoying need to be there with them on this little trip.

Perhaps it was the days surrounded by adventursome types, but when the wolves first howled he was the first to grab a brand from the fire and wave it about.

Ah, yes, finally some action.  Not that I want to tell you blokes how to do your jobs, obviously, but what does one normally do for this sort of... thing?

At the edge of the firelight, and from the sound of things just beyond, furred shapes moved about.  Soon glowing eyes could be seen from the shadows, and some flickers of the firelight made sharp teeth glow.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 17, 2010)

A short human male of medium build, wearing half plate armor, gets up from his seat near the fire and un-ships a heavy crossbow. "Normally, I would be leading a charge at this point. However, with pack animals like wolves, I recommend staying back and using missile weapons." Sir Angus answers the scholar. At the same time he is busy loading his crossbow. "But be carefull, they can attack any time. So be ready to drop your bow and draw a melee weapon."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 17, 2010)

On a log on the opposite side of the fire a young varisian man sat wrapped in his cloak, reading one of his seven scrolls of holy writ. In truth though, it was obvious to everyone that he was struggling to make sense of all the words. Every now and then the others could notice him trying to silently sound out a difficult word. Squinting in the firelight, the varisian was engrossed in whatever he was reading when the first howl split the night air. He started in surprise and nearly dropped the precious scroll into the flames before he recovered himself. Standing up quickly, he began looking around the dark forest around them while nervously rolling up his scroll. 

The last time I saw wolves the pack of them chased me up a tree. They stayed in the area for three days to see if I would come down." Keepiru shivered a bit at the memory. After slipping the scroll back into its tube on his hip, he reaches for his four bladed Starknife. "I don't think I want to sit in a tree again."


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 17, 2010)

Renya was making her way back across the camp having given the mule a bag of hay and checked that its tether line was securely fastened when she heard the first mournful howls in the distance. Soon the others heard it too, and at a word from the heavy set warrior, they began to ready weapons both physical and magical. Over the few days the group had travelled together so far, Sir Angus' experience had quickly been evident to the newcomers, so they too followed his lead.

Despite the heavy armour she still wore, the plain young woman nimbly negotiated the clutter of equipment and provisions around the fire as she traversed the campsite once more. She knelt beside the beast, now skittish, its breath coming in thick snorts which hung in the air, its eyes rolling wildly as it caught scent of the predators in the dark. Renya stroked its neck and leant close, blowing in one great ear, making low soothing sounds in an attempt to calm it.

Handle Animal check
1d20+9=28

Satisfied that it wouldn't try to bolt, or thrash and injure itself, she returned to the area where she had spread her bedroll out, and retrieved her long-handled glaive from the ground. Carrying it in her left hand, she used her right to gently but firmly grip the scholar by the arm, and move him towards the centre of the camp. 

Her eyes sought out Sindri and Ragnor, and, planting the butt of the glaive in the ground so the weapon was cradled against her neck, her fingers began to flash quick hand signals to them - a few movements making symbols and shapes with her right hand, before pointing to her eyes and then towards the sky, then making a fist and moving it in a short arc before spreading the fingers wide, then a gesture in the direction of the scholar, a brief thumb towards herself, and another arc, this time with her left arm held horizontal.

[sblock=Sign Language -  only if you can understand it!]
'We can't see far in the torchlight'
'Do you have a way of lighting up a larger area?'
'Tell the scholar to stay close to me - I will protect him'
[/sblock]

With the merest nod of understanding to the two northerners, she grasped the glaive in both hands, and took up a defensive stance, feet spread with her weight balanced. Her eyes constantly scanned the darkness for signs of movement.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 17, 2010)

Sindri is reclining lazily against his saddle where he tossed it on the ground, toasting the bottoms of his feet near the fire, carving a stick with his dagger and idly flicking shavings of wood towards the fire and occasionally towards Keepiru.  And he's singing an Ulfen drinking song in a poorly rendered Katapeshi accent which might have been funny the _first_ time he did it but everyone's heard him do this _at least_ three times already.

When their blessed patron leaps up and grabs a flaming brand, Sindri, absorbed in his private amusements, is taken by surprise.  "What the...?!  He looks around and sees his companions already preparing for battle.  Quickly dropping the hacked up stick and sheathing his dagger he climbs to his feet.  With a chuckle he says, "Normally?  I'd roll over for a bit of a snooze and let Jack take care of matters like that time in the Sarna Woods."  He scowls towards Keepiru.  "It is _Sarna_ Woods, isn't it?  I can never keep those names straight.  Your people have the strangest names..."

Getting what he interprets as that 'do it now' look from Renya he sighs, pats the crossbow at his hip to make sure it's ready for when he needs it, and makes sure his spear is at hand.  "Umm...._you_," Sindri points at their scholar-patron, "Stick close to Renya.  She'll make sure you ain't, you know, wolf-bait."  Directions given, Sindri casts _light_ upon his spear.

A deep rumbling warning growl comes from the edge of the firelight and the mass that is Half-Jack unfolds itself and rises from the ground.  The pale-skinned troll sniffs deeply at the air to pinpoint the direction of the wolves.  He slowly clenches his fist to a dismaying sound of cracking knuckles but his attention never wavers from the darkness surrounding the group.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 17, 2010)

Julius silently prepares hos shortbow, scanning the surrounding woods for a sign of movement.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 19, 2010)

*Ragnor*

"Well first I need to prepare for thier bite and then we shall put a little light on the subject.   Ragnor then goes through arcane motions and a blue glow surrounds him in a field of force.

[Sblock="OOC"]cast mage armor now ac 18[/Sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 19, 2010)

While more shapes still flitter about behind them, four large wolves step into the radius of the light, coming at the party from four directions.  Their size is enormous, about the size of draft horses each, with large yellow eyes reflecting the light back towards you.

[sblock=Perception DC 20]  You note that their pupils are red; not glowing, per se, but more like dots of red paint or blood.  

[sblock=Knowledge: Nature DC 10] This is not normal for Dire Wolves, though you've not seen brutes this large before[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Initiative please!] init order please[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 19, 2010)

Renya watched as the four huge shapes moved closer - the fact that they had chosen to come at the camp from different directions suggested a certain intelligence, perhap seeking to lure one of her companions away, or at least draw the defenders far enough apart from each other that some of those that remained in the shadowy depths might move in and strike.

[sblock=Perception]1d20+13=28[/sblock]

She felt the scholar tense beside her, his fear almost palpable in the cold night. She had moved him close to the central campfire in the hope that it would provide a deterrent to attacks from one side - in her skilled hands, the tip of the glaive which would hopefully prove an equally resilient barrier from the other side wove a deadly path in the air, waiting for the imminent attack.

'Now' she thought, 'let's see what our new companions are made of'.

Initiative 1d20+2=5


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 20, 2010)

When the enormous wolves step into the shadowy light and Sindri finally notices them he is astounded.  "Abadar on a stick!" he curses.  He momentarily forgets what he was getting ready to do but a chance brush of the hand against his spell component pouch reminds him and he slips fingers into the pouch looking for _just_ the right component.  "Stay close," he snaps but then he finds what he is looking for and he begins to hum in anticipation.

Jack's fists spring open and black claws, brutally _sharp_ claws reflect light from the fire.  <Skald>"Loivocek!"</Skald>  He crouches in preparation to spring at one of the wolves but holds at Sindri's command though he trembles with the tenseness of holding himself in place.

[sblock=Rolls]
Initiative: 1d20+3=16
Jack's Perception: 1d20+9=14
Sindri doesn't have a chance at the perception roll, lol[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 20, 2010)

Keepiru's eyes widen in fear as the enormous beasts step out of the darkness. The slavering fangs, the huge clawed paws, the hunger filled eyes all cause fear to well up in him. His mind is filled with the memory of the long, cold nights clinging desperately to tree bark while the patient wolves prowled beneath him.
With a shaking hand, the young man grips his holy symbol tightly and takes comfort in the feel of the metal. 
OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Initiative = 10
Failed the Perception check.
Initiative and Perception check (1d20+4=10, 1d20+3=18)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 20, 2010)

*Ragnor*

Concentrating on his spell Ragnor is blissfully unaware.

[sblock="Perception=11]Roll Lookup[/sblock]


[sblock="Initiative=5]Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 20, 2010)

Standing in the firelight watching the wolves circle the camp, Angus starts to feel alive. Heart thumping, adrenaline pumping round his body, this is what he lives for.

Angus carefully watches the wolves circle the camp. Several time he though he had a shot but by the time he had aimed his crossbow the wolf had vanished in to the shadows. Once he had a really good opportunity. However, at the last minute he decided it was too uncertain and ignored it, waiting for a better shot. Finally, the wolves started to close in, presenting Angus with the perfect shot. His bolt flies straight and true, hitting the wolf approaching with a sickening thud. 

Deciding there is no time to reload and take another shot, Angus drops his crossbow, draws his bastard sword and prepares for combat. 

[sblock=Rolls]Perception (1d20+1=17)
Initiative (1d20+3=17)
Heavy Crossbow Attack, Damage (1d20+9=27, 1d10=7)[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 20, 2010)

Julius spots the wolves early, but is a little slow to fire one of his arrows, striking true.

[sblock=mechanics]
Perception: 1d20+10=25
Initiative: 1d20+4=10
Shortbow: Attack: 1d20+8=27
Damage: 1d6+3=8[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 21, 2010)

[sblock=initiative Order]

17 Angus  YOU'RE UP!
16 Sindri/Jack
10 Keepiru
10 Julius
6 WOLVES
5 Renya
5 Ragnor

Post your actions when it's your turn, NOT before.  Commentary between turns is encouraged, of course, so grip, criticize, bash and lament![/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 22, 2010)

As the wolves started to close in, Angus is presented with the perfect opportunity. By now he is running on pure adrenaline and his reflexes take over so that he has fired his crossbow even before he consciously realises that he has a shot. The bolt flies straight and true, hitting the approaching wolf with a sickening thud.

Deciding that there is no time to reload and take another shot, Angus drops his crossbow, draws his bastard sword and prepares for combat.

[sblock=Rolls]Heavy Crossbow Attack, Damage (1d20+9=27, 1d10=7)[/sblock]
OOC: Sindri/Jack up next


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2010)

Sindri laughs.  "Good shot, Sir Angus!  That'll show those overgrown dogs!"  By this time his fingers have found that essential something and he extracts it with a flourish.  He proclaims a few words in Skald and makes a rapid motion with his hand that encompasses his companions.  As he does so the bit of root between his fingertips dissolves into snow-like crystals that leaves a trail back from his hand and just as quickly fades away into nothingness.  Once finished he moves closer to their patron and particularly Renya and her protecting glaive.

By the time Sindri is finished casting Jack is already leaping forward to engage a massive wolf.  He lashes out with one claw scoring bloody tracks into the beast's hide.

[sblock=Actions]Sindri:
Standard: cast _haste_
- target Jack and his 5 companions (not himself or their patron)
- +1 to attack rolls, +1 dodge AC, +1 reflex save, +1 attack w/ full attack action, +30 ft. enhancement to all modes of movement.
Move: step closer to Renya and the scholar

Jack:
Move: advance to engage the nearest wolf
Standard: claw attack: 1d20+13=26.  Damage: 1d8+8=13[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Sindri*
HP 48/Current HP 48
AC 17, touch 13, flat-footed 14
[+2 shield bonus to AC when within reach of eidolon]
Fort +4 / Ref +5 / Will +3 
[+2 to saves when within reach of eidolon]
Speed 30 ft. (20 ft. w/ medium enc.)

Base Atk +4; CMB +4; CMD 17
Melee -- spear +4 (1d8, x3)
Ranged -- light crossbow +7 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80 feet)

Spells per day
[Base DC 14 + spell level (+1 with Conjuration spells)]
[Concentration check 1d20+10; +14 when casting on the defensive/grappled]
0 – unlimited, 1st – 5, 2nd – 4 X
Summon Monster (Sp)[I-III] - 7 

*Jack*
HP 75/Current HP: 75
AC 20, touch 10, flat-footed 19
Fort +9 / Ref +3 / Will +5 
[+4 morale bonus on enchantment spells and effects]
Speed 30 feet
Special Defenses Evasion

Base Atk +6; CMB +14; CMD 25
Melee -- claws +13/+13 (1d8+8, x2)
[PA +11/+11 (1d8+12, x2)]
-- rend w/ two successful claw attacks +(1d8+12) damage[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 22, 2010)

Keepiru looks towards his charge and remembers his duty. Trying to master his fear, he draws on his faith that his deity will see them through this. Reaching out with his spirit, he calls upon her to protect them all. He stutters but manages to chant the words of the prayer. 

Actions
[SBLOCK]
Casting Shield Other on the Scholar. Half of any damage he takes is transfered to Keepiru.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 23, 2010)

[sblock=DM updates]  So when I post responses to your actions, I'm going to say "success" or "failure" and a quick "you get this".  Until, of course, we're done a round, or I'm posting for Monsters, when I'll try to sum up what's happened with more detailed posts.

Angus:  your attack succeeds, but the wolves are big enough that they soak the crossbow damage easily.

Jack:  Clawing the wolf with more oomph than a crossbow bolt, you note they've got quite a bit of meat on their bones: they soak even the damage of troll claws, it seems.  

Keepiru: your Shield spell surrounds the scholar

Next up: Julius![/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 23, 2010)

Julius stands off to the side, observing one of the wolves closely.

waiting for a death attack. 1st of 3 turns. watching the less damaged wolf.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 24, 2010)

Angus fires off a crossbow bolt, which thunks into the haunches of one of the wolves with a satisfying sound. Half-Jack, who rises from the shadows, launches forward to slice into another wolf with two claws. Despite this onslaught, the wolves are large enough that they take the damage, which would certainly have slain any lesser targets.

As the cleric prays for protection of their patron, and Julius leans back to observe the weaknesses of his foes, the wolves attack.

One of them, the one with the crossbow, pounces upon Julius, bearing down on his arm. The teeth do not lock onto flesh, but do manage to catch on his sleeve and armor, tearing holes in the material as if it were cobweb-stuff.
A second leaps into Half-Jack's chest, and while unable to bear him to the ground it does dig in deep to the flesh of the troll's neck. 8 damage

The other two, who had come around to the sides, are much closer to the horses and the spellcasters. One jumped at Renya, locking teeth around the warrior's leg and chomping hard 10 damage.
The second came at Ragnor, but the sorcerer's luck seems with him: while the horse-sized wolf leaps at him, it narrowly misses, its hide brushing against his skin in a frighteningly real moment of "there but for Grace go I..."

[sblock=initiative order]
17 Angus 
16 Sindri/Jack
10 Keepiru
10 Julius
6 WOLVES
5 Renya <<<YOU'RE UP!
5 Ragnor

just to keep it lively, if you have the same initiative as someone else, you can post whenever you're able to, not just in line (ie: Renya & Ragnor, Keepiru & Julius). Were this table-top, sure, but it's true: we'll be at this for a week if we don't hurry up.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 24, 2010)

*Ragnor*

Taking a 5' step back Ragnor finishes his arcane guestures. "Let's make that a little harder shall we?

[sblock=OOC] AC now 18[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 26, 2010)

Renya winced as the huge wolf's charge carried it past her blade before she could bring it to bear, and its fangs scored a gash across her calf. A quick glance told her the others were also fighting hard so she couldn't expect any help from them. Her main concern was keeping this monstrosity off the scholar; if it had bitten through the steel covering her leg so easily, it would rend his pale flesh without a second invitation.

She momentarily debated playing for time in the hope that Sir Angus, or more likely Jack, would be able to slay or drive off his opponent and lend some aid, but then realised that Julius was wrestling with another beast, and needed assistance more than her. 

Gritting her teeth against the stinging pain, she felt the magic of Sindri's spell infuse her muscles, and, focussing her mind, spun the glaive in a dazzling arc from left to right, then with a flick of the wrist allowed the weight of the head to pull the weapon back in a natural arc - straight at the wolf's neck.

[sblock=Action]
Full attack on the wolf

Attack #1
1d20+9=18
Damage #1 (if applicable)
1d10+4=7

Attack #2
1d20+9=16
1d10+4=7
[/sblock]

Spinning the glaive two-handed around her back, Renya brought it back round in front of her, and re-set, waiting for the next attack.



[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Current stats

   HP: 46/56     AC: 23  AC(T): 14  AC(FF): 21


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:              9     7     2           +4 vs some effects (Endurance)
 Ref:              7     4     2           (+1 Haste)
Will:              8     4     4           +1 vs fear 

  BAB: +5       CMB:+8     CMD: 20(24)

Weapon:                 Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Glaive                    +9      1D10+4       20/x3       10' reach
Unarmed Strike            +9      1D6+3        20/x2       lethal/non-lethal

Current Effects:
Haste (+1 to hit, +1 to AC, 1 extra attack on full attack)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 27, 2010)

Renya's blade sweeps down and cuts into the wolf's hide, making a long line of wet red appear where before there was only thick gray fur.

Angus finds himself ready once more, to act quickly while the first four beasts are attacking.


[sblock=initiative order]
17 Angus <<<YOU'RE UP!!!
16 Sindri/Jack
10 Keepiru
10 Julius
6 WOLVES
5 Renya 
5 Ragnor
5 Oracle

Starting this round, Hero's Oracle can act.  Start in the back of the wagon (possibly asleep?), surrounded by the packaged food and other supplies, and most likely covered in thick blankets.
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Where are the other two wolves?  I'll probably be casting scorching ray it may be important.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 27, 2010)

*Sir Angus - Round 2*

Angus silently curses the wolves for been cowards and not attacking him directly but, instead, making him go to them. He decides that Jack can take care of himself and instead plods over to the wolf attacking Julius. Trying to position himself so as to give Julis a flanking opportunity, he attacks the wolf with his bastard sword. 

[sblock=Rolls]Round Bastard Sword attack on wolf. Attack, damage, Virtual Strike Feat (1d20+13=27, 1d10+8=15, 1d10=6) for a total of 21 damage.[/sblock][sblock=STATS]HP 69/Current HP 69 
AC 23, touch 13, flat-footed 20
Fort +8 / Ref +5 / Will +3
CMB 11, CMD 24
Sword, Bastard +13/+8 Melee (1d10+8, 19-20/x2)
Speed 20 ft.

*Haste*
Attack +1 = 14
AC: +1 = 24
Move 50'[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 27, 2010)

Jack, growling to rival the wolf he is attacking, continues to rip at the beast with his claws.

Sindri takes a step away from the nearest wolf to make sure that he is in the clear for spellcasting.  His eyes roll back in his head showing the whites and he begins a chant in the language of the north beseeching the spirits of the north for aid.

[sblock=Actions]Jack:
Full attack action w/power attack & haste:1d20+12=15, 1d20+12=21, 1d20+12=13, 1d8+12=14, 1d8+12=20, 1d8+12=20, 1d8+12=19
So, three attacks hitting AC 15, AC 21, & AC 13 (natural one, definite miss) with damage of 14 & 20 and if two claws hit then additional rend damage of 19.

Sindri:
Misc: 5 foot step
Full: Summon Monster III[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Sindri*
HP 48/Current HP 48
AC 17, touch 13, flat-footed 14
[+2 shield bonus to AC when within reach of eidolon]
Fort +4 / Ref +5 / Will +3 
[+2 to saves when within reach of eidolon]
Speed 30 ft. (20 ft. w/ medium enc.)

Base Atk +4; CMB +4; CMD 17
Melee -- spear +4 (1d8, x3)
Ranged -- light crossbow +7 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80 feet)

Spells per day
[Base DC 14 + spell level (+1 with Conjuration spells)]
[Concentration check 1d20+10; +14 when casting on the defensive/grappled]
0 – unlimited, 1st – 5, 2nd – 4 X
Summon Monster (Sp)[I-III] - 7 

*Jack*
HP 75/Current HP: 67
AC 20, touch 10, flat-footed 19
Fort +9 / Ref +3 / Will +5 
[+4 morale bonus on enchantment spells and effects]
Speed 30 feet
Special Defenses Evasion

Base Atk +6; CMB +14; CMD 25
Melee -- claws +13/+13 (1d8+8, x2)
[PA +11/+11 (1d8+12, x2)]
-- rend w/ two successful claw attacks +(1d8+12) damage[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 28, 2010)

Keepiru stays close to the Scholar as the wolves tear into their party. He watches with a pounding heart as his companions take grevious wounds. However, for the moment they seem to be holding back the terrible beasts. Holding his starknife at the ready, he grips his holy symbol with one hand and shouts a Prayer to Desna.
"Wandering One, Traveler of Lost Roads, Goddess of the night skies hear my prayer! We are beseiged by beasts, lost to the power of your enemy Lamashtu. Lend your will to our arms and weaken our enemies!"

OOC - All Read, Buff to Party
[SBLOCK]
Casting Prayer, for 6 rounds our party gains +1 to attacks, damage, saves, and skill checks. The 4 wolves in the camp take a -1 to those same areas.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 28, 2010)

Julius takes out his two daggers and defends himself against the wolf.

[sblock=mechanics]
Attack:1d20+4, 1d20+4=21, 24The off-hand attack was a critical!Confirmation: 1d20+4=15
Damage: 1d4+3, 1d4+1=5, 1d4+1(X2)=3(6)[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 30, 2010)

Half-Jack drops his wolf, his claws digging deep and laying it low.

Angus likewise strikes his foe, but fails to drop it dead; instead, the creature yelps with extreme pain and shrinks back.

Julius strikes with both daggers, sinking them into the great wolf's head.  While they get through the thick hide, the one digging deep into the muscle, the other glances off the beast's skull as if its bones were made of iron.

The wolves react to this onslaught, the one on Julius and the one on Ragnor attempting and failing to grab hold of their foes with their jaws.  Ragnor's came close, but its teeth were turned back by the sorcerer's magic; only the tiniest of points got through, leaving a scratch the size of a quill-mark on his skin.
    The two of them, failing to attack successfully, leap back a step, as if re-analyzing their attack.  However, the sheer size of the wolves, as large as a work horse or some cavalier's mount, means they have only to nip forward to close this space with a bite while staying out of reach of most of their foes' cuts.

Angus' wolf had taken enough hurt, and stepped back and out of reach of the warrior's reach, letting loose a ferocious yowling cry.  The scream echoed through the woods, and seemed magnified beyond what a wolf could normally howl; it was as if it was howling with a great windstorm instead of a bark.

At the sound, the other wolves beyond the firelight's reach surge forward.  These are smaller wolves, dwarfed by the size of the horse-huge ones.  Three lunge onto Half-Jack, biting his legs and attempting to pull him to the ground.  Three latch onto Angus, and actually do pull him down.   Ragnor, Julius and Sindri each have a wolf on them.  Keepiru and Renya both have two wolves attacking them, biting and barking.  It is as if the party is overwhelmed by an ocean of fur and fangs.

The scholar, as yet untouched, swings with his fiery brand to ward off a wolf's bite.  The torch scores a direct hit, singing the creature's cheek fur, and it shrinks back.  A moment later it bolts as fast as it can away from the camp.

[sblock= Reny, Ragnor and Keepiru: insight or perception DC15]  You get the sense that the wolf has woken up.  The red dots in its eyes have apparently vanished, taking some of its ferocity away.  This may be as much why it bolted as the pain from the flaming brand.[/sblock]

 [sblock=damage]
Before any of this damage counts, can you lot wade in and tell me if you have AoOs for reach or anything like that?  

Half-Jack: 4, 7, a miss, and none of the trip attempts work
Angus:  4, 5, 2, and one trip succeeds!
Sindri:  wow, miss
Julius: miss
Ragnor: miss
Keepiru: miss, and Hit!  hahahaha (chuckling) 5 damage!!!  And you're tripped!
Renya:  miss... bah.

And Hero: this is the round you can start acting!!!  woo!

[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 30, 2010)

I get one AoO

[sblock=AoO]
If applicable: 1d20+6=24
1d4+2=6
Maximum damage![/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]HP: 39/39 AC=16
Attacks: 2 daggers +4/+4 (1d6+3/1d6+1)
1 dagger +6 (1d6+2)
Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Sneak Attack +4d6 when opponent is flanked or otherwise flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 30, 2010)

[sblock=Julius]Did you crit?  No, eh?  Okay.  Nice damage; you didn't kill the little guy.[/sblock]

[sblock=Initiative Order!!!]  ooooooh, getting tense!


17 Angus
16 Sindri/Jack
10 Keepiru
10 Julius
6 WOLVES
5 Renya <<<YOU THREE ARE UP!
5 Ragnor
5 Oracle
 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 30, 2010)

Renya waited for the 2 smaller wolves to lunge before stepping back out of the range of their teeth. As they bared their fangs and growled at her, she calmly began to draw a series of arrows from the quiver at her hip, drawing and firing each in turn in a smooth, unhurried motion.

[sblock=Actions]
5' step back away from the wolves

Full attack using Rapid Shot + Deadly Aim. Renya will target the smaller wolf on the left first. If her first shot doesn't kill it, she will continue to fire at it until it is (hopefully!) dead, then use any remaining shots on the right hand wolf. In the unlikely event she kills them both and still has shots to spare she will quickly spin and loose any remaining shots at the wolves around Keepiru.

Current bonuses are:
- +1 to hit from Haste/+1 to hit from Prayer/+1 to hit from Point Blank Shot
- +1 damage from Prayer/+1 damage from Point Blank Shot

This gives her 4 attacks at +11/+11/+11/+6 for 1D8+11 damage each

1st arrow 
Attack - 1d20+11=13
Damage - 1d8+11=14

2nd arrow 
Attack - 1d20+11=27
Damage - 1d8+11=12

3rd arrow 
Attack - 1d20+11=16
Damage - 1d8+11=18

4th arrow 
Attack - 1d20+6=12
Damage - 1d8+11=13

OOC - my, what a truly dismal set of rolls...

[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 30, 2010)

*Kain, Oracle of War*

Kain woke with a start. He was slumbering uncharacteristically sound when the wolves had attacked the camp.  He groped about for his axe and shield, but found them out of reach some ten feet away.  The spirits which haunted him seemed to enjoy such tricks.

"Blast it!" He yelled.  Kain looked around the back of the wagon for a weapon.
[sblock=ooc]Kain is going to grab the first weapon or pair of weapons he finds, leap off the wagon and move towards the nearest wolf.  He will also attack if possible.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 30, 2010)

*Ragnor*

[sblock=OOC] It's official invisble castle does not like me.
DC 15 perception check = 11  Roll Lookup[/sblock]

Stepping back from the attack Ragnor once again goes through arcane motions and then steps forward with an arcane touch.  "Fry you mangy mutts !"

[sblock=Actions]  5' step back cast shocking grasp and attack and probably miss, touch attack 8 +2 prayer/haste=10 Roll Lookup.
If that somehow hits 5d6+3 damage shocking grasp +2 arcane strike +1 prayer
for 26 damage Roll Lookup.
Stats AC 19 Hp 49  Spells cast mage armor and shocking grasp, 5 1st and 
5 2nd level spells left for the day.  Under the affects of mage armor, haste, and prayer

[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 3, 2010)

Renya's second and third arrows hit home well enough, sticking in with a thunk, stopping their targets flat.

Ragnor attempts to fry the wolves with an arcane touch, but finds them too fast for his first swing.

Kain, meanwhile, awakens and gets ready to join the others, armed and ready for battle.


[sblock=Initiative again]


17 Angus  <<YOU'RE UP!!
16 Sindri/Jack
10 Keepiru
10 Julius
6 WOLVES
5 Renya
5 Ragnor
5 Oracle[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 3, 2010)

Having been tripped by one of the smaller wolves, Angus finds himself laying prone on the ground covered in wolves. Stand up, leaves him open to attack and the wolves immediately take advantage of his vulnerability by snapping viciously at him.

Shrugging off the wolves attack, Angus rises up from the ground, looking like he is shedding wolves. Angus tries to identify the wolf that tripped him and he gives it a filthy look. However, rather than attack it immediately he applies his training and waits until exactly the right moment. Taking a mighty swing with his basted sword, Angus manages to badly scratch all three wolves.

[sblock=Actions]Move Action to stand, which provides an AOO,
Great Cleave as a Standard Action
Round 3, Great Cleave (Attack 1, Damage 1), Attack 2, Damage 2), (Attack 3, Damage 3) (1d20+15=22, 1d10+9=14), (1d20+15=19, 1d10+9=17), (1d20+15=31, 1d10+9=15)[/sblock][sblock=STATS]HP 69/Current HP 58
*Stats (Base)*
AC 23, touch 13, flat-footed 20
Fort +8 / Ref +5 / Will +3
CMB 11, CMD 24
Sword, Bastard +13/+8 Melee (1d10+8, 19-20/x2)
Speed 20 ft. 
*Stats (Buffs]*
AC 22, touch 12, flat-footed 19 (Base=23/13/20, Haste +1, Great Cleave -2)
Attack=15/10 (Base=13/10, Haste +1, Prayer +1)
Damage (Bastard sword)=+9 (Base=+8, Prayer +1) 
Fort +9 / Ref +6 / Will +4 (Base=8/5/3, Prayer +1)
Speed 50 ft. (Base=20', Haste +30')[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 3, 2010)

[sblock=Angus] actually, you're down 11hp, not 1hp.  

AoOs forthcoming![/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 4, 2010)

[sblock=AoOs]  The wolves roll abysmally!  One of them nearly gets you, but for your strength and agility by a hair.[/sblock]

The wolves snap at Angus, but his armor is enough that he can rise without incident.  The larger wolf likewise missed, despite reaching over its smaller comrades to take a nip at out.

[sblock=ooc]

Everyone before the wolves can just go.  Let's keep this party moving.[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (May 4, 2010)

Kain leaps at the nearest wolf, swinging his battle axe in a wide arc.

To Hit: 1d20+7=24;  Damage: 1d8+3=5


----------



## GlassEye (May 4, 2010)

Jack, having been attacked by a snarling mass of wolves, lays into them with his already blooded claws.  Fur and blood fly and the gore-splattered troll howls challenge at the remaining wolves.  "Grrr!"

Sindri, on the other hand, avoided the wolf attack only by shear luck.  As he finishes his summoning his eyes focus again on the wolf directly in front of him.  A breath of cold air wisps about the camp and a shaggy aurochs still shedding snow materializes behind the wolf.  The northern beast bellows, shakes its large head and tries unsuccessfully to catch the wolf in its horns.  Sindri firms his grip on his spear and stabs at the wolf.  "The Witch take these cursed wolves!" he snarls when the wolf nimbly avoids his jab.  "Where'd these things come from, anyway?"

[sblock=Actions]Jack:
Full attack action w/power attack, haste, prayer:
Attacks:1d20+13=27, 1d20+13=19, 1d20+13=22
Damage:1d8+12=20, 1d8+12=14, 1d8+12=15
Rend (if two hits on one wolf):1d8+12=18

Aurochs:
Standard: Attack: Gore: 1d20+9=10 Natural one 

Sindri:
Standard: Attack: Spear: 1d20+6=9 AC 9 even with flanking; surely a miss so I'm not going to bother with a damage roll.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Sindri*
HP 48/Current HP 48
AC 17, touch 13, flat-footed 14
[+2 shield bonus to AC when within reach of eidolon]
Fort +4 / Ref +5 / Will +3 
[+2 to saves when within reach of eidolon]
Speed 30 ft. (20 ft. w/ medium enc.)

Base Atk +4; CMB +4; CMD 17
Melee -- spear +4 (1d8, x3)
Ranged -- light crossbow +7 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80 feet)

Spells per day
[Base DC 14 + spell level (+1 with Conjuration spells)]
[Concentration check 1d20+10; +14 when casting on the defensive/grappled]
0 – unlimited, 1st – 5, 2nd – 4 X
Summon Monster (Sp)[I-III] - 7 X

*Jack*
HP 75/Current HP: 67
AC 20, touch 10, flat-footed 19
Fort +9 / Ref +3 / Will +5 
[+4 morale bonus on enchantment spells and effects]
Speed 30 feet
Special Defenses Evasion

Base Atk +6; CMB +14; CMD 25
Melee -- claws +13/+13 (1d8+8, x2)
[PA +11/+11 (1d8+12, x2)]
-- rend w/ two successful claw attacks +(1d8+12) damage

*Aurochs*
N Large celestial animal
Init +0; Senses darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent; Perception +9
 DEFENSE
AC 13, touch 9, flat-footed 13 (+4 natural, -1 size)
hp 22 [28] (3d8+9) [3d8+15]
Fort +6 [+8], Ref +3, Will +1
SR 7
Celestial - Resist Acid, Cold, and Electricity 5
Fiendish - Resist Cold and Fire 5
 OFFENSE
Speed 40 ft.
Melee gore +7 [+9] (1d8+9) [1d8+11]
Special Attack stampede, trample (2d6+9, DC 17 [19]), Smite evil/good[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 4, 2010)

As the two snarling wolves leap forward, Keepiru sweeps his starknife in wide arcs to keep them away. The point of the blade cuts cleanly across the snouts of both wolves and draws a bead of blood. He shouts wordless cries to keep them wary. Glancing over his shoulder, he tries to see if any of his companions are in close to help or if they are in greater danger than he.

Rolls
[SBLOCK]
Starknife hasted attacks (1d20+9=22, 1d4=4, 1d20+9=27, 1d4=2)

Splitting up the attacks, one against each wolf attacking him. I forgot the effect of my own prayer, so another +1 damage on each. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 4, 2010)

Julius will get behind the wolves attacking Keepiru, 

[sblock=mechanics]
1d20+4=24 1d20+4=16 these would each get +2 flanking, which I forgot about when I rolled them. for 26 and 18

1d4+3=5 (+4d6=14) Final damage 19

1d4+1=4 (+4d6=15) Final Damage 19[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 5, 2010)

[sblock=@GandalfMithrandir]  Please post in-character!    Seriously tho, if you wrote in the third person, past tense, that would be just enough; and some description would make it great.  I award points for good text.[/sblock]

Both of Julius' attacks succeed, slaying both targets in one shot.  The daggers go in and come out, and the wolves drop to the ground; all one smooth motion.

The Priest and the Summoner likewise attack, and more of the wolves are slain.


One of the larger wolves sees their numbers go down, and lets out another great howl.  The remaining wolves take the hint and scatter.

[sblock=ooc] Anyone who can take AoOs this round, take them now (ie: didn't already take one this round).

Otherwise, the wolves are gone![/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 5, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

As the wolf turns to leave Ragnor once more tries to give it a shock.


[sblock=OOC]  Hit Touch AC 25  1d20+8 including haste and prayer.http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2506790/


For lousy damage this go around.
 5d6 +3 = 13http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2506790/

Stats AC 19 HP 49  under influence of haste, mage armor, and prayer.
5/5 spells left today.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2010)

A puff of breath towards his summons and Sindri's shaggy auroch vanishes in an eddy of blown snow.  Sindri examines his unbloodied spear tip and looks around to see if anyone noticed he never managed to get a good strike on any of the wolves.  "Well, never saw a wolf that big.  Except for that time when we were crossing the Mindspin mountains into Nirmathas and that was only one wolf.  I think it was a little bigger, though.  Remember _that_, Ragnor?"  He chuckles.

Jack still on the alert peers out into the darkness.  Slightly mollified that the danger has for the moment passed he turns back to check that everyone in the group is still standing.  "Injuries?"  Seeing that no one is lying on the ground bleeding to death (and not being able to do anything about it even if they were) Jack begins licking his own wounds clean.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 5, 2010)

"Well, that was exciting!" says Julius, as he wipes off his daggers on the fur of one of the downed wolves. neatly sheathing them."Did anyone else wonder what was up with those wolves? The leader seemed control the smaller ones with more than just fear." He says as he disapproving pokes a finger through one of the holes in his leather. "Unless someone wants to check out a dead wolf I say we keep moving. he says as he pulls himself back together.

A note on Julius' fighting style, I picture it more of a stabbing thing than a slashing style, at least when using 2 daggers


----------



## rangerjohn (May 5, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"Uh, were in camp my friend, and it is dangerous to travel at night.  As for the wolves their behavior and size was indeed unusual.
They also had incredilble luck." 

OOC He would never admit to bad luck himself.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 5, 2010)

"You're right, I had forgotten about the darkness, I can take the next watch if you all want to get some more rest, they seem to be gone for the time being. And I can't seem to sleep right now."

OOC: Can't seem to get my BB Code right the first time today, I apologize for confusion resulting from it.


----------



## grufflehead (May 5, 2010)

Renya replaced the half-drawn arrow in the quiver at her hip as the wolves fled. Still wary, she moved to the fire, and, withdrawing a burning brand, walked to the edge of the camp where Jack was standing and peered into the gloom. After listening intently for several moments, satisfied that the creatures were gone, she returned to the circle of light shed by the fire.

Still holding the torch, she moved to one of the slain wolves and began to look more closely at it, examining the teeth and fur.

Knowledge (Nature) check 1d20+7=11

Shaking her head, she glanced briefly at Ragnor, flashing a couple of quick hand signs as she walked back to her bedroll.

[sblock=Sign Language]
Not natural for wolves
[/sblock]

Renya rummaged through her pack before pulling out a smaller satchel. Lifting it clear, she walked over to Sir Angus. Touching the big man lightly on the arm, she met his gaze, then inclined her head in the direction of the cut across his thigh and opened the satchel to reveal bandages, sewing needles, thread and a number of bags of herbs.

[sblock=GM, Sir Angus]
Game mechanically, I assume our cleric will just channel energy and everything will be hunky dory, but Renya will offer to look at Sir Angus' injuries the old fashioned way if he wants

Heal check 1d20+14=22

Invisible Castle really doesn't like this character...[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 6, 2010)

Keepiru regains his courage as he sees the remaining wolves turn and flee with their tails between their legs. He shouts, "Ha! That's right! Run away you dirty curs!" With hands still shaking from the adrenaline rush, he straps his starknife back into place on his back. He looks around again and sees that there are no critical injuries amongst the party. Before seeing to the others he turns to the Scholar to see if he's okay. "That was some fight! We showed them we won't make for an easy meal. Thank the Goddess."

Keepiru turns to the rest of the group and says "If you are wounded and wish to receive the blessing of Desna, hearken to me and raise up your faces to the stars. He waits to see if anyone will receive the blessing before raising up his own face. 
Staring at the distant twinkling lights he says,Goddess of the Night Skies, thank you for looking down from the lofty heavens and seeing our distress. Though the minions of your hated enemy, Lamashtu, beset us on all sides you gave us the strength to overcome. Grant us now a boon of your blessing and restore our bodies and refresh our minds with restful slumber. May we dream of untraveled roads." 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Any characters who don't want anything to do with Desna can move away or ignore Keepiru. He can exclude people from the effect if they don't want it.

1st Channel Energy (3d6=9)
2nd Channel Energy (3d6=7)

If anyone is still injured I'll use another channel.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 6, 2010)

Ragnor's touch electrocutes the wolf, sending it flying before it hits the ground with a wet thump; the spell's energy causes it to send up smoke, and the camp is filled with the smell of burnt fur.

[sblock=ooc]ew![/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 6, 2010)

Angus has a clear opening at the wolves as they run away like beaten curs. However, he decides not to take it. Instead he mocks them as they leave. "And don't come back. I'll not be lenient next time."

Angus wipes the gore off his sword and sheathe it. As he looks for his crossbow, he hears Keepiru offering Desna's blessing. While Sir Angust is not really religious, he is not so stupid as to anger the gods by rejecting them or questioning there existence. Therefore as Desna is offering her blessing freely, Angus is happy to receive it and looks to the sky as Keepiru utters is benediction. Collecting his crossbow, he finally responds to Renya. "Thank you for the offer my friend but it was only a couple of scratches. I've  taken more damage wrestling with a doxy. Anyway, Dasna's blessing's closed the wounds."

Addressing the whole company, Angus say "Something's definitely odd about the wolves. I don't think the excitement is done for the night. I suggest we double the guard. What do you think."


----------



## rangerjohn (May 6, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"We might want to drag these corpses out of camp, before trying to sleep."


[Sblock=Sign Language]  Yes, as I was telling the others most unusual.[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (May 7, 2010)

Kain watched the wolves retreat with disgust.  "Those beasts were no challenge for us, and certainly not worth our effort.  How DARE they interrupt our rest!" 

Kain nods at Angus.  "If these wolves are more sinister than they appear, then doubling the watch seems prudent.  I am ashamed to be such a straggler in the fray... I volunteer for watch duty,"  Grinning widely, he struck his axe and shield together and added, "And pray that Gorum gives me the chance to redeem myself!"


----------



## GlassEye (May 7, 2010)

Sindri watches as Jack begins to drag the wolf bodies away from camp.  "No redeeming yourself tonight, I hope, Kain.  I would like to get a _little_ sleep.  Shame we don't have time to cure those hides.  A nice wolf-skin cloak would be just the thing on a cold night."


----------



## ghostcat (May 7, 2010)

Furious with himself for not thinking of it, Angus helps Jack drag the bodies away from the camp. 

Once done, he says. "Right. What's the watch order then?"


----------



## grufflehead (May 7, 2010)

Before the carcasses of the two wolves she shot are removed, Renya digs out the arrowheads - the shafts themselves may be broken beyond repair, but the heads can be re-used. Wiping the blood from the metal, she puts them both in a pouch at her belt.

In answer to Sir Angus' question, she look to the others then points at herself, points to her eyes and raises 1 finger.

[sblock=Signs]In other words, offering to do first watch[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 7, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"Right lets get to it."  Ragnor helps with the corpses, he is quite strong for a spell caster.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 8, 2010)

The corpses are dragged away easily, though the blood and intestinal contents left behind on the ground continue to stink.  The mule, for example, shifts more in her spot than before, moving away from the cart and the stench.

The Scholar still clutches the brand, shaking in his grasp, until it burns close enough that he drops it with a start.  Ouch!  Blast!  Drat, bloody thing.  Oooh, that smarts. he says, sucking the burn while stomping out the embers on the ground.  Well, if that's that, I think I'll sleep on the cart, thank you -- are you all out of your minds?!  What if they come back?  How can you think of sleeping at a time like this, I really don't know.  Can't we get going now?  What if they're going to get reinforcements?  Next time there could be a hundred of them, or a thousand!


----------



## GlassEye (May 8, 2010)

"I doubt there will be a _thousand_ but if there are wake me up for it.  And you can wake me for last watch, too, if need be."  Sindri flops back down on his bedroll and stretches his feet towards the fire once again.  "I slept through goblin battle horns once.  They marched right past my camp and didn't see me.  Good thing I didn't snore or they woulda gutted me right there.  You get used to it.  If they come back, they come back, and we'll deal with it then."

Once the dirty work is done, Jack comes back into the firelight.  "Jack watches, too."  He turns his shaggy visage towards Renja.  "Wake me."  He retreats to the edge of the camp where the dim light barely reaches and curls up on the ground.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 8, 2010)

The scholar nods, though he hardly seems comforted.  At every slight sound he spins to look.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 8, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"Sir,"he says to the scholar, "if you always worry for what might be, you will never be ready for what is."   Turning to the group he continues, "Reyna has volunteered for first watch, as only Sindri and myself can speak with her, and he has bedded down.  I suggest I also watch with her, I will then be able to get a full nights sleep, and be able to refresh my arcane abilties upon the morrow."


----------



## ghostcat (May 9, 2010)

"I know no one like middle watches, so I'll take third watch. Who wants to take it with me?" says Angus.

Angus unrolls is bedroll and spreads out his blanket. Once he is clear who his watch partner will be, he gets into bed and immediately fall asleep.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 9, 2010)

"I'll take third watch too"says julius before going back to sleep.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 9, 2010)

[sblock=everyone]  So it's safe to assume the night passes with everyone taking watch?  Or is anyone going to attempt a "lone ranger/superhero" number and go off on their own?  Or to do something in camp, like... make a poultice (I imagine people like doing that in fantasy settings; this may be indicative of some deep-seeded need to mix things with calendula, rather than a real RPGer observation)?

I ask so I know what to post next.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 9, 2010)

I'm planning on, as quietly as is possible, sit and keep watch, without doing anything exciting other than stare at the woods. Maybe sharpening my daggers but probably not, I can do that in the morning.


----------



## grufflehead (May 9, 2010)

Happy to let the night pass. First chance Renya gets to fix her arrows she'll do so - but not while she is supposed to be watching.


----------



## GlassEye (May 9, 2010)

Sindri will sleep until he's woken for last watch.  Hopefully he'll get enough sleep that he'll be able to renew his spells.  Jack will sleep until Renya wakes him for second watch.  As a side note, Sindri's perception skill is not very good.  It might be wise if someone were to join him on the last watch.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 10, 2010)

Keepiru offers to take the final watch, explaining to the others that his order values an uninterrupted rest so that they can dream and commune with Desna. Taking the last watch gives him the best chance of that.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 10, 2010)

The watches pass.  Each sentry senses the woods moving, but only Jack and Renya note sounds like footsteps just out of sight.  Nothing attempts to come near, though.

[sblock=Keepiru only!]  Your dreams begin with mists, a grey-purple mist you're flying through.  The mist conceals a great darkness, as if the mist were holding the shadowstuff inside of it.  You feel yourself tossed and turned, but compelled to go through the shadows, that this is indeep important.  When you pass through a large bank of it you find yourself without a body, looking at a blasted plane with a massive barrow mound sticking out of it.  Crowning the barrow mound is a great huge rock, like a menhir, surrounded by many smaller rocks.  The central rock is a tower of some sort, but you see no windows or doors.  There is a fire deep inside the mound, one which you cannot see but can sense all the same, and it has a great power associated with it.
   When you wake, your spells are renewed.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 10, 2010)

The night passes, and the party wakes as the light comes.  The forest is still cold, and despite the rest your bodies feel more cold lying down than you do when you've gotten moving.

The scholar groans and complains, but when breakfast is made he draws those of you nearby to him.  He pulls out and unrolls a map, written on an oiled piece of leather about the size of a halfling, in green ink.  The map is of the forest you are in, with lines and points with a strange script for the legend.  

Alright, here is where we are, here.  We need to get over to there, because this is where the item I've paid you all so much to get, is.  This is a ruin, one built by an order of knights called the Knights of the Immortal Blades, who predated the defenders of Lastwall; a ruin called the Keep of Oublié.  The knights used to keep watch over a dark creature called the Hundred Mouths, a magical beast created by their sworn enemy, some necromancer or other.  Before they'd captured it, however, the Keep had been used to guard a treasure, and from what I've learned, it never left.
    Now my gamble, and by extension yours, is that the treasure should still be there, past whatever wards the knights had put in place.  The creature, if it did exist, would have died or escaped by now, simply because there are no more knights alive to guard it.  If not... well, that would be why you brought weapons and spells, isn't it?  And a good pair of boots, of course.
     So: get in, get through, get the item, and get out with it.  Easy peasy.  He gives the trackers in the group a good look at the map (which, despite the slight age, is well drawn and should be easy enough to work from), before rolling it up and putting it away.


----------



## grufflehead (May 10, 2010)

Renya rubs some life into her chilled limbs. Her breath shows in the morning air as she stretches her muscles ready for the day's activities. Once she has helped make breakfast, she sees to the mule, feeding it from the supplies in the wagon, before returning to hear the scholar's briefing. She looks at the map, trying to orient herself.

[sblock=Orientation]
OC - apparently anyone 'trained in Survival can automatically find North'. Handy. Renya will try Survival for navigating, and a Knowledge(Nature) to see what the weather might be doing today.

Survival - DC26
Knowledge(Nature) - DC9

1d20+12, 1d20+7=[14, 12], [2, 7]
[/sblock]

Confident that she recognises a couple of features on the map she points to where the party are currently, then nods to the wagon, and starts to trace a path along the contours until she gets to a location quite close to the destination. She points to a pack, and makes walking motions with her fingers, before tracing the final part of the route. She looks at the group for confirmation, or to see if anyone has another suggestion.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 10, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"Quite the brisk chill we have this morning,Ragnor says upon rising.  He moves to make a pot  of tea, "This should get us moving."  Upon 'listining' to Renya, if needed he will translate.  Turning to the Scholar, "Any more information on this beastie, in case he decided he liked the place, after the knights had left?"


----------



## fireinthedust (May 10, 2010)

Nothing more than the name, and that none had ever killed it, whatever it was.  The records are fairly ancient, even by my normal standards, so details are few.  I can't imagine it would still be there, if only because no knights are left alive to imprison it.  If it is, I think you'd better hurry in and out fast.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 10, 2010)

The young man spends a fitful night tossing and turning in his bedroll by the fire. When the morning watch comes he rises drowsily and seems to have a hard time coming fully awake. He is glad at least that the cold night has driven away most of the smell of blood and offal from the dead wolves. He suspects that the remains have already been cannibalized by the rest of the ravenous pack. 

As the others come awake and talk turns to their destination he manages to shake his lethargy. "You speak of a treasure, what is it? A golden statue? A giant carved gem? An enchanted dragons tooth?"


----------



## fireinthedust (May 11, 2010)

Keepiru notes that the wolves' carcasses are still there.  It's cold, though, so there's frost on their bodies.  [sblock=Jack?]  Unless Jack/half-Jack got to them.  Who made breakfast, eh?  Anyone enjoy wolf-bacon?[/sblock]

The scholar rolls up the map, though makes it clear to Renya that he can bring it out whenever she needs it.

Um, the treasure?  I don't know the final form, but it is very important that I get it.  Possibly it will be kept alone or heavily warded, a container of some sort.  I must have it for the Pa... patron that I work for.[/sblock] he smiles, shrugs, then grunts and starts helping pack things up.  So, enough talking, let's get a move on!  Those wolves... I don't like the idea of then ambushing us on the way!

[sblock=Insight/sense motive DC 10]   You sense that he's not interested in talking about the treasure itself.
[sblock=sense motive DC 20] he's lying about something, likely that he doesn't know what the treasure is.  he obviously wants it really bad.  [sblock=Sense Motive DC 25]He has something about the Patron as well, that he's hiding.[/sblock] [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 11, 2010)

Sindri has built up the fire for the morning cooking but hasn't cooked much.  He's an abysmal cook and everyone knows it.  He listens as the scholar and his companions chat but it doesn't really sink in and he definitely doesn't notice any evasion.  He's rather too busy thinking about the sorts of treasure they might find.

Half-Jack, hunched over as if trying to make himself seem less conspicuous, moves about the edges of the camp trying to keep out of eveyone's way.  He tries to make himself useful by performing those chores that the others don't find pleasant.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 11, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

OOC: Insight, what insight insight 7http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2514172/


----------



## ghostcat (May 11, 2010)

Rising a bit later that the other, Sir Angus stretches and yawns. He Decides that there is no time for his usual morning callisthenics and instead immediately dons his armor. Only when he is safely ensconced does he help himself to a cup of tea and joins the group looking over the map. Unfortunately, Sir Angus has not been this way before and so cannot help much with the route.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 11, 2010)

Julius senses something about the scholars actions, choosing to let the topic of treasure drop he continues to walk.

insight: 1d20=17


----------



## ghostcat (May 12, 2010)

[sblock="Insight = 20"]Angus is not really a people person, so he surprises himself by actually noticing that the scholar is being evasive about the treasure. Not quite sure what to do with the information he decides to consult with one of the others later on.[/sblock]
Insight/sense motive on scholar (1d20+1=20)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 12, 2010)

Keepiru frowns but drops the matter of the treasure. He wonders what the it might be, and imagining the possibilities will at least help pass the time while they travel. Not knowing what the beast may be bothers him as well, especially as he realizes his dream is not fading from his memory like most do. He gets up from the fire and moves to help the others break camp. With a bright, cold day to look forward to he is ready to get moving.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 13, 2010)

Kain rose with a snort and a groan.  His bedroll had not been kind to him, and he was clearly still irritated at his late arrival into last night's fray.  "Any eggs?" he yelled to the camp in general as he started to collect his belongings.

At the mention of treasure, Kain's mood seemed to brighten, but only a little.  "Well, whatever your treasure is, scholar, it's bound to be guarded by some terrible beast.  I shall sever the monster's head in Gorum's name, then bathe in its blood!"

Kain took a single loud sip of his morning hot beverage, then nodded and grunted to accentuate the point.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 13, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"Yes there are eggs, the question is who will cook them?  Are you voluterring?""


----------



## GlassEye (May 13, 2010)

Sindri doesn't worry about pesky things like monsters.  He never has and sees no reason to start now.  In no time at all Sindri is ready to travel.  Surely it helps having an extra pair of hands do all the heavy work for him.  Jack, however, never complains.  "So, which way are we headed, again?" Sindri asks.


----------



## grufflehead (May 13, 2010)

Renya gently touches the scholar's arm, and nods at the map, enquiringly. Taking it from him, she moves over to Sindri and spreads it on the ground; before starting she pauses to look in Jack's direction, as if encouraging the troll-like creature to join them.

Once she has their attention, the young woman outlines to Sindri where the group are currently, and the proposed route to their destination. Knowing he will understand, her fingers are a blur of motion as she signs her intentions to him, and explains how some of the features on the unrolled sheet of vellum match the real terrain.

[sblock=Signs]
Renya and Jack scout ahead?
Take opposite sides
Warn grouo if intruders spotted
[/sblock]

[sblock=GM, GlassEye]I have no idea at all about this. Is it feasible to be able to make an animal call if you have no tongue? I'm thinking of a signal back to the group - an owl hoot or bird call. Renya has a whistle but that is more as an alarm and not intended for this sort of thing. If you think it's not reasonable, then she will tell Sindri that if she spots danger she will come back and warn the group; if he hears the whistle assume all hell has broken/is about to break loose![/sblock]

Once the three have finished their 'discussion' she rolls the map back up, and returns it to the scholar with a faint smile. Renya collects her things, and makes ready to leave


----------



## Herobizkit (May 14, 2010)

*Kain, Oracle of Battle*

"I don't want your unpracticed hands ruining my morning eggs," said a surly Kain, throwing Ragnar a sour look.  "Step aside and let a warrior create a warrior's feast!"

Unless someone who actually knows how to cook stops him, Kain will begin preparing eggs for the group.

<<OOC: Craft (Cooking) untrained - will wait to see if someone tries to stop him before rolling.>>


----------



## GlassEye (May 14, 2010)

Sindri nods and follows along as Renja explains the path they plan to take.  Jack also watches and much more closely and with more understanding than Sindri does.  And while Sindri 'listens' he doesn't speak up.  Finally, Jack does.  "Renja think she and I should scout ahead, one on each side of the column."  He looks specifically towards Angus seeking his approval (though he won't disregard comments or opinions from any of the others).


----------



## fireinthedust (May 15, 2010)

The scouts go out and come back quickly enough, having found... something.


The forest is cold, and filled with pine trees, and for a while obviously the northern half of a forest in Lastwall.  However, a moment after seeing the first of the stone statues, timeworn and vine-covered designs still discernable, you feel as if you are transported to another time or place, somewhere more at home in a jungle or lost island rather than here.

The ruin is a large building with many pillars holding up a flat stone roof, rather than walls.  The pillars and roof are covered in lichens, but the forest has yet to break them down despite obvious eons since the place was in use.  It looks like some southern temple, transposed from an ancient time to now.

A large road proceeds into the forest, with its stone still inplace for some distance before the forest's earth and flora consumes it.  It leads directly from the door of the temple, and out from it into the forest.

  Along its path, and surrounding the temple, are many large granite markers.  They're either pillars or statues, squared like blocks and about thirty feet tall, five feet on a side, and are shaped to look like great sea beasts, scaled giants with single large cat-like eyes on each side.  You can't imagine what they could be, but they stand silent vigil agains the forest, and no trees have intruded past them; only when they stop does the forest claim the road.

The mule stops, and refuses to go forward.

Amazing... simply breath-taking.  This... this is it!  I've found it!   The scholar's hands shake as he reaches into a pouch.  He pulls out a pendant with an eye on it in amber, and holds it out for you.  I can't go in, but one of you take this.  It will let me see what you see, and I can do translations of texts if I get a look at them; whoever holds this will have to hold the eye up to the writing, though, so I can see.  I'll be able to talk to you, and hear what you say to me, but I'll only be able to "see" whoever's wearing the pendant.  Who's up for it?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 15, 2010)

"I'll take the pendant" Says Julius someone has to, it may as well be me.


----------



## GlassEye (May 15, 2010)

Sindri looks a little confused and addresses the scholar.  "You aren't going in?  Wouldn't it be easier to find what you are looking for if you go in with us?"

"We can't protect you out here unless someone stays with you," adds Jack in his low, guttural voice.  "And that divides our strength.  That's a bad idea."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 15, 2010)

His curiousity getting the better of him, Keepiru moves forward to get a good look at one of the statues. The young man is dwarfed by the cyclopean stone markers. He looks up with more than a little unease into the unidentifiable visages and shudders. He turns back to the others when the Scholar and Sindri start speaking. "He's right, we've left a good scent trail for those wolves to follow. What if they come back while we're exploring? The mule might be able to fight off one of them... Well I suppose we can park the wagon near a tree so that you can climb up to safety. But we'd feel better if you were somewhere we could protect you. After all, if something happens to you this whole trip was for nothing." He smiles somewhat wryly.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 16, 2010)

The Scholar shakes his head.  If I could see myself going into a ruin like this and not getting in your way, I would.  Why do you think I paid all that money for the amulet?  So I could see without entering.  Anyway, if I'm right, I can stay within the bounds of these statues and be warded by their magic against the forest.  And, if I'm wrong, you folks will have to get whatever treasure you find back to Absalom without me!


----------



## ghostcat (May 16, 2010)

Once breakfast is over and the camp broken, Sir Angus takes his position in the van as the party moves out. Angus makes sure that his sword and shield are readily available before un-shipping his crossbow and loading a bolt. Responding to Sindri, Angus replies "Go ahead, just be careful." The later being said in a concerned tone. 

After the party had been walking through the jungle for a while, the scouts suddenly return and moments later they all entered a clearing containing a ruin. There was something about the clearing that Sir Angus did not like. In fact, even the mule thought it felt wrong. What really worried him was the road. Why doesn't the undergrowth grow on it he asks him self. As he looked around for a twig to throw on the path, he became aware that the others were arguing. He listens as the others admonish the scholar to accompany them but as he has no opinions either way, he keeps quite. Meanwhile he continues with his plan to throw a twig onto the path.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 16, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Ragnor looks on with iterest in Angus' experimentt, while awaiting the outcome of the arguement.


----------



## grufflehead (May 16, 2010)

Renya briefly catches Ragnor's eye and a look passes between them; the merest flicker of a smile passes over her pale lips as she glances at the rest of the group still debating how to proceed. She signals to the sorcerer that she plans to circle the structure. When she and Jack first spotted it their first thought was to alert the others. Now she a little more time, she will see if anyone - or *anything* - else has been here recently.

Survival check 1d20+13=33

OOC - Why do I wish I'd got that 20 another time...


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 17, 2010)

Keepiru shrugs and turns away from the scholar when it becomes evident that he will not be joining them. He is too excited by the thought of exploring the ruins and looking for lost treasure. It reminds him of all the creeping through the abandoned tunnels of Kaer Maga that he did as a child.
He looks over the site with relish and turns to the others. "Well, I guess we start with the front door! Last one in is a goblin dog!" With that, the boy heads towards the front of the ruin at a swift rate.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 17, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"Hold up keepiru, Renya wants to scout first."
Ragnor informs the rogue.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 18, 2010)

Keepiru rolls his eyes, but slows his pace a little. He approaches the entranceway with caution and decides to remain outside while the others finish their sweep.


----------



## GlassEye (May 18, 2010)

Sindri bows to the scholar with a flourish.  "As you wish.  It _is_ your expedition after all.  This does remind me of that time we found ourselves outside that barrow just before we left our homeland, eh, Ragnor?  Of course, we _were_ being followed then.  Turns out it was just Jack.  He was quite a bit smaller then.  He always did like my cooking."

Sindri watches as Keepiru races forward and in amongst the pillars of the scaled creatures.  "Goblin dog, my arse!"  He runs to catch up with Keepiru and when he slows at Ragnar's rebuke Sindri darts past towards the door of the temple.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 21, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the delay.  Exam in Statistics, and I had to teach myself the math for the last two weeks.  Then blanked during the exam (which is unrealistic, really: I've been playing D&D for 14 years and I always have the PHB with me even when I Dm.  Why would I not have formulas with me when I work in the real world?!)

Okay, here goes.  [/sblock]


Sir Angus:  you throw a twig onto the path.  It clatters against the cobblestones.  You note that certain of the branches reach between the statues as the wind pushes them, it's just that not of the tree trunks are growing between the statues.

The scholar, standing beside you, shakes his head:  No, no, no, are you trying to see if they hold back plants?  Good question, but I have a theory it was more primal than that.  These ancient statues are old enough that they predate Azlant culture.  I think their job was to hold back the forest, no plants.  Like... well, you might not understand, but... well, the person of the forest, if you will.  And they worked, and I think they still do: look at how well-kept this place is after all this time!  Magic back then was more direct, if you will, more alive with personality even then now.  A spell would target "the forest", rather than generalize to plants.  Now I might hire a mage to, say, bewitch a single treant perhaps, and hope it would work; then you'd be ensorcelling the nature of all treants, or all humanity.  Why do spiders spin webs?  As the old tale says, because the first spider was a girl who could knit!   ...perhaps I'll go into the temple for a peak, once you lot have cleared some space.  I'll leave the vault below to you, of course. he says, turning to go up to the steps and watch the others as they go in.


Ragnor, Keepiru, Sindri, Renya (and anyone else heading into the temple; it's not in sblock, so anyone else can read it):

You see that the old temple hasn't got a doorway per se.  In fact, it is a roof held up with numerous pillars: an open-concept design that speaks of a place or time when the winds were not so chill.  The stone is covered in lichen where the sunlight hits it, but beyond it is cold granite or sandstone (grey stone).  All the sides of it can be entered by going up two large steps, but a set of smaller steps sized for easy human use ascend directly in the path from the "road/path" into the forest.  As well, the gap between pillars is that much larger here than the usual space, so perhaps this was the main entrance.

In immediate view once you get in the doorway is a pedestal topped by a large stone bowl.  The outside is grey, but the inside is lined with a shiney lighter stone, smooth and bright.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 21, 2010)

OOC: Julius will hold the stone up to the pedestal

Julius looks around the ruins, carefully checking for traps, (taking 20 on Perception +10) id he finds any, he disables them (Disable device +14). he then walks up to the pedestal and holds the amulet up to it.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 22, 2010)

Keepiru races after Sindri towards the temple. He follows him in a mere two steps behind him, nearly bumping into him when he slows to look around. Keepiru looks around with curiosity at the strange structure. He moves off to the side to examine the pillars, brushing away some lichen to see if anything interesting lies beneath it. He glances over his should as Julius approaches the bowl. "What do you think it held? Water? Or maybe blessed ale. Or maybe blood for evil rituals! Or maybe it was for fires and they burned people's organs over it! "  From his expression you can tell he has a few more "or maybe"'s still forming in his mind, but he keeps the rest of his wild theories to himself for now.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 22, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"Hmm, no access for this vault the Scholar mentioned."


----------



## ghostcat (May 22, 2010)

Sir Angus walks along the path and on up the stairs, joining the others in the temple. This is after having been reassured that the path, and by inference the temple, is not dangerous. Well at least not from the forest repelling magic. 

Once in the temple, Sir Angus he readies his shield and sword. While the others are searching, he stands guard, paying extra attention to the ceiling. Sir Angus has been wary of  attacks from above, ever since  a lurker dropped on him in his maiden dungeon.


----------



## grufflehead (May 23, 2010)

Renya, still unconvinced that the place is 'safe', allowed the others to examine the interior. She held her bow loosely in her left hand, and while she continued to scan the area, her right hand was never far from the quiver of arrows that hung from her hip.

[sblock=Perception]
Perception (if required) 
1d20+12=27
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (May 24, 2010)

Kain twirled his axe about in his hand, eager for action.  He understood the concern for caution, but seldom saw a NEED for it.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 24, 2010)

[sblock=Sir Angus]







ghostcat said:


> Sir Angus walks along the path and on up the stairs, joining the others in the temple. This is after having been reassured that the path, and by inference the temple, is not dangerous. Well at least not from the forest repelling magic.




Your inference, not mine!     I'll leave you to draw your own conclusions, like a good DM.  I am working off what I said, though, as being what the Scholar said to you, not necessarily how the world works.



> Once in the temple, Sir Angus he readies his shield and sword. While the others are searching, he stands guard, paying extra attention to the ceiling. Sir Angus has been wary of  attacks from above, ever since  a lurker dropped on him in his maiden dungeon.



heh, so tempted to give you a pit trap   [/quote][/sblock]


The Scholar responds to Julius' putting the amulet up to the Pedastle by yelling from by the wagon, then walking up to you  Interesting!  I'm right here, you know.  Let's have a look at this... Honestly, so little is known about them, I can't really say.  It may be a sacrificial bowl, or it may have been filled with holy water.  Right now it's empty, and for all we know this was how the ancients intended it!    He peers at the bowl with mild fascination, but is down the steps at this point.

ooc:  is Renya going along the perimeter, or is she inside the temple?  Ie: inside or outside the ring of pillars?


THE TEMPLE:  Looking inside it, you see that it is one large room with virtually no features.  There is a fallen pillar in one spot, and it looks as though it fell across what used to be an indoor pool of some sort: a part of the floor has been taken out about a foot or so down, and more of the lichen is on the bottom than normal for the floor.

     There is a large square-pillar-like shape from floor to ceiling on the far side of the room from the front steps.  It is difficult to make out in this light, as the daylight from the other side of the pillars is bright and the interior of the area is unlit.  However, the shape is many times the width of the exterior pillars.

A breeze blows through the temple, reminding you of how cold it is outside.


----------



## grufflehead (May 24, 2010)

OOC - everyone else seems to be inside so Renya is too. Don't want them activating a teleporter and leaving me behind


----------



## fireinthedust (May 25, 2010)

@Renya:  okay, so where in the temple are you at?  I'll lay out the basic areas:

1)  The doorway with the bowl, the steps with the Scholar
2)  the pool in the middle, with the broken pillar
3)  The massive pillar on the far side of the temple.
4)  Outside the ring of pillars, on the steps or between the pillars
5)  The path leading into the forest, with the wagon (where the Scholar will likely go to if trouble starts

I believe Angus is in the doorway (sounds like), ditto Julius at the bowl.


----------



## GlassEye (May 25, 2010)

Jack prowls around the ring of pillars making his way back towards the massive pillar on the far side.  The claws on his feet make clicking sounds on the stone as he goes.

"By the Great Linnorm, Jack!" exclaims Sindri.  "Do you have to make that noise?  It's downright unnerving with all those eye-creatures back there!"  Despite his apparent unease Sindri moves into the temple.  He stops at the broken pillar near the pool and begins a cursory examination of it even though he has no idea of what he might be looking for.


----------



## ghostcat (May 25, 2010)

[sblock=FitD]







fireinthedust said:


> [sblock=Sir Angus]
> 
> Your inference, not mine!     I'll leave you to draw your own conclusions, like a good DM.  I am working off what I said, though, as being what the Scholar said to you, not necessarily how the world works.
> 
> heh, so tempted to give you a pit trap



[/sblock]
Angus is slightly naive. He will always believe what he is told by someone who sounds like they know what they're talking about. The exception to this is in his own area of expertise. Therefore as the scholar says the anti-forest spell is safe then, as far as Angus is concerned, its safe.

As for pit traps. That's what rogues are for. [/sblock]

Angus is just inside the the temple to the left of the doorway, such that he is not blocking the entrance.


----------



## grufflehead (May 25, 2010)

OC - if the scholar is coming with us, Renya will make sure the mule is secured, and fill a nosebag for it in case we end up gone for a while. I can make a Handle Animal check if you want.

IC - Seeing the others fan out to examine different parts of the structure, Renya stows her bow and takes several moments to light a torch. She then holds it in her left hand, and, drawing her knife, moves to the back where the large pillar is. She examines if in the flickering light.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 25, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Ragnor moves to investigate the bowl.  "Wonder what would happen if we filled it with water?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 25, 2010)

Making his way along the pillars, Keepiru stops to examine the one that has fallen over. He wonders aloud, "I wonder what knocked this over? Maybe time and weather, or maybe some ancient guardian..." He squats down next to the pool to examine the pillar for claw marks before turning his attention to the pool itself.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 25, 2010)

Ragnor:  are you filling it with water or just talking about it?


The Scholar is standing on the steps, and the mule has already been tied up on the path between the stone pillars.


Sindri:  you see a story on each of the sides of the pillar, which looks like it belongs in a point to the side of the pool.  The pillar is square-edged, with each of the three visible sides telling a part of the story (like a comic book, but in stone, each side is a panel).  The first is a picture of a group of knights leaving on a quest.  The second is of a group of knights standing around a stone in a floor that could be a vault door.  The third is one knight with a large jewel in his hands, apparently cracking with something magically trapped inside almost breaking out; around his feet are several fallen knights, bones stripped clean of flesh.  Whatever the fourth side shows, you can't tell as it's on the floor side of the pillar.


Renya/Jack:  The back pillar is covered in designs like the ones outside: giant eyes and scales peering out of the surface to stand vigil.  However, this one has a massive doorway in its surface that is large enough for a pair of knights on horseback to saunter through; or for walking men to carry a large burden between them, like a coffin.  It is sealed by a pair of stone doors, their surfaces smooth but apparently covered in a coating of dust.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 26, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Just talking about it.  I'm not so reckless as to do something like that without a concensus.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 26, 2010)

Kain sighs loudly, clearly irritated at the delay.  "The thing we're after isn't here.  No one puts the important loot in the foyer.  Let's move on already!"


----------



## GlassEye (May 26, 2010)

"Well, that's interesting!"  Sindri tilts his head far to one side so that he can get a better view of the panels.  He's more interested in the story the panels tell than in their significance to this temple and the mission the group is currently on.  He looks at them for a moment making a story in his head to match the panels before absently answering Keepiru.  "Likely one of them scaled, eye-things..."

Back by the door Jack waits for Renya his bestial features calm but aware.  He touches nothing around the door but slowly and thoroughly examines it.  "Do you find anything?"  He grins a toothy grin.  "Other than beasts?"  His eyes flick to Kain.  "Perhaps _your_ sight is keener than mine, Oracle; _I_ need a moment more to look it over."

[sblock=OOC]Jack takes 10 while examining the door.
Perception roll: 19[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 26, 2010)

Keepiru:  no obvious claw marks.  The pool is plain in shape, possibly having held water before time and neglect dried it up.  Searching it you see more of the dried lichen, as I said, on its surface.  You also see, knocked over to one side under the lip of the pool's edge, a ladel-like object, covered in dust.

Jack:  ((ooc: so, um, what knowledge skills does Jack have?  Being an Eidolon and not a naturalist or a ranger?  EDIT:  looked it up!))

Jack looks at the dust covering the door, noting its brown coloration and that the air around this part of the temple is just slightly colder than the rest of the already-frigid area, and decides it is safe to label it Brown Mold.  He's unaware of how it can be so exactly framed to the shape of the door and not spill over onto the wall around it.


----------



## GlassEye (May 26, 2010)

"Hssssst!"  Jack puts one large, hairy arm out to block anyone near from touching the mold as he hisses a warning.  "Brown Mold on the door."  He peers quizzically at it near the edge of the door.  "Odd; only on the door...  We kill it with fire, maybe?"

[sblock=OOC]Dang it, I've lost Jack's voice.  <sigh>  Maybe it'll come back to me.  Also, I've just discovered an error on Jack.  His Knowledge (Nature) should be +5 instead of +7.  Looks like I forgot to calculate in his negative intelligence modifier.  Hopefully that didn't affect the roll too much.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 26, 2010)

Julius walks up, and reaches into his pack How would we like this, crispy or deep fried? he asks, examining bottles filled with oil, as well as torches.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 27, 2010)

Kain ignores Jack's comment; Jack proved his own point.

Kain's ears perk up at the mention of mold.  "Mold, really?  Is is the good kind or the bad kind?"

As an afterthought, he adds, "We usually feed the bad kind to the goblins."
 
_<<OOC: _Profession (Cook)_ check to see if it's an acceptable cooking ingredient? 1d20+11=24>>_


----------



## fireinthedust (May 27, 2010)

Kain:  You note that it is most certainly not the good kind of brown mold.

Jack, Julius and Kain feel a sudden chill pass through them and settle into their bones.  Now their breath comes out as clouds in the cold.  ((take 10 cold damage each))


----------



## rangerjohn (May 27, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"Alright, everyone back up."  When/if they comply Ragnor lauches a blast of searing fire at the mold.


[sblock=OOC] cast scorching ray ranged touch attack 14Roll Lookup.   If that hits, then 14 fire damage Roll Lookup.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 27, 2010)

You for sure hit the massive doors (which, btb, are massive).


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 27, 2010)

Keepiru reaches under the ledge and grabs the ladle. He peers at it quizzically for a moment. "I guess they used this thing to spoon water out of the pool into the bowl. Part of some ritual I guess. I wonder..."

OOC: If nothing bad happens when grabbing the ladle...

Moving out to the edge of the shrine, he concentrates for a moment as he invokes one of the first spells he learned as an acolyte. He quietly calls upon Desna to grant him a boon. From the sky a light rain begins to fall over a small area. He holds out the ladle and fills it before the rain slows and stops. Turning he walks towards the bowl on the pedestal. When the blast of fire suddenly smites the door, he stumbles in surprise and nearly drops his ladle. Glancing at the others and seeing no immediate threat, he continues on. Once he reaches the bowl he looks to the scholar. "Soo... what do you think will happen if I fill the bowl?"

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Casting create water for the effect. If the scholar doesn't object he'll pour the water in. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 27, 2010)

ooc:  wait.  what I'm reading is that Ragnor will fire IF everyone moves.  Then I'm reading that you'll pour the water into the bowl AFTER he fires his shot.  

The scholar doesn't look upset when you hold the ladle; in fact, he has an expression that says you adventurers look to be on about your business, which is to get him that treasure(!), so that's fine.


So what I'm wondering is:  

1)  is everyone moving aside for Ragnor?  There's enough room that you don't have to, he can hit the massive doors either way.

2)  Ragnor: are you going to fire?

3)  Keepiru: are you pouring the water in either way?

4)  Is anyone else doing anything?


I'm expecting that everyone is either at the bowl/entrance, or at the Big Doors?  Is anyone at the pool pillar?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 27, 2010)

OOC: yes, I pour it in the bowl


----------



## GlassEye (May 27, 2010)

Jack steps back away from the door but his heavy brow is wrinkled in concentration.  He's definitely thinking something is wrong but hasn't managed to put the pieces together to figure out what exactly it is.

Sindri isn't paying attention to what is occurring at the doors.  Once he finishes with the panels on the fallen pillar he'll watch as Keepiru does his priestly invocations and experiments with the pool and bowl.

OOC: How close or far are the elements in the temple?  My assumption was that there was a fair amount of distance between the fallen pillar/pool and the massive pillar with the doors in the back.  Do Sindri and Keepiru _need_ to move for Ragnor to fire his spell?  I guess that last one depends on where Ragnor is when he casts it.


----------



## ghostcat (May 27, 2010)

Angus starts to follow the others as they move further into the room and start examining the door. However, he soon realises that not every one is moving and so positions himself halfway between the bowl and the door.  As he does so, he increases his vigilance. In his experience its when people are preoccupied that they are most likely to be ambushed. Just then there is a bright flash from the door making Angus jump. He quickly realises that its only the party and continues with his guard duties.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 27, 2010)

Julius moves away from the door until he considers it more or less safe, he will move aside if someone wants to move by, after that he'll go back to the door and make sure the mold is gone. If it is not, he'll throw a bottle of oil and a torch at it.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 28, 2010)

Temple Layout:  yes, the different parts are basically a whole full action to move from the door to the pool, and from the pool to the pillar door.  It's a big building.


Pillar Door: I want to know if you lot shuffle to the side, or bolt across the temple.  How far from the door are you reasonably going to be when Ragnor fires his, well, fire?  


Keepiru:  you put the water into the ladle.  It is dirty witht he grim of ages, all the time it was left in the empty pool.  Then you put it into the bowl.  The water is dirty but for a moment.  HOWEVER the reflection of the light onto the surface of the water is bright, and between the waves you see the water at one moment dirty and, a sloshing glimmer later, clean.  The bowl where the water touched is likewise clean in an instant.

Angus:  you are moving into the temple, midway between the bowl and the pool.  Check.


----------



## ghostcat (May 28, 2010)

OOC:
Angus is indead midway between the bowl and the pool.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 28, 2010)

Kain grunts as the mold saps his energy, surprised that the mold is dangerous as well as inedible.  "Elf's ears, this mold is deadly!"
 
Kain bolts across the temple to the other side, as far away from the mold as possible.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 28, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

He will fire at mold, which I assume from what you said covers the doors?

In which case as in my previous post he does 14 damage to the mold.


----------



## GlassEye (May 28, 2010)

Jack will back off to a location behind Ragnor preferably 30 feet back from the door.  If Ragnor is farther back then Jack will be also but near the sorcerer.

Sindri stays where he is by the pillar watching Keepiru.  "What the...?!" he exclaims as he catches a bit of drizzle from the edge of Keepiru's spell.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 28, 2010)

Julius dives away from the door and at least 10 feet behind Ragnor, not much further, assuming the mold dies, he will go back and examine it.


----------



## grufflehead (May 28, 2010)

Hearing the assorted grunts of pain, Renya stops examining the other section of the pillar and moves quickly over to see what has happened. She gives Jack an 'are you OK?' look then sees if anyone is badly enough hurt to require assistance.

OOC - anybody know what is meant by treating 'deadly' wounds in the PF book? Does that mean you can actually give people HP back (as opposed to First Aid which only works on unconscious people) assuming you make the check and have a Healer's kit to hand? Might actually make it some damn use in that case...


----------



## fireinthedust (May 29, 2010)

The spell goes off, hits the mold, and vanishes.  The mold changes slightly, becoming a darker, deeper brown.  

Julius goes over to check the mold.  The air around it is hot only for a moment before a chill wave hits the assassin  ((11 cold damage!))!  Along with that, Julius finds a sudden itchines to his skin, and notes he is covered in a think layer of brown dust!!!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 29, 2010)

Julius swears and begins to dust himself off "The stuff is still cold!" he says backing away farther from the mold "how do you suggest we deal with this stuff?" he asks the scholar.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 30, 2010)

Kain yells from the other side of the room, "Stop messing around with it!"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 30, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> OOC - anybody know what is meant by treating 'deadly' wounds in the PF book? Does that mean you can actually give people HP back (as opposed to First Aid which only works on unconscious people) assuming you make the check and have a Healer's kit to hand? Might actually make it some damn use in that case...




[SBLOCK]
Yes, you can use it to restore HP. It is DC20 to restore 6hp.

Treat Deadly Wounds: When treating deadly wounds, you can restore hit points to a damaged creature. Treating deadly wounds restores 1 hit point per level of the creature. If you exceed the DC by 5 or more, add your Wisdom modifier (if positive) to this amount. A creature can only benefit from its deadly wounds being treated within 24 hours of being injured and never more than once per day. You must expend two uses from a healer's kit to perform this task. You take a –2 penalty on your Heal skill check for each use from the healer's kit that you lack.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 30, 2010)

The Scholar shrugs.  I dunno, I have no idea what that stuff is.  I thought you people were professionals!

[sblock=Julius]
That said, as you scratch at the mold you note that it isn't coming off.  The stuff scratches off, sort of, but there's still more on there... and it's cooooold!  You can feel it leeching the warmth out of your body 5 damage this round![/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Does anyone have any idea what I should do about this? I feel like immolating myself in fire might be a bad idea right now but maybe it would work if I survive...[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (May 30, 2010)

double post :S


----------



## Herobizkit (May 30, 2010)

[sblock=Gandalf]Kain could try casting _resist energy_ on Julius to protect him from up to 10 points of cold damage/round.  I'm not sure if I'm meta-gaming with that idea, but it could work.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 30, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Hey, whatever keeps Julius from being frozen alive works for me [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 31, 2010)

[sblock=Gandalf and Herobizkit, and anyone else reading this]  Hey, why are you two concocting an in-game plan in OOC?  Firstly, Kain is across the temple and unaware that you even have this stuff on you.  Secondly, neither of you are telepathic, so even if he was right there, he doesn't know what Julius is feeling.

Thirdly, and most importantly: the Sblock had *JULIUS* written on it, not Kain or Jerobizkit.  Why are you reading someone else's sblock?!   Bad things happen when people read someone else's Sblock, and then Metagame about them.  Awful, awful things.    

However, if Julius did something clever like yell "oy lads, I've been covered in strange brown mold!  It's chilling me to tha bone!  Someone help me in some useful way!"   that would be different. [/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (May 31, 2010)

[sblock=fireinthedust]If we were sitting at a table playing this game, I'd be having the same conversation with Gandalf.  We would have eventually gotten to the RP reasoning. 

Also, Kain suffered 10 cold damage from the mold already, so he knows it's bad news.

Also also, you're right - we should be PMing or using the OOC thread for this.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 31, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]







Herobizkit said:


> If we were sitting at a table playing this game, I'd be having the same conversation with Gandalf.  We would have eventually gotten to the RP reasoning.




Yeah, I thought of that.  Sort of a table-top discussion informing the IC action rather than the other way around.  It could be argued that the OOC is an aide to the player, who isn't the same person as their character, to understanding what their character knows and would do.  Makes sense.



> Also, Kain suffered 10 cold damage from the mold already, so he knows it's bad news.




I'd forgotten that...  good call!  However, whether or not Julius is covered in it now, or that it's damaging him, hasn't been communicated.



> Also also, you're right - we should be PMing or using the OOC thread for this.




Almost. OOC discussions are fantastic, and actually your spell is a great plan I hadn't thought of (!), I'm just trying to keep up the novel-style of PbP games' IC portions.  What you guys did, discussing the plan, was great.  What would have made it perfect would have been the IC component.

    So basically, do exactly what you guys are doing, but could we please talk about it in IC first *then* post the OOC.  

Y'know, I guess it isn't a big deal; I'm just used to being anal about "you know this" and "you don't know this", whether or not it influences actions.  [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 31, 2010)

So:  Kain, are you casting Resist Elements on Julius, knowing (as you do) that the mold is chilling anyone it touches?


----------



## grufflehead (May 31, 2010)

Renya taps Jack on the arm, points to Julius, and flashes a couple of quick hand signs.

[sblock=Sign Language]
Julius cold
Can the Priest help?
Try to warm him
[/sblock]

With that she hands him the torch and sprints for the wagon. Quickly rifling through the supplies she grabs a blanket and a bundle of the kindling kept in case there is none to be foraged. Hurrying back she drapes the blanket over the shivering Julius, and gets him to sit with his back to one of the other pillars. She starts to arrange the kindling on one of the huge stone slabs of which the temple floor is constructed. Retrieving the torch, she motions to Jack to collect some branches, while she tries to start a fire going.

[sblock=OOC]
Are any applications of the Heal skill applicable here? Does Julius appear to have come into contact with spores of some sort; if so, could the sort of remedies typically used for diseases be of any use?
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 31, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Are any applications of the Heal skill applicable here? Does Julius appear to have come into contact with spores of some sort; if so, could the sort of remedies typically used for diseases be of any use?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Heal Skill] Hmmmm, excellent question.  The sort of thing that could require a Nature or Heal check to determine!  

He does appear to be covered in brown mold.[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (May 31, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Best be careful I don't rub any mold off on myself!

Renya's Heal is better than KS:Nature so let's go with that
Heal check 1d20+12=32

Wow. Normally I'd consider that a potential missed crit, but if it helps save our companion's neck, then I'll gladly take it

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2010)

"Keepiru!" shouts Jack trying to get the priest's attention.  The big beast stares down at the torch as Renya starts the building of a bonfire to warm Julius.  "Wait."  He continues to stare and one could almost sense the cogs turning in his little brain.  "Fire make mold hurt us with cold.  No fire.  Use..."  One clawed hand waves in the air as his imagination fails him.

Sindri hearing the tone in Jack's call turns to the priest.  "Something is really wrong back there."  He heads back to find out what it is.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 1, 2010)

Hearing his name called, Keepiru pushes the ladle into the scholars hands and rushes over to see what the commotion is about. Seeing Julius being bundled in blankets by Reyna he says, "What's wrong?" Seeing that she has already begun looking him over, he begins to assist her. He frowns as he notes the blue tinge around the extremities and other signs of frostbite. Seeing the strange substance coating him he asks aloud, "What is that stuff? Did you touch something?

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Heal skill is +8, and I'll use it to aid Reyna's attempt to treat him. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 1, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"No, it jumped at him from that door.  We're trying to remove it with fire, but theres alot of it."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 1, 2010)

"Fire's not helping here" Julius says thorough shivvering teeth "When we tried to burn the stuff on the door it didn't stop that, maybe it feeds off of heat, and that's why more jumped onto me after we burned it, and why everything around it becomes cold"


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 1, 2010)

[sblock=Heal Skill]  Boy oh boy do you know what to do: this magical mold is not going to respond to much that won't fry Julius.  Also, you're not sure this is normal Brown Mold, which would simply grow in size and cover more of the wall.  This one is jumping onto its targets as it freezes them; it's like the active heat is fuelling this jump.  
   Regular brown mold needs cold to kill it, to counter-act the heat-drain-growth.  This may work for it, but it may damage him and anyone else the mold touches, which could hurt with all the freezing.  You may need another solution to clean it off him... [/sblock]


Everyone around Julius feels the sensation that the (already cold) air around him is starting to drop in temperature!  

[sblock=Everyone]((Reflex Save DC16 from everyone directly around Julius.  That's Renya for sure, and Keepiru, and maybe Jack.  Anyone within five feet of Julius.

Julius: you take 3 cold damage!  Apparently the mold is distracted today(?) and doesn't kill you with the freezing-ness.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 1, 2010)

Keepiru's face looks more and more worried as the mold seems to grow under their very gaze. The air temperature is continuing to drop rapidly. He suddenly stands up from crouching over Julius and shouts to the Scholar, "The bowl and ladle! Bring it here quickly!"

Upon retrieving the bowl from the scholar, Keepiru dashes the contents over Julius's chest and the mold spreading there.

Reflex
[SBLOCK]
Even if something bad happens, Keepiru will still try to get Julius splashed with the bowl water before treating himself if he failed the save.

Keepiru Reflex Save vs Brown Mold (1d20+7=19)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 1, 2010)

[sblock=Oh noes!]
However will I explain that to the others!? 

Save vs the cold 1d20+7=23 - that's something at least
[/sblock]

A worried look crosses Renya's face as if a horrible realisation has come over her. Rather than adding branches to the smouldering pile of tinder, she brushes the twigs aside, and reaches inside the leather jack she wears over her chain vest. Beckoning Ragnor, Sindri and Keepiru closer, she takes out a piece of chalk and squats on the ground. 

She draws a very rudimentary stick figure then points at Julius. Next she draws something resembling a fire, pointing to one of the lit torches to reinforce the point. She then rubs it out while shaking her head and pointing to Julus again. In the place of the fire she draws a snowflake, then another and wraps her hands around her torso as if to mime shivering. Then points again at Julius, gently taking the blanket from him and stepping a few feet back.

With that she looks enquringly at the arcanely gifted members of the group.

[sblock=OOC]Oh yeah, play a mute, *great* idea genius  Somewhere a GM is laughing evilly... EDIT and Selc posted while I was writing so avoid being splashed while writing[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 1, 2010)

<<The forums ate my post!  I thought this was dealt with already...>>

Kain yelled from across the room. "Maybe you should spread it all over your body!  The rubbing it on your arm is doing wonders!"

As he watched the group grow more concerned, Kain started back towards the group.  "What, is he actually dying?"

Noting the cold, Kain says, "Well, I gots some Oracle magic to help, but I gotta touch 'im to protect 'im... and I'm gonna protect me first."

<<Kain casts _resist energy (cold)_ on self>>
<<Kain casts _resist energy (cold)_ on Julius>>
<<Kain casts _cure light wounds_ on Julius: 1d8+5=6>>


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 2, 2010)

Kain's spells work.

[sblock=kain] Could you, if you would, do a Reflex save when you touch Julius?  [/sblock]

Those whose speed was enough to avoid the mold, avoid another wave of the frigid cold.  

Keepiru gets the Ladle from the Scholar, and splashes the water on Julius' chest.  Immediately the mold disappears, vanishing from his chest and outward all over his body.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 2, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> [sblock=OOC]Oh yeah, play a mute, *great* idea genius  Somewhere a GM is laughing evilly...[/sblock]




[sblock=grufflehead] Somewhere?  RIGHT HERE!  hahahahahaaaa.  From now on Renya gets to learn all the convoluted plots of the main bbeg's!  What's that, Renya?  You know something vital but your chalk's missing?  But... I don't understand you... okay, you'll have to show me.  Okay, first word.  Sounds like... bug.  Spider.  Grasshopper?  ((insert Renya trying desperately to sign "antidisestablishmenterianism"))


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Reminds me of all those kids shows of my childhood with an intelligent animal companion

'_What's that Skipper? Timmy's fallen down the well again? Stupid little *$&^!_'
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack gets lucky and avoids the blast of cold from the mold.  Sindri hovers nearby trying to get a good view of what's going on but just manages to get underfoot a little.  His suggestions to help are rather outlandish and clearly not useful (and perhaps more than a little dangerous).  Luckily those working to aid Julius manage to carry on despite Sindri's 'help'.

[sblock=OOC]Reflex save=1d20+3=20[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 2, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> Jack gets lucky and avoids the blast of cold from the mold.  Sindri hovers nearby trying to get a good view of what's going on but just manages to get underfoot a little.  His suggestions to help are rather outlandish and clearly not useful (and perhaps more than a little dangerous).  Luckily those working to aid Julius manage to carry on despite Sindri's 'help'.




[sblock=ooc]

Okay, I'm going to need some example "suggestions" from Sindri here.  I need at least three.  Sounds like your suggestions are going to start with the phrase "knock knock"?    [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 2, 2010)

Sindri squints at Julius deep in thought.  "How 'bout we scrape the mold off with a dagger?  It can't be _too_ deep yet so it wouldn't be any worse than a Qadiran sand bath.  Acid might burn it off.  We could fill up the pool and let Julius soak it off.  Oh!  That water seems like a good idea.  If we immerse him it might kill all of it; he may need to be under a while, though."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 2, 2010)

Keepiru smiles at the now sopping wet Julius, "Well that wasn't too bad eh? I guess there is something to be said about cleanliness." He reaches a hand down to help him back on his feet before turning to regard the door. "If the water from the bowl took the mold off of him, I think we could use it to clear the door itself from any more troublesome fungi." 

Unless there are any objections, Keepiru begins working on refilling the ladle and the bowl to splash over the doorframe.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 2, 2010)

Keepiru:  are you casting a spell to make more water?  Remember, you only had a ladle-full the first time, and you splashed most of the remainder onto Julius.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 3, 2010)

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Yes I'll cast the spell again. Create water is an orison for Keepiru, a 0 level spell. So there is no limit on the number of times it can be cast. I will also be planning on splashing some on the lichen to see if it removes that from the statue and the pool. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 3, 2010)

"We may want to be careful with that water, it seemed to have an effect different to that of normal water, I'm grateful of it" he says, still rubbing the chill out of his body "but I still don't trust it.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 3, 2010)

The lichen on the pool and pillar only disappear as much as the splash of the water.  You do note, as you do this, that there are some patches of lichen that are thicker than others, especially on the floor around the brown mold.  It's all dried up and dead, though, easily scraped away or what have you.

The pillar in the pool clears off easily enough, the story on the three sides you see being more clear but the same.

The Brown Mold on the door disappears when you give it a good splash.  It retreats to the edge of the door, revealing a key hole slot.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 4, 2010)

<<Kain attempts a Reflex save at +5: (1d20+5)=15>>

Once Kain notices that the water removes the mold, he growls, "Augh!  I wasted my Oracle magic... wish you had thought of the water earlier, Keepiru."

"This is why I prefer brute force... less disappointment," Kain adds as he turns to head back to his post on the opposite side of the room.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 4, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"Well think how I feel.  Not only was my magic wasted, it made the situation worse.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 5, 2010)

Kain:  having failed to jump back from the mold as the other, more agile party members had, you find yourself covered in the brown mold the same way Julius was. 3 cold damage
         However ((unless the other players decide they don't do this for some reason)) you are quickly ministered to by the cleansing waters of the bowl before further harm comes to you.

Everyone:  the brown mold on the door has receded and no longer threatens you (currently).  The door revealed below it has a large key hole.  What you do next is up to you.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 5, 2010)

[sblock=ooc re: cold damage]I had cast a _resist energy_ on myself before touching Julius... do I still suffer the 3 cold damage?[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 5, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"Seems we need to find a key.  Let's get the mold off and start looking."  


[sblock=OOC] Perception check= 20 Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 5, 2010)

Kain:  no, but you have to get it off before the spell ends, as it's not going anywhere (at least, not without you!)

Ragnor:  you're looking around the room for the key?  Where are you looking?

[sblock=Everyone]  for things like this, btw, I tend to be in the category of where you look being more important than what you roll to look.  Not that rolls aren't important, but I don't want to penalize players for doing the footwork/brainwork of looking "in a box" and say "you failed your spot check".  That's for instances like this, is what I mean.  I'll get you to roll if you're looking for shadow-stealthy drow, or challenging someone's disguise for sure.  and if the mood hits me, yeah I know. [/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 6, 2010)

"Elf's ears, I got some mold on me!  Give me the water thing!" Kain growls as he lunges toward the ladle-bearer.


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 6, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Seems a trifle unlikely that the key is going to be lying around for us to find, but just to confirm: someone has looked in the pool and the bowl and seen nothing? A second (good) look will tick them off as suspects. There were no other notable places described apart from the pillars themselves, so short of a fingertip search for secret compartments, I'm thinking there's something more here.

The presence of the ladle intrigues me. I assume the bowl could have been filled directly with water, and not the way Keepiru did it first time, ergo the ladle has a purpose. It may be just to dish out water, but the water from the bowl seems to have made the mold shrink back, at least far enough for us to see the previously concealed keyhole, which suggests to me that it was deliberately put there as concealment and 'guardian' in one - a nice idea. 

So maybe the idea is 'fill the bowl, get a ladle-full of water, use it to get past the guardian and then...'. Check that the handle of the ladle isn't 'key' shaped and would fit in the hole. Failing that, as the lichen was described as noticeably thicker in some places, see that it hasn't grown over a key lying on the ground. If not, was the bowl on a pedestal? Try having a look round that. If still no joy, then I'm out of ideas for now - looks like some gentle prodding with lockpicks or a spell may be in order. Oh, unless of course it's all a big bluff and the 'door' is actually open all along; a quick push from Sir Angus should confirm that![/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 6, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> Seems a trifle unlikely that the key is going to be lying around for us to find, but just to confirm: someone has looked in the pool and the bowl and seen nothing?
> .....
> Oh, unless of course it's all a big bluff and the 'door' is actually open all along; a quick push from Sir Angus should confirm that!





The Bowl:  only the water you put in there.

The pool:  empty but for the lichen and the broken pillar.

The Ladle:  not shaped like the key

Where are you thinking of pushing?


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 7, 2010)

With all the noise and commotion that the others have been making, Angus finally concludes that if anything was going to attack it would already have done so. Joining the others he decides that rather than  searching for a key, he will see if the door is actually locked. Angus walks up to the door and, pausing only to determine that it actually opens away from him, puts his hand near the keyhole and pushes. 

If the door doesn't move, he puts his back against it and pushes with all of his strength.

[sblock=OOC]Strength 20 (+5)[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 7, 2010)

The door does not budge when you push it, nor when you heave-to with your mighty strength. It is more of a solid slab of wall with a lock in the middle, but you get the feeling that it's separate from the main body of the giant pillar, and something like a (EDIT: PAIR OF) safe door(S): the lock is inside the slab, so no simple hinges.

EDIT: however, you can see there is a break between the doors and the pillar, but the mold has creapt under there.  Also, the seam between the two doors is very fine.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 7, 2010)

Sindri is already growing bored with exploring this upper portion of the 'temple'.  He moves back away from the general gathering of the group, back to the fallen pillar where he leans against it looking around and out towards the forest.  He begins singing a low voiced song mindlessly repetitive about the antics of an old woman and a large assortment of creatures.  "There was an old woman who swallowed a spider, That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her..."

Jack, however, stands a short ways away from the door and stares at the door and pillar...







			
				FireintheDust said:
			
		

> The back pillar is covered in designs like the ones outside: giant eyes and scales peering out of the surface to stand vigil. However, this one has a massive doorway in its surface that is large enough for a pair of knights on horseback to saunter through; or for walking men to carry a large burden between them, like a coffin. It is sealed by a pair of stone doors, their surfaces smooth but apparently covered in a coating of dust.



Quietly, as the others continue with their investigations and trials with the mold, Jack moves forward and presses one of the giant eyes.  If nothing happens he'll press a different one, then another, and another until he has pressed all within reach (unless something happens first, of course, then he'll stop, back away a step and see what happens).


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 7, 2010)

Sindri:  sorry, the eyes don't trip a special opening for this door.  They also don't trigger a beholder-esque trap.  As well, passing by the scales, none of them seem like secret buttons, switches, ends of pull cords, etc.  

[sblock=ooc]if you folks are stumped, I could give a hint.  Normally in 4e I get the players to give me an action point token in exchange for the hint, so they're sacrificing a valuable resource for a free whatever.

I don't think we've got Action Points here, but would you guys like to have a hint on this one?  It's an experiment for me, and I don't mind.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 7, 2010)

OOC: _I_ wouldn't mind having a hint, in fact I would very much like a hint is everyone is ok with accepting help from above our station.


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 7, 2010)

[sblock=OOC musings]This is one of the situations where not sitting around a table together makes life a bit more complicated as we can quiz the GM and have to rely on written descriptions rather than diagrams and or hand gestures  But we're not beaten yet, still a few things to try, and I love things like this in a game!

- despite having several spellcasters in the party there have been no divination magics fired off yet. 

- nobody has tried either Knowledge:History in case there is a clue in the symbols (so Comprehend Languages and Read Magic are worth trying, as is Detect Magic) or Craft:Stone to see if there is something about the construction we are missing.

- even without any help from the above options, the symbology may be important. There was reference to people taking a coffin in. Can our religious experts see if the offering bowl/burial/eyes and scales motif is characteristic of a religion that might give us clues i.e. a type of offering required?

- @FitD: is there any significance in the word 'apparent' before the description of the coating of dust? Examine this 'dust' (making sure not to get covered in mold!)

- the doors are big enough for a mounted rider. Any Climbers in the party care to shin up it and see if there is anything above our current eye level?

- are there any other skills or spells we can bring to bear? So far our investigation hasn't got much beyond wandering around and making a few Perception checks. Disable Device seems like an obvious thing to try, anybody got a Knock spell?

Next 2 thoughts are:

- if the doors don't appear to respond to pushing then check the slabs in front of them - if there are any scuff marks on the stone, then they may actually 'pull' instead?

- they are reacting exactly as we expect huge stone doors to do, and thus could be an illusion. Is it a Will save to 'disbelieve' that they are actually there?

If it's neither of those, could you just clarify the description of the door when Sir Angus tried to push FitD. You said:

'It is more of a solid slab of wall with a lock in the middle, but you get the feeling that it's separate from the main body of the giant pillar, and something like a (EDIT: PAIR OF) safe door(S): the lock is inside the slab, so no simple hinges.

EDIT: however, you can see there is a break between the doors and the pillar, but the mold has creapt under there. Also, the seam between the two doors is very fine. '

So it is a pair of doors, set into this huge pillar, with a very thin gap between them? Or is the gap between the edge of the door and the surround? Or both? One door has a 'keyhole' which we are currently assuming is connected to a locking mechanism on the other side.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 8, 2010)

edge of door and the surrounding stone.  The seam between the doors is virtually solid.  In the middle of it is the key hole.

the dust on the doors was the mold.  It got thicker when it could eat some heat.  Now it's away.

Who has knowledge: Religion?  Any other knowledge skills?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 8, 2010)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Keepiru has Know. Religion +7, if someone has higher he'll assist them. I have Augury prepared, but that will only tell me if a particular action is good or bad. I'll use my knowledge checks to study any of the symbols that are now visible and try to put together a picture of what to do.

We've got a few casters, so I'll let someone else attempt detect magic. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 8, 2010)

Sindri abruptly quits his singing, stands and walks over to the door where he stands gazing up at it.  "What do you think?"  He is asking no one in particular but Jack standing nearby answers, "Magic?".

Sindri looks surprised at the suggestion then thoughtful.  He nods.  "We'll see."  He stands there doing nothing for a moment more before he raises his hands and moves them in the gestures that summon arcane energy and speaking the words to shape the raw magics to his will.  "Mag Avslojar!"  As magical sight settles upon him Sindri directs his attention first to the keyhole, then the doors as a whole, and then the large pillar surrounding the doors.  Afterwards, if there is time, he will direct his attention to the other areas of interest in the temple.

[sblock=OOC]Casting Detect Magic.  Hopefully this will give us some idea of what needs to be done to open the door.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 8, 2010)

The door is faintly magical, but keep in mind the whole place has something of the same glow.  Something about the wards from the statues, keeping the stone from wearing away totally in the eons since this place was built.

Nothing on the lock, though, just keeping it from falling apart.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 8, 2010)

Having failed to budge the door, Anugus changes his mind and decides to search the pond for the key. Before he starts searching he wonders outside to find a tree branch so he doesn't have to actually touch the lichen.

[sblock=OOC]Perception +1 (0 Ranks, +1 WIS)[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 8, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"I'll attempt to decipher the pillar."

[sblock=OOC] knowledge arcana 25 Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 8, 2010)

"I'll try to pick the lock" says Julius, being careful not to touch or receive any of the brown mold as he attempts to pick the lock (taking twenty Disable device +14, I can also climb up the door or anything else that might need climbing and look on the top if picking the lock doesn't work Climb +12, again, being very careful not to touch the brown mold)


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 9, 2010)

Angus finds a tree branch.  He also notes that he has, by walking on the floor, stepped on some lichen at some point, and it isn't on his boots yet.

How are you searching the Pool?  (not the pond, it's an empty hole in the floor; except, of course, for the four-sided fallen pillar in the middle of it)

[sblock=ooc]  You guys are sooooo close![/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 9, 2010)

"Wait!"  Sindri grabs whomever is nearest to him and pulls them over to the fallen pillar.  "Take a look at that."  He points at the story panels on the pillar.


			
				FireintheDust said:
			
		

> The pillar is square-edged, with each of the three visible sides telling a part of the story. The first is a picture of a group of knights leaving on a quest. *The second is of a group of knights standing around a stone in a floor that could be a vault door.* The third is one knight with a large jewel in his hands, apparently cracking with something magically trapped inside almost breaking out; around his feet are several fallen knights, bones stripped clean of flesh. Whatever the fourth side shows, you can't tell as it's on the floor side of the pillar.



"That second panel there; where the knights are standing around that stone.  Does it look familiar?"  He looks back towards the large pillar near the back of the temple.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 10, 2010)

Julius:  You successfully pick the lock!  It's heavy, but in surprisingly good shape; probably the magical preservations all over this place, otherwise it'd be rusted and broken by now.

 The doors snap from deep inside as a mechanism is switched, and the line between them cracks slightly wider than it was.  It seems the doors could be pushed open now.

Sindri:  It doesn't look familiar.  This is a stylized horizontal, flat stone atop a floor, potentially a plug for a hole.  The pillar doors are inside the pillar and vertical.   ((excellent question, about the 2/4 panel's art.  And thanks for re-posting that text so I didn't have to))

Ragnor:  Looking at the pillar:  There is no text on the panels you can see, just the art panels themselves.  It's not an arcana thing, although you can tell that the gemstone one of them is holding is probably a magical prison-stone holding a powerful entity.  Outsiders, for example, are often held in magical gemstones.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 10, 2010)

<<Kain snatches the ladle and uses the water to remove his moss, if possible.>>


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 10, 2010)

kain: done and done.  You are moss-free.  Also, using the water, you get rid of the Mold.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 10, 2010)

"The lock is open, guys" Julius said, cracking the door open just enough to look inside.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 10, 2010)

Beyond the door it is, of course, quite dark without a light source.  You can't see in.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 10, 2010)

"I can handle the light" Julius say, reaching into his pack and getting out a torch, lighting it and waving it around inside to see.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2010)

Hearing the door open with a snap Sindri says, "Oh, guess we don't need it now."  He tilts his head to look at the panel one more time.  His brow furrows.  "Guess it isn't quite the same after all."  He shrugs and leaving the pillar with its panels behind joins Julius near the door.

"I can manage a light, too."  He reaches into his pouch and pulls out a firefly.  Holding it up between his finger and thumb he invokes the magic of his spell.  "Skapa Ijus!"  The firefly begins to glow with its normal greenish bioluminescence but as the light grows brighter and a warmer yellow Sindri flicks the firefly into the air.  The insect spirals up leaving a trail of light then down to land upon the spear Sindri carries.  With a flash the firefly vanishes and the light is transferred to the spear.

"Let's go!"


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 10, 2010)

Sir Angus arrives back with his branch to finds that Julius has managed to get the door open without the key. Discarding the branch he draws his bastard sword, readies his shield and joins the others by the door. "Ready when you are. he says to no-one in particular.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 11, 2010)

Beyond the doorway is a stone staircase, going down.  It's smoothly carved, and of grey stone.  It, unlike upstairs, has not lichen of any sort.  The hallway around it is arched at the ceiling, almost too close to be comfortable in design, but wide and tall enough that you know you'll fit through (with two horses and riders); just that the angle seems... uncomfortable in design.  

The stairs go down a short way, then reach a landing.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Ragnor make arcane gestures before summoning floating torch lights and following the others inside.


[sblock=OOC] Cast dancing lights  [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 12, 2010)

Marching order?  Is anyone going in first?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 12, 2010)

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
I think the marching order we worked out in OOC looks like this:
Assuming we can walk 2 abreast...

Agnus, Kain
Ragnor, Sindri
Reyna, Keepiru
Julius, Jack

If the scholar is coming with us, it should look something like this...

Agnus, Kain
Ragnor, Sindri
Scholar, Keepiru
Reyna, Jack
Julius


I hate having our trap spotters in the rear, so if someone else has a better setup lay it on us!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 13, 2010)

[sblock=ooc] As the DM I don't want to offer biased opinions on how the party arranges itself.  If you put your fighters first and there's a trap, sorry.  if you put your trapfinders first and there's a monster, sorry.  I've already designed the lower level(s?), so what you lot decide for yourselves moving forward will determine some aspects of what you could encounter (even if it's just cosmetic, or more substantial)

Still, now is a good time to talk about this, if you feel there should be changes or you/your character wouldn't be comfortable in this arrangement.

Also:  is everyone clear on what's going on?  I'd like to post the next part asap.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 13, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







SelcSilverhand said:


> OOC:
> [SBLOCK]
> I think the marching order we worked out in OOC looks like this:
> Assuming we can walk 2 abreast...
> ...




I think this marching order was for outdoors. We should probably swap Julius and Kain for dungeons. However, that's up to GandalfMithrandir.[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 13, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Kain worships the War god... he would not willingly be rear guard and would probably wrestle/punch the person who tried to make him do it. [/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 13, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]I'm fine with whatever you guys decide.[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 13, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Julius up front with Sir Angus then, and Kain next so he's near the action (so to speak). Renya will take up the rear as she's pretty perceptive[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Works for me unless Kain really needs to be in front. In which case Angus will go in the second rank.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I'm fine with the order presented.  Sindri isn't too observant so it's good he's in the middle.  Jack has a good perception so near the back where he can help spot things and provide some back-line muscle is just fine.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 15, 2010)

"We just going to stand here all day or what?" demands Sindri.  "This doesn't last forever, you know."  He shakes the glowing spear held in one hand.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 15, 2010)

Kain grunts a non-committal grunt.  "I will go in second rank.  It is a good thing I have long legs to step over the fallen."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 15, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"Indeed let us get this decided and move on."


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 15, 2010)

With that, the party moved in through the doors and down the steps to the first landing.  There they stopped and looked:

At the landing there was a wide archway into a room, with steps going down to reach the floor without railing.  The room beyond was a masterful example of stonework and artisanship.  It was a tomb, its stone walls perfectly smooth, eight of them in a perfect octogram.  

The steps went down another flight to the floor.

The eight walls each had alcoves in them with tall shapes in the recesses, apparently carved pillars with metal plating.  In front of each of the pillars was a stone sarcophagus, tall enough to be tables for men standing at them, sized for someone possibly just over the height of a man to be placed in them.  In the corners of the room, between each of the alcoves, was an urn made of what looked to be stone or porcelain.

The center of the floor has a raised section of stone in it.  The stone is in the shape of an octogon, but its corners are not lined up with the corners of the room.  Instead, they point each to one of the sarcophagai or the pillars beyond them.


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 15, 2010)

Renya sheathes the knife she has been carrying and takes out her bow once more. She touches Jack on the arm, and indicates she will stay at the doorway so she can look over the room while the others investigate further.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 16, 2010)

Jack nods in response to Renya's indication that she will guard the door.  Jack moves with the others down to the landing though he doesn't go any farther.  He stops and sniffs the air noticeably uncomfortable with the crypt below.

Sindri, on the other hand, is clearly fascinated with the scene.  Peering around those ahead of him, he counts the sarcophagai and tries to remember how many knights were on the fallen pillar's panel-story above.  Finally, he gives up on the exercise and again tries to get a good look below but only managing to crowd Ragnor ahead of him.  "Sorry, friend, can you step over just a wee bit so I can see a little better?"  He gazes down then his brows scrunch together into a sort of a scowl.  "Is that it?  I mean, there's no other rooms?"


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 16, 2010)

Sir Angus stands in the doorway and looks into the room. His talents are more towards guarding than searching. So he adjusts his sword and shield then takes a careful look around the room, searching for anything that moves. "Looks clear as far as hostiles are concerned. Are their any traps or magic?"


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 16, 2010)

There are seven Sarcophagi, one for each of the recesses other than the stairs (which take up one wall).  

There are no apparent traps.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 16, 2010)

"I'll check for traps" Julius says, carefully scanning the area for any sign of a trap, disabling it if there is one.

[sblock=ooc]taking 20 on perception +10, disable device +14[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Ragnor keep alert as he waits for Cade to check the room.


[sblock=OOC]  Not the greatest check  14 Roll Lookup. [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 17, 2010)

Sliding past the knot of people at the bottom of the ramp, Keepiru moves closer to the sarcophagi in order to get a better look at them. While mindful of the dangers many people choose to place over their mortal remains he is nonetheless overcome with curiosity to discover what these strangers believed. After the monstrous statues outside it would be interesting to learn what these people worshiped.

OOC: Know. Religion +7


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 17, 2010)

Julius:  what are you scanning for traps?  You have to pick specific things and search them.  Also, taking 20 takes a lot of time, not just one round.  The party would have to stop and wait while you search.

Sarcophagi:  There are flame patterns, and curved two-handed swords on each of the sarcophagi.  Effectively, the religion is so ancient it's not like anything you're familiar with.  However, the general theme is fairly simple.  Zero cyclopean eyes that you can see, however.


Ragnor:  who is Cade?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 17, 2010)

Kain yawns and stretches, then adjusts the weight of his spiked scale armor.  He shifts left-right-left, right-left-right while the experts ply their trade.  He grunts now and again, exhaling loudly through his nose.  "Halfling's toes, this is tedious work," he comments casually to the room.  "Wish I had me some halfling's toes right now..."

Kain licks his lips and makes loud, smacking noises with his mouth.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 17, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Ragnor:  who is Cade?





Ragnor is daydreaming, hence the low perception check.  Obviously, he's waiting on Julius.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 17, 2010)

Angus shuffles after Keepiru as he enters the room. His reflexes are on a hair-trigger. In the stories this is the point that statues come to life or undead rise from their tombs. Angus moves to the middle of the room and resumes his "on-guard" position.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 17, 2010)

"Are you guys willing to wait for me?" asks Julius, "I would like to check carefully, just to be very sure there are no traps." he says.

[sblock=ooc]Julius will be checking the sarcophagi and the stone primarily, if the party members are willing to wait I will take 20, otherwise this is the roll I made: 1d20+10=19[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 17, 2010)

Renya continues to keep a close eye on proceedings from her elevated vantage point, scanning the shadowy upper corners of the room and trying to listen for unusual sounds over the idle chatter of her companions. Her bow hangs loosely in her left hand, while her right is never far from the quiver of arrows at her hip.

[sblock=OOC]
Just in case you want a Perception check 1d20+12=15
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 22, 2010)

Julius:  you see that the Sarcophagi are actually solid stone.  You're not sure how to open them.  
    The Stone in the floor, however, looks like you could turn it, if not lift it; whether it is trapped or not is impossible to discern from here, as beneath the lip of the hex on top is a cylinder that goes intot he floor below this chamber; meaning you can take your chances by turning it to find out.

Renya:  No one has jumped out to attack, no apparent dangers.

Angus:  No cloakers, no darkmantles, no oozes or other lurking dangers.  


[sblock=ooc]Sorry I've been laggy: severe disease followed by the worst back spasms in years.  I'm currently on codene... so now is the time to ask the DM for frivolous things that make no sense     [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 23, 2010)

Sindri is bored.  It usually doesn't take much; just a group of people paying attention to their jobs instead of him will do it.  Much like now.  He frets on the steps leading down to the sarcophogi shifting from one foot to the other while his companions check things out below.  He starts to speak, pauses, but then continues anyway.  "Trying pushing that thing down.  Maybe it moves.  Or rotate it.  Counter-clockwise.  Nobody builds things clockwise these days.  You remember that crypt we stumbled onto just south of Riddleport, Ragnar?  There was an odd little compass-rose built into the floor.  Must've been some pirate-captains crypt, I always said.  His loot was hidden below the crypt and you said 'Press 'em _clockwise_' but I said 'No, better do it _counter_-clockwise.'  I was right then and I'm right now.  I'd bet my best gem-studded codpiece on it."


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 23, 2010)

The floor stone sits there, not moving on its own.  It does this a lot, as do the sarcophagi, the stones in the recesses, the steps, and anything else that could possibly be of interest to adventurers.  

There is a long moment of silence, before the Scholar's voice can be heard through the amulet:  Well?  What happened, a silence spell?  Did you get eaten?!  Damn!  No survivors... well, maybe that mute girl...  Blast, now what?  I'll probably die of starvation out here, if the wolves don't get me first. (sob)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 23, 2010)

Approaching the stone in the center, Keepiru looks it over for a good place to grab hold of it. "Counter clockwise you say eh? Well lets see if I can win a new codpiece." Straining himself, he tries to rotate the stone. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Keepiru has no strength bonuses. If he fails to move it, he'll call to Kain and Agnus to see if they will help him rotate it. And if it doesn't move CCW, he'll try to spin it the other direction =P
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 23, 2010)

Sindri snickers but when Keepiru goes down to the floor stone he follows to lend a hand in turning it.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 24, 2010)

Okay, the two of you are moving the stone.  What is everyone else doing while they do this?


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 24, 2010)

Renya continues to keep a close watch on proceedings from her elevated vantage point.
[sblock=OOC]Apologies for the delay and short post. Only got today to catch up with threads then am out again til Monday. I guess Renya isn't in the heart of the action ATM anyway so will maintain a watching brief.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 24, 2010)

As his two companions start playing around with the stone. Angus becomes even more vigilant. His personally theory is that the Sarcophagi lids are going to fly off and undead start to climb out. Of course this could just be Angus being paranoid, so he does not mention anything about this to the others. He just shouts back up to the scholar "Its OK. We're still checking things out down here."


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 26, 2010)

Kain walks over to the others and assists with moving the stone.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 26, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"Keep a look out lads and lass, anything could happen.  Though I'm particually concerned about the sarcophagi."


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 28, 2010)

The stone in the center of the floor is turned, then stops its movement suddenly.  Those watching note that it stops with the corners aligned to the corners of the room.  As soon as it does, the stone starts pushing up!  Some kind of mechanism pushed the stone up on a round stone pillar, until the middle of the room is filled by it, leaving only a five-foot bredth between the stone and the sarcophagi.  

There is a design on the cylinder, an illustration of an archway with some kind of spiky symbol in the center.  In the middle of the spiky object is a key hole.

At this moment the stones in the back of the recesses shudder.  Stepping out of them as if they were ghosts are armored figures wielding massive two-handed scimitars as easily as if they were twigs.  Each of them is a skeleton, though their still-present eyes are filled with intensity you wouldn't expect from mindless undead.  They have golden crowns on their heads, and around their necks are amulets.


If the room was a wheel, they would be on the outside ring.  The sarcophagi block any back-and-forth movement from them to the middle area (where the three who were moving the stone were standing).  




Sindri/Keepiru/anyone who looked at the pillar in the pool upstairs:  please roll Int check.

Anyone at the bottom of the steps, near the skeletons (ie: not Renya):  roll a perception check.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 28, 2010)

Sindri's hands lose purchase as the stone suddenly stops its turning and he stumbles.  He scuttles back from the rising stone with a loud cackle.  "Ha, ha!  It worked!  I told..."  He breaks off abruptly as he notices the heavily armed skeletal figures.  "Crone take me for a cuddle-toy!"

Jack, standing at the bottom of the stair while others examine the new room, tenses as he hears Sindri curse.

[sblock=OOC]INT check for Sindri 1d20=14
Perception for Jack 1d20+9=23[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 28, 2010)

Grinning triumphantly at the stone as it moves upward, Keepiru at first does not recognize the danger. As the entities flow out of the stone around the perimeter he cries out in surprise. He puts his back to the stone in the center of the room out of reflex but soon realizes it is no protection against these beings.

OOC: Int check (1d20+1=11)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 2, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild aka Blind Bat*

[sblock=OOC] Perception Check 12Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 2, 2010)

[sblock=Perception]1d20+6=17[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 3, 2010)

Kain's Perception: [sblock]1d20+11=22[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 5, 2010)

Angus is feeling pleased that his theory was justified. At the same time he is annoyed that he can't get at the skeletons. Therefore, he starts to work his way back to the stairs so he can send the skeletons back to their hell.

[sblock=OOC]I believe that Angus followed Keepiru into the room. So I assume he is in the centre.[/sblock][sblock=Rolls][/sblock][sblock=STATS]HP 69/Current HP 69
AC 23, touch 13, flat-footed 20
Fort +8 / Ref +5 / Will +3
CMB 11, CMD 24
Sword, Bastard +13/+8 Melee (1d10+8, 19-20/x2)
Speed 20 ft. *
Haste
Attack +1 = 14
AC: +1 = 24
Move 50'
[/sblock]*


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 6, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> Angus is feeling pleased that his theory was justified. At the same time he is annoyed that he can't get at the skeletons. Therefore, he starts to work his way back to the stairs so he can send the skeletons back to their hell.




You could still get at them: the sarcophagi have gaps between them, enough space for two people to walk through.


[sblock=perception]  You note that the Skeletal warriors are all wearing pieces of an object around their necks, that fit together to make something important.[/sblock]

The Skeletons stop in front where they are, and one of them, taller thant he rest, speaks to you in a strange language none of you understand.  It moves its sword back and forth.  It's voice is gutteral, and the worlds strange, with many clicks and slurs made more strange by the undead fleshy tongue and lack of cheeks.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 7, 2010)

"Don't the undead usually just attack mindlessly?" Keepiru asks aloud, belatedly realizing he is supposed to be the expert here. _Maybe they are the dead paladins... I didn't think a paladin would come back to life... unless it was an important duty._ he muses to himself. Raising his hands in a peaceful gesture he tries to speak to the dead men. "We don't mean to disturb your slumber, we're explorers, we're looking for something that was buried here." he says, hoping they can understand him better than he can them.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 8, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Ragnor watches the behavior of the strange undead.  If they become agressive he will hit the nearest with Scorching Ray.


[sblock=OOC] Ranged Touch Attack for ac 23.  for a pitiful 11 dmg
Roll Lookup.

Leaving 6 1st and 3 2nd level spells for the day.




[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 8, 2010)

The "leader" cocks an eyebrow, then frowns.  He speaks again in the strange tongue of clicks and gutteral cough-like consonants, and points at your party with his sword.  

The other skeletons move their swords in unison, hilts to their hips, blades ready to swing.  Their armor and bones clink and rattle in unison as well.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 8, 2010)

Sindri stares blankly at the skeletons much like a deer caught in the light of a bullseye lantern.  He can't understand the skeleton leader nor does he have the spell capability to mystically comprehend the things words.  Moving as little as possible he hisses to Keepiru, "Umm, what now?"

Jack is crouched near the bottom of the stairs ready to pounce if the skeletons should prove hostile.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 8, 2010)

[sblock=ooc] Y'know, I wouldn't mind if someone attempted something other than verbal communication... but this might not be working.


Everyone want to skip potentially strange interactions and just roll initiative?  Just to get the story going, right?[/sblock]


The Skeletons get tired of the lack of language; they seem to be interested in guarding this place, and none too happy that you lot are there.  They ready to attack!

ROLL INITIATIVE!


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 8, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Initiative: 1d20+3=12[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 8, 2010)

OOC: Keepiru Init (1d20+4=7)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 8, 2010)

Initiative: 1d20+4=23


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 8, 2010)

Initiative for Renya

1d20+4=5

[sblock=OOC]
Apologies (from me anyway) to FitD - we don't seem to be gelling as a group for some reason. We've got a really diverse range of abilities between us, and I was really looking forward to playing a game where 'stuff' wasn't nearly as important as the characters themselves. However, we seemed to take an age to sort out the door upstairs (which sucked the momentum out of the game), and now this encounter has gone pear-shaped because we've just been going through the motions up to a point. 

I'm not advocating people sacrifice characterisation or anything, but perhaps someone taking a more active role as 'party leader' wouldn't be the worst idea? A bit more forceful decision making - people can feel free to disagree and RP it out, but when we're all just doing our own thing or not really concentrating on what's happening then this is the sort of thing that can happen. I just can't believe for want of something as potentially simple as a Comprehend Languages (which maybe nobody has, I don't know what's on people's spell lists) or a bit of creative skill use we've turned what might have been an interesting encounter into a situation where it's steel solving the problem for us. I'd hang my head in shame if I let this  turn into a combat as meekly as this in a face to face game...

Sorry if that sounds like a rant, and I do have to shoulder my share of the blame for it. Maybe I've painted myself into a corner too much with my character choice, but if we get out of this and the game is continuing, I'm aiming to try and raise my game.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 9, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Grufflehead: you are exactly right. I can handle Julius as the leader if everyone else is OK with that, otherwise I'm fine with someone else as the leader.[/sblock]

Julius puts his hands up as a sign of not wanting to fight, stepping ahead of the group a little, and whispering into the amulet uhh... do you happen to know of how to communicate with these things? or at least know what they are?"

[sblock=OOC]I'm putting my head on a block here, but does anyone have a communication spell? either tongues or comprehend languages?could be useful in determining what they are trying to say.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 9, 2010)

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
I agree with Grufflehead, I'd rather see a creative solution than a brawl. I'm going to try to play off the other characters in my posts and see if we can get more collaboration going.

Couple ideas:
Linguistics - Can we use it to get the gist of what is being said? I've got a +5, and can aid if anyone else has higher.
Scholar - Julius has this covered this already, hopefully the expert can help us out in the language department.
Invisibility - I've got Hide from Undead prepped, if all else fails I can make us all invisible and we can head down the tunnel.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 9, 2010)

Kain growls, "Ah! It *had* to be Undead.  Foul things... there is no pleasure *or* glory in killing that which is already dead."

Kain draws his Battle Axe and prepares to face off...

[sblock=Initiative: 12]Forgot about this...
*War Sight (Su): *Whenever you roll for initiative, you can roll  twice and take either result.
1d20+3=12,  1d20+3=8
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]As I am playing social characters in virutally all of my other PbPs, I took the decision to make a Brawler - I'm a half-orc Oracle of War - so I really don't have much in the way of communication skills.... though I am a great Cook.

To make things like this go smoother, I propose that we let the DM roll the Intiatives from now on.  We could supply him with our bonuses and he could just do them en masse.  Just a thought.

Over the Table talk: Also, you want a creative solution?  Flip the switch again and see if the Undead go home. [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 9, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Iniative 15 Roll Lookup


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 10, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]I hear ya, Grufflehead.  Granted, I didn't exactly go through everyone's sheets to know what they could and couldn't do when I designed the adventure.  It's not that long, frankly, but it's taking a bloodly lifetime.  Partly my fault for getting behind in my posting.  

but yeah, we're really not gelling as a group; which is weird, as everyone posts a lot.  And we're basically the ENworld Pathfinder crowd.  Maybe it's the double-bladed sword of being into pbp RPGs, and the edition that was made to "row row fight the powa" of the edition wars: we're all lonely loners walking a lonely road, who no one understands.  

Fie to that!  We have, I promise, one more encounter area (not necessarily one encounter or puzzle, but another area) and then I can call this adventure completed.  Stick with me until then and we, my fine friends, will have bloody well ended a pbp game without it just dying off!  

[/sblock]


The skeletal warriors are fast... fast enough that they're speedier than anyone in the party!  As one they move forward through the Sarcophagi, as eeasily as if they were ghosts, and cut with their blades, slashing at the party!  Then, after their attacks, they step back, the stone coffins once more between them and the party.

Julius and Angus avoid the cuts at them, Julius leaping out of the way while Angus deflects them with his armor.

Keepiru is not su lucky, taking a glancing blow to the head and shoulder that leaves blood trickling down his head and shoulder ((9 Damage))

Kain likewise is struck, but harder; an expert swing that ducks around his shield and into his gut ((16 damage))

Jack and Sindri are also hit, with devastating effect: two of the blows target the Eidolon, the first setting up the second for a devastating critical ((16 + 28 damage = 44 damage!)).   Sindri, shocked by the attack on his friend, fails to watch his own skin and is likewise struck ((12 damage))

The Skeletal warriors, now back on the other side of the Sarcophagi, guard their flanks carefully from attackers.  The realization comes to you that this area is designed somewhat to their advantage in melee.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 10, 2010)

[sblock=Selc]  Good suggestions, I just wanted to move this along.

The scholar would have told you that his linguistics is with written languages, not spoken.  Good call, tho.  He's the only one you have access to who knows anything about this language, and his knowledge is sketchy at best; second hand reports, that sort of thing.

Invisibility to Undead might work, but you'd have to cast it to find out.  Also, I don't know if it counts once they've started attacking.[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 10, 2010)

[sblock=FitD]
I've been looking for rules on called shots but can't find any. What sort of penalty might apply if I tried to target the amulet round one of the skeleton's necks if it's even feasible?[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 12, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> [sblock=FitD]
> I've been looking for rules on called shots but can't find any. What sort of penalty might apply if I tried to target the amulet round one of the skeleton's necks if it's even feasible?[/sblock]




[sblock=Called shots]Hmm, good question.

1)  A called shot should be like taking 10 or 20, which technically doesn't work in combat: you're making those 10-20 attempts one per rounds, ergo: it's combat.

2) Or it could be like Accurate Attack (which I know is in Mutants & Masterminds, but I'm not sure about PF), where you take a penalty to damage to get a bonus to hit.

3)  Or it could be a trick shot, a version of CMB using Dex, where you do no damage but inflict a condition of some sort.

What is it you want to do with the called shot?[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 12, 2010)

[sblock=FitD]From your description, all the skeletons have amulets - I was wondering if they somehow drew power from them, and removing an amulet might weaken or even de-animate it. As I can't run down and try a Grapple (which would be the other way of doing it) then it's either a ranged Sunder or some other manoeuvre. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 14, 2010)

Sindri will cast Bull's Strength on Angus.

Jack, mumbling, "Amulets...keys..." leaps with purpose to engage one of the skeletons.

[sblock=OOC]Claws 1d20+13=29, 1d20+13=31
Damage 1d8+8=15, 1d8+8=9[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 15, 2010)

[sblock=amulets]  Actually, from the top of the stairs you can't see much (did that include you in the perception check?).  If you could, you'd see they're rather irregular for magical amulets of power.  

You could try a trick shot to snag one off a skeleton's neck, but you'd do no damage to the skeletal warrior.  [/sblock]

Jack slashes with his claws, damaging the skeleton quite well.  dried flesh and ancient mail alike are sent flying as he cuts at the foe; yet the undead are difficult to slay... this one is no exception!


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 15, 2010)

Angus is shocked at the speed of the skeletons. He quickly decides that finesse will not work with these gays, so walks up and takes a couple of mighty swings at the nearest skeleton. 

[sblock=Rolls]Initiative (1d20+3=22)
Primary Attack, damage. Secondary attack, damage (1d20+15=22, 1d10+10=12, 1d20+10=17, 1d20+10=14)[/sblock][sblock=STATS]HP 69/Current HP 69
AC 23, touch 13, flat-footed 20
Fort +8 / Ref +5 / Will +3
CMB 11, CMD 24
Sword, Bastard +13/+8 Melee (1d10+8, 19-20/x2)
Speed 20 ft.

{b]Bull Streength[/b] 
STR: 24
Sword, Bastard +15/+10 Melee (1d10+10, 19-20/x2)[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 15, 2010)

Angus slashes at them, likewise doing horrific damage tot he skelton nearest himself.  However, these seem to be rather hefty foes, beyond the strength of normal skeletons.  The strikes are parried almost before they connect, slamming into the undead's armor and sending clouds of dust up around each strike.


[sblock=everyone]  So we're going to do this combat faster:  Monsters go, then you folks in whatever order you post.  

Moved so far this round:
Monsters
Jack
Sindri
Angus
[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 15, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> [sblock=amulets]  Actually, from the top of the stairs you can't see much (did that include you in the perception check?)[/sblock]




OK, as they have come out to play since then, can Renya try a Perception check to notice the amulets?

Perception:1d20+12=26

If that's good enough, she'll try to knock one of them off. Your call how it works so I'll just roll the dice and quibble 

Amulet Sundering: 1d20+13=21

Other way round would have been better!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 15, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Ragnor mumbles an incantation and his hands crackle with energy.  He moves to engage a skeleton.


[sblock=OOC] Shocking grasp to skeleton touch  attack 10, 13 if metal armor or weapon.  Roll Lookup
If he connects 18 damage.

4 1st and 3 2nd level spells remain

[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 16, 2010)

"AUUGGHH!" Crying out in pain from the bloody sword cut, Keepiru presses himself flat against the stone pillar. He stares in sick fascination as the dead body moves in to finish him off. He stares deep into the empty sockets, seeing his own fate there. With one bloody hand, he reaches up to grab his holy symbol. "By Desna's Light be purged!" A burst of radiance explodes outward, washing over the chamber. He stumbles sideways, momentarily drained, and attempts to make it over to Sindri's side.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Channel energy to harm undead (does not heal the living)
DC17 will for half damage. Channel Energy (3d6=11)

Channel and then move towards Sindri, probably drawing an AoO.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 17, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Just quickly: I liked the previous post's use of the word "AUUGGHH!"  Oft forgotten by we who live our day-to-day lives in a world without horrific creatures from a black abyss hacking into us with strange weapons.  Overlooked, perhaps, or taken for granted.[/sblock]

Renya:  You ping the Amulet with an arrow, the shaft bending and flipping away (wut wut wut clatter) to the floor.  The Amulet seems more able to withstand harm than your arrow.  In fact, you're not sure it's an Amulet, but more like a shard of an object.

Keepiru:  Your Channel Energy pours out of you in a wave, and while it doesn't heal your companions (wasn't supposed to), it does affect the skeletons.  The ones struck by Angus and Jack take it the hardest, but the others are affected by it as well.  They each shudder, and snarl, and prepare themselves for another assault!

The Skeleton Ragnor was attacking moves easily out of the way of his touch, though to get in range he had to move between two of the Sarcophagi: meaning he is immediately within their reach!

OOC:  is that everyone?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 18, 2010)

Kain snarls derisively at his war wound and lashes at his skeleton with his axe and shield.

Battle Axe: 1d20+5=15,  1d8+3=6 - 4 slash damage (halved for skeleton)
Spiked Shield: 1d20+5=22,  1d6+3=7 - 5 pierce damage (halved for skeleton)

Double Slice gives full damage for off-hand weapon.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 19, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]My previous post got eaten by sketchy internet I think.[/sblock]

Julius swings with his dagger at the chain connecting the amulet to the skeleton.

[sblock=mechanics]1d20+4=12
1d4+3=5[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 19, 2010)

Julius swings and misses with his dagger thrust, the quickened-dead fast enough that they avoid his cut.  Not that it was his best slash, of course, but still.

Kain does better with his spiked shield, battering and scraping the armor of his skeleton, but fails to do anything final: the battle dance still goes on!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 19, 2010)

Might as well get it over with I'm getting tired of invisible castle's curse.  I hardly ever hit with any character.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 20, 2010)

The skeleton warriors hardest hit by the last round's assault, the ones fighting Angus, Kain and Jack, are the first to swing a their foes.  Each of them, nearer to death than the others (well, destruction) lunges with all their might at the three adventurers.  

[sblock=Angus, Kain, Jack]

Angus:  11 damage

Kain: miss!

Jack:  10 damage[/sblock]

The other four see Keepiru as their major target, and Julius, and swipe at them with their massive swords.  

[sblock=Keepiru, Julius]

Keepiru:  15 and 9 = 24 damage (sorry dude; at least they didn't power attack)

Julius:  9 and 9 = 18 damage [/sblock]

The Skeletons are fast, and move up to their targets to hit and then move back against the wall, leaving a gap between themselves and the reach of their opponents.  ((ie: you have to move up to them to attack))  
   Those of you who understand combat tactics as the science they are, can tell that this mobility is a dangerous yet effective tactic.  These guardians are fierce, and maybe be tougher than you had expected!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 21, 2010)

OOC: For the next round:

Keepiru continues to attempt to back away from the deadly blades. The sharp points are tearing through his armor as if it were mere cloth. Seeing several of his allies taking hits, the young man grasps his holy symbol once again and whispers a desperate prayer to Desna for aid. He raises his voice and says, "Keep them at bay until I can call on Desna once more!"


OOC: Channel Energy to Heal (3d6=12) to everyone within 30'. I will continue to attempt to back away to the nearest ally.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 21, 2010)

Also for the next round:

Julius crumples with the hit, straightening with Keepiru's Energy.

he takes a step away from the skeletons, "They're feinting, I think" he says, noting on their withdrawl. He will then attempt to focus on any weak points.

OOC: looking for a death attack to come in a bit, being undead it probably won't work, but If I get to cut open the spinal cord or something like that...


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 21, 2010)

Just so you lot know, this isn't a next round thing: Next round is right now.

So Keepiru has healed everyone of that amount of damage.  

Julius: how far down in damage did you go?  All the way to -10?  I don't mind death attacks on Undead, personally, but it isn't RAW.  However, since you'll be spending 3 combat rounds (including this one) setting up for it... it's already a pain so to speak.

Next:  anyone who wants to act can do it.  Like we decided back with the wolves?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				fireinthedust;5253738
Julius: how far down in damage did you go?  All the way to -10?  I don't mind death attacks on Undead said:
			
		

> Definitely not below 0, I was dropped to 21 by the attack and then got boosted back up to 33 by the channel.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=Ministats]
> HP: 33/39
> ...


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 21, 2010)

Angus's adrenalin is already flowing as he gets into a real fight. One of the skeletons moves into the attack and, although Angus tried to impose his shield, his attacker is too fast and manages to make a nasty gash on his shield arm. In fact the skeleton is very fast and by the time Angus has forged his counter, his opponent has skipped back out of range. Slowly moving forward, Angus launches his counter-attack, however he feels that his attacks are not as effective as they could be.

[sblock=Rolls]Primary Attack, damage. Secondary attack, damage (1d20+15=18, 1d10+10=15, 1d20+10=14, 1d10+10=18)[/sblock][sblock=STATS]HP 69/Current HP 69
AC 23, touch 13, flat-footed 20
Fort +8 / Ref +5 / Will +3
CMB 11, CMD 24
Sword, Bastard +13/+8 Melee (1d10+8, 19-20/x2)
Speed 20 ft.

{b]Bull Strength[/b]
STR: 24
Sword, Bastard +15/+10 Melee (1d10+10, 19-20/x2)[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 22, 2010)

Kain grits his teeth after feeling the warmth of the Healing Circle.  "Blessings to you, Healer!  Now, face the wrath of Gorum!"

Drop shield and axe, draw Greatsword.  If permitted, step and attack the Skeleton I wounded.  If not, ready action to swing at first Skeleton that steps into range.

Attack: 1d20+7=10,  2d6+4=13 damage


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 22, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Ragnor Misses again ERRR!



[sblock=OOC]  Roll Lookup  I hate IC.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 22, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]So I think we need Ranya and Sindri/Jack for this round to be done?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 22, 2010)

Black blood like tar mats Jack's thick fur; it is clear that he has been sorely wounded by the skeleton warriors.  Despite that he continues to battle, though he seems to move more surely after the blessing of Keepiru's prayer.

Sindri stands and looks wildly about trying to figure out what to do.  Finally, he straightens his shoulders and dashes forward.  As he places his hand upon the eidolon's back he exclaims in a loud voice, "Mag Ormtand!"

Jack, feeling a surge of magic, dashes forward and slashes a claw at the skeleton he had attacked previously.

[sblock=OOC]
Sindri:
Move action - step up behind Jack
Standard action - cast Magic Fang

Jack:
Move action - advance on skeleton
Standard action - claw attack w/ magic fang & power attack + damage
1d20+12=18, 1d8+13=20
Hit AC 18 for 20 damage[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the delay. Been sick for a few days[/sblock]

Seeing the young priest being targetted by more than one of the skeletal defenders, Renya attempted to even up the odds a bit by targetting one of them with a barrage of arrows

[sblock=Actions]
Full attack - Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim

OOC - I'm not sure if Renya is within 30' to take advantage of her Point Blank Shot. If yes, then add 1 to all the to hits and damage rolls

Attack #1 - 1d20+9=21
Attack #2 - 1d20+9=20
Attack #3 - 1d20+4=22

OOC - well, it's a beautiful grouping, but is it good enough...?

Damage #1 - 1d8+9=16
Damage #2 - 1d8+9=14
Damage #3 - 1d8+9=10[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 22, 2010)

Jack:  Unfortunately, the reduced accuracy in his claw attacks means the Eidolon misses his target, the mighty blow hitting parry and air.  


Renya fires her barrage of arrows at point blank range, all three of them striking and laying into the skeletal warrior.  The damage would have felled a normal man, but this foe still stands.  Could the piercing points of the arrows simply not hit any major organs?  Or, well, structural joints?  The thought occurs to the archer: is the party going about this fight with the right weapons?!

This skeleton does break off from the cleric, however... stepping back for the others to get the priest while it moves towards Renya!!!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 22, 2010)

Julius will take round 2/3 of observation


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 23, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Withdrawing from campaign.  Totally unsuited to the character.  As much my fault as anyones.  All my spells depend on touch attack.  However the opponents you which are using are designed to be tough for warriors.  Hence I don't have a chance, especially with invisible castle.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 23, 2010)

Rangerjohn: A touch attack ignores a bunch of stuff, but these are skeletons... I think some of their AC is natural, but not all of it.  And you still keep your spell if you don't make contact...


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 23, 2010)

@Rangerjohn: you want to respell the character?  I made up the adventure before I advertised the campaign, and I admit I just made up a bunch of foes for the group to encounter (I didn't say fight or not).  I didn't tailor them to warriors, however.  And if you recall, not all the foes have been monsters in combat (ie: the mold).  I assume a level of resourcefulness, and I'm open to options other than one character's design.  What else can Ragnor do during this fight?
     Basically, I don't mind either way, it's up to you, but it'd be a shame to cut it so close now.  

If you do withdraw, I want you to be sure that's what you want.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes, I remember the mold, the encounter I made WORSE.  I have contributed nothing to this campaign.  I could play support, but the summoner already has that covered.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 24, 2010)

Come and join Renya on the stairs. Together we can clog the bad guys' weapons with our bodies.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 24, 2010)

They appear to be able to move better here than we can.  They are able to move and attack and withdraw all in one round.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 24, 2010)

So they have "Spring Attack".  Big deal.  If you really can't see yourself as a spellslinger just because one undead encounter throws you for a loop, then by all means.  But there is lots you can do with creativity, even without creativity - just "Aid Another" some folks and help them quash these things so we can move on and get back to being awesome.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 24, 2010)

That response was to blocking the stairway.  I don't think it can be done, especially without getting in the warriors way.  My problem is not with the skeletons but my build and invisible castle.  I don't think I've rolled above 5 for the entire game.  I would completely have to revamp my character, apparently dragon disciples do not work.  At least without magic items.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 25, 2010)

@rangerjohn:  Okay, if you want, but keep in mind that when a character drops out I use that character to illustrate just how dangerous/horrific the monsters are.  Also, keep in mind that I'm offering to let you re-choose spells (which, as a sorcerer, are just as powerful as if you were a blaster wizard).  
    Are you sure?

also: are you sure there are no magic items, or just none that the party bothered to find?  (he said, then hid behind the GM screen.  there was a high-pitched, feminine titter worthy of Frank Gorshin, accompanied by the sound of notes being re-looked at.  Without raising his head, he continued, voice laden with gleeful near-chuckles.)

@everyone else:  is that everyone?  Shall we start the next round?  

IC:

the skeletons continue their assault, caring nothing for their own destruction.

the two on Jack slash and cut, one missing, the other succeeding wildly with an overhead chop to his shoulder ((14 damage))

the one on Angus misses, yet the tip of its blade scrapes a thin line across the fighter's belly-plate.  the apparent Leader, he gives Angus a nod as a worthy opponent.

Keepiru is not so lucky, as a clumsy-yet-hard chop breaks through his armor and into his side.  ((19 damage))

One of them takes a careful swing at Julius, cutting deep on his arm and across his chest.  ((10 damage))   It seems aware that he is a dangerous foe, and perhaps in life this skeleton shared a penchant for dealing death...

Lastly, the skeletal champion whose attention was gained by Renya lunges savgely at her, attempting to hack through whatever is in its way between her and its deadly blades razor edge.  ((does 18 hit?  if so, 10 damage))

All the skeletons move back, except the one facing Renya.  Something in its eye seems to want to harm the ranger; perhaps it hated archers in life, or perhaps it is tired of endless ages locked in an vault.  Regradless, it remains locked in combat.  The others seem content to await the next round, perhaps hoping to charge and cut down their foes once and for all.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 27, 2010)

Bueller?  Bueller?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 27, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Dropping the charge on his hand, Ragnor goes back to scorching ray, which goes vering off into left field.


[sblock=OOC]  I will see him die naturally, but it will happen with these rolls.

Hit touch ac 10  rolled a 5  par for the course.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2625397/

4 1st 2 2nd level spells remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 27, 2010)

Julius, his concentration broken, takes two swings at the skeleton. Hitting with his first swing and missing with the second.

[sblock=Mechanics]
1d20+4=22, 1d20+4=8
1d4+3=5, 1d4+1=3[/sblock]


[sblock=ministats]HP: 23/39
AC: 16/17 with dodge, Flat Footed: 13, Touch: 14
Fort: +2/ Ref: +9/ Will +1
Speed: 30'
CMB: +6
CMD: 20
BAB: +3
Composite Shotbow: +8 (1d6+3)
2 Daggers: +4/+4 (1d4+3/1d4+1)
Dagger (Thrown): +8 (1d4+3)
Longsword: +2 (1d8+3)

Perception +10[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 27, 2010)

Hoping to put down some of the undead warriors who are scoring deadly hits, Keepiru draws upon Desna's power once more. He channels her divine grace and sends out another wave of energy to destroy the creatures.

OOC: 
[SBLOCK]
Will for half DC17 to every undead within 30' Channel Energy to Harm Undead (3d6=12)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2010)

Sindri sees how bad off Jack is and is beginning to get a little frantic.  He fumbles with his spell component pouch until he gets a pinch of iron dust between his fingers.  Ritually scattering it about himself he invokes words and phrases of power.  "Forstora Kropp!"

"RAAAWR!" Jack roars a challenge, dashes forward and slashes at the skeleton he has been attacking.

[sblock=OOC]
Sindri: cast _enlarge person_; one round casting time.  Target: self.
Concentration check (if necessary): 1d20+10=11 So if Sindri is struck and forced to make a check he fails it and the spell fizzles 

Jack:
Move action: close on the skeleton (again)
Standard: claw attack w/magic fang 1d20+14=28, 1d8+9=12 AC 28; 12 damage.

Re: skeletons moving and attacking.  Jack has closed to attack for three rounds now.  I wonder how the skeletons are able to continue to move-attack-move each round.  Spring attack doesn't work if you start with the opponent adjacent.  If the skeletons are shifting targets in order to spring attack then they would still provoke attacks from the person they are moving away from.  (I believe this is what rangerjohn was alluding to when he mentioned the skeletons exceptional mobility.)[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 28, 2010)

Angus ignores it when his opponent nods his complement. He leaves that sort of "worthy opponent" BS to paladins. As far as he is concerned a fight is a fight and his aim is to finish it as quickly and cleanly as possible, while trying to minimise his own injuries. These thoughts  flash through his head while his reflexes are constructing series of attacks, which he hopes will finally destroy the skeleton.

[sblock=Rolls]Primary Attack, Damage. Secondary Attack, Damage (1d20+15=17, 1d10+10=11, 1d20+10=30, 1d20+10=21)
Second Attack Crit Confirm, Additional Damage (1d20+10=22, 1d20+10=16)[/sblock][sblock=STATS]HP 69/Current HP 58
AC 23, touch 13, flat-footed 20
Fort +8 / Ref +5 / Will +3
CMB 11, CMD 24
Sword, Bastard +13/+8 Melee (1d10+8, 19-20/x2)
Speed 20 ft.

*Bull Strength*
STR: 24
Sword, Bastard +15/+10 Melee (1d10+10, 19-20/x2)[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 28, 2010)

@super fast skeletons:  I think I may have mis-calculated their move-by attack.  In my mind I had them moving in and attacking, then moving out with remaining speed left; failing that, moving in and attacking, then taking a witchdraw action to get out of melee without triggering AoOs.  That said, maybe move-by attack doesn't make them immune to AoOs!
   I may owe the group an AoO each, now that you mention it.  I didn't pick up on the comment; but they're designed to go in, make an attack, then run back and make you guys move to them.

If you've been moving the attack, the firs thing the skeletons would do is attack and then withdraw-action to move back.  The people who've been waiting for them to close would have gotten an AoO each time this happened.  Jack, who's been closing in on them each round, would be on the other side of the sarcophagi by this point, and may have gotten AoOs on other skeletons moving around there.  I think I over-estimated how far a skeletal champion can move in a withdraw action!

Can everyone roll an AoO vs. a Skeleton for me?  Just to catch up.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 28, 2010)

[sblock=AoO 1d20+7=11
Damage: 1d4+3=6[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Ah, that makes sense.  And after re-reading I discovered I did a full attack action with Jack on the first round that wouldn't have been possible with his movement.  So I'll forego the AoO and leave it to you to adjust the damage if you choose to do so.  Thanks for the clarification.[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 28, 2010)

Kain takes a wild swing at the skeletal warrior as it dances away from him.

Attack (Battle Axe), Damage: 1d20+7=13, 1d8+3=8; adjusted to 2+3=5


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 29, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

As the skeleton backs away Ragnor catches it off guard with a significant attack.

[sblock] Natural 20 to hit ac 29  for 23 dmg.  Roll Lookup  But fails on the confirmation with a 10, oh the extra plus 3 is from the spell vs metal users. Roll Lookup.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I think I should only get my second attack as part of a full round attack. If so, can I use my second (crit) attack as my AoO. If not, I'll roll again.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 31, 2010)

@Jack:  you reduce what remains of the skeleton you'd been fighting, to dust and bones.  

@Ragnor:  You hit!  In fact, thanks to your massive damage, the entire party is treated to the sight of an [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pawB0MxUJ8g]EXPLODING SKELETON![/ame] ... wait, that's not enough... [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er3-wbk25mQ]This is more like it[/ame].  
    The room smells of charred bone, fried dust, and sweaty  spellcaster... with a faint essence of dragon-stench thrown in there for kicks.


The other skeletons shake their boney fists while awaiting whatever the rest of the party will do to them.


----------



## grufflehead (Aug 1, 2010)

Panic grips the young woman as not only do her arrows appear to bounce harmlessly from the skeletal warrior, but it strides towards her and slashes a deep gash in her arm. Sweat beads on her forehead and a short, strangled gasp escapes from her mouth. Stepping away from the next swing, she draws and fires again, hoping that at such short range she might punch a hole in the armour and stop her foe from ending her life.

[sblock=Actions]
More of the same, not a lot of options left...

Full attack, rapid shot, deadly aim

Attack #1 - 1d20+9=29

Confirmation roll - 1d20+9=25

Damage #1 - 11+2d8+20=40

OOC - a x3 crit multiplier, I kept the original damage roll of 1 and added the extras

Attack #2 - 1d20+9=15

Damage #2 - 1d8+10=18

Attack #3 - 1d20+4=24

Confirmation roll - 1d20+4=15 - normal hit only

Damage #3 - 1d8+10=12
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I don't think skeletons are immune to precision damage or critical hits anymore...

On another note, where are we in the round?  Have we all gone and are we ready for a new round?  It's a bit unclear to me where things are now.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 1, 2010)

Nothing is immune in Pathfinder to precision damage/criti
cals.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 1, 2010)

in that case, 23 damage to it!  Honestly, you didn't kill it, but it's not doing well right now.  it's coughing corpse-dust from its mouth, and is looking for payback with possibly its last action ever...!


----------



## grufflehead (Aug 1, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> Nothing is immune in Pathfinder to precision damage/criticals.




Incorrect. 

However, having read up the skeleton entry in the online SRD, it appears that these guys may be subject to crits by PF RAW - I'll leave it to FitD to adjudicate - so thanks to GE and RJ for shaking me out of my 3.5 mindset (for interest RJ, oozes and elementals are still immune to crits; there may be others but they were the obvious ones to check).

I've edited my post to reflect confirmation rolls.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 2, 2010)

[sblock=grufflehead] how did you get 40 damage with an arrow?  Not knocking it, just asking the specific build parts.  I get the x3 crit modifier (thus the 2d8, I'm guessing?), but could you take it apart for me and run me through it step by step?[/sblock] 
I'll try to get the post done today.  working on a holiday, again!


----------



## grufflehead (Aug 2, 2010)

[SBLOCK=FitD]
My understanding - and everybody I've ever played the game with has done this - is that when multiplying up for a crit, all fixed numeric bonuses (eg magic weapons, STR, power attack, weapon specialisation etc) are multiplied, while all variable adds (eg bane weapons, elemental damage, sneak attack etc) are not.

So with a x3 crit on an arrow, Renya gets d8 x3, but also gets to multiply damage from - in this case - STR (+3), weapon spec (+2), point blank shot (+1), and the extra damage from deadly aim (+4) - that's +10 x3 = +30, plus the 3 D8s.

Searching the PFSRD for 'critical' (which directs to the D20 SRD) gives the following:
Combat Statistics :: d20srd.org
Actions In Combat :: d20srd.org
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 4, 2010)

[sblock=grufflehead] looks good according to the SRD!  I don't know that I agree with adding modifiers to the damage dice, but it's in RAW; and why not, right?  I think they still have DR/bludgeoning, but it's not an issue with the damage this guy's taken.  [/sblock]

Renya kills her skeleton, as the arrows destroy structural points.  One goes through its forehead, knocking the skull clean off.

The remaining 5 skeletons attack, all of them charging forward with the intent to cleave their foes with every ounce of their strength.

One cleaves at Ragnor, avenging its fallen comrade ((14 damage))

Another swings and misses Jack, obviously overwhelmed by so much damage to it.

Angus is hit by the leader, however; perhaps it feels the distain for its respectful nod deserves to be put down like a dog!  ((14 damage))

Jack dodges a deadly cute to his belly, a slice appearing in this shirt ((no hit, but the damage would have been horrific))

Kain, hoping for battle as he had been, is honored with a mighty hack that gets past his shield ((12 damage))

The skeletons seem intent to continue their assault, and do not move away this round.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 5, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Ragnor takes a step back and begins arcane gestures, hand now glowing again he attacks the skeleton with another charge.

[sblock=OOC]  5' step back and cast shocking grasp.  Hit ac 19 for 17 damage.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 5, 2010)

"Aaah hahaha!"  Sindri cackles with glee as the skeletons miss.  As he finishes his spell the strength of giants surge through him and his body grows to near giant in size.  He jabs at a skeleton on Jack but in his exuberance misses badly.

Jack seizes his opportunity to attack and tears into the skeletal being with his claws pummeling and tearing the undead creature.

[sblock=OOC]
Sindri: Enlarge Person finishes casting and takes effect on Sindri
Attack action (miss) 1d20+4=11, 2d6+1=4

Jack: full attack action 1d20+13=19, 1d20+13=28, 1d8+8=10, 1d8+8=12, 1d8+12=19
Hit AC 19 (not sure if a 19 hits) for 10 dmg.
Hit AC 28 for 12 dmg.
If both claws hit, then rend for 19 dmg.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 5, 2010)

[sblock=Ragnor] Do you mean *charge* as in running at him and attacking (which needs at least 2 squares, I think); or as in electric shock?

also, remember to link to your roll, pls.[/sblock]

The sorcerer's strike misses the skeleton.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 5, 2010)

Jack: the Eidolon misses with one strike, the second hits; he finishes off a third skeleton, leaving the other four to another moment.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 5, 2010)

[sblock=Fitd] electrical attack.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 6, 2010)

[sblock=Rangerjohn]    Good. [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 6, 2010)

Keepiru once more channels the divine, this time trying to shore up the bloody wounds he and his companions have gained. He hopes that it will buy them enough time to finish off the abominations.


Healing (3d6=12)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 7, 2010)

Julius once again hangs back and observes the skeletons, focusing on a stronger skeleton to watch closely.

Death Attack round 1/3


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 8, 2010)

Kain, now frothing at the mouth, launches another barrage of axe and shield.

1d20+5=21, 1d20+5=23
1d8+3,1d6+3: axe [8, 3]=7, shield [3, 3]= 4 (half damage accounted for)


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 12, 2010)

is anyone going to post?  We've got a few more players to go, and the combat is almost over.  I'm curious if you'll survive the battle!  

We're literally one room/scene away from the end of a pbp game.  I want to finish, frankly, and I think we really can do it.  This will be historic, people!


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 13, 2010)

Didn't I JUST join this a while back...?


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 13, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> is anyone going to post?  We've got a few more players to go, and the combat is almost over.  I'm curious if you'll survive the battle!
> 
> We're literally one room/scene away from the end of a pbp game.  I want to finish, frankly, and I think we really can do it.  This will be historic, people!




OOC:
Sorry FiD. I've got a bit lost. I think I have gone this round and I was waiting for the other. BTW. What happened to my AoO (Post 317)


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 13, 2010)

if it was one of the ones that beat AC 21, it hit and I subtracted the damage from the total of one of the skeletons.  

I believe we've got a couple PCs to go.  Grufflehead has bowed out politely for RL reasons.

I believe Angus is the only one with a move left.  If it isn't taken by tonight, I'll just skip his action and move forward.

As a general rule: if I post Skeletons acting, it means its my turn this round; then you folks can post your actions (with my responses if needed); and then I'll post the Skeletons/monsters again.  We're one person away from the end of this turn.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 14, 2010)

Angus is getting very frustrated with these skeletons as they don't seem to want to die. Still, hitting them seems to do some damage, so he moves in and unleashes one of his most devastating combination of sword attacks, which invariably ended up with the target in a world of pain. This time being no exception. 

[sblock=OOC]Sorry FiD. I thought Angus had gone this round.[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Bastard Sword Attack, Damage (1d20+15=31, 1d10+10=18)[/sblock][sblock=STATS]HP 69/Current HP 58
AC 23, touch 13, flat-footed 20
Fort +8 / Ref +5 / Will +3
CMB 11, CMD 24
Sword, Bastard +13/+8 Melee (1d10+8, 19-20/x2)
Speed 20 ft.

{b]Bull Strength[/b]
STR: 24
Sword, Bastard +15/+10 Melee (1d10+10, 19-20/x2)[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 14, 2010)

Angus smashes the remains of his skeleton, its bones and armor clattering to the ground.  This being the leader, the others seem disheartened somewhat; indeed, they are more desperate now, calling out curses in their strange tongue.

NEXT ROUND:

The rest of the skeletons attack, but after three deaths the group is barely able to slash at everyone.  Those who are attacked, for the most part, are harmed by the fell blows of the skeletal warriors.

Jack, simply due to his size and ferocity, is always attacked it seems.  The blade of one of them carves a vicious line across his mid section and down his leg.  ((12 damage))

Ragnor is similarly slashed, more gruesomely perhaps due to his smaller size ((12 damage))

Angus manages to turn just in time to receive a powerful blow.  Enough so that he doesn't lose his head, but not enough that his isn't wounded; the battle cry sounds alien, but that this undead knight is avenging his leader is reasonably clear to you ((13 Damage))

The last one cuts into Kain, the half-orc oracle unable to think clearly in the excitement enough to predict where to hold his shield ((11 Damage))

YOUR TURN


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 14, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Off put by the skelton's attack Ragnor is unable to reply in kind.


[sblock=OOC]  Hit ac 9 Roll Lookup  Just lets me know to never play this build again.  Especially, in pbp,  IC is a killer for this build.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 14, 2010)

for this turn

Julius remains with his back to a wall, watching the nearest skeleton but remaining far enough away to stay unnoticed.

Death attack round 2/3


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 16, 2010)

Keepiru moves up behind his wounded comrade and casts a spell, then places a steadying hand on their shoulder. He sends the rejuvenating energy into them to heal their wounds and stave off death.

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Not sure who is hurt the worst, but I will move up behind either Ragnor or Angus and cast Cure Serious Wounds, burning Daylight to cast it. 
Cure Serious Wounds (3d8+6=19)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 16, 2010)

Angus grunted in pain as another skeleton attacks him. Pausing only long enough to give his new foe the finger, Angus moves in for the attack. Using the same set of attacks as the last time Angus again score a spectacular hit. Unfortunately, the skeleton was expecting it and managed to avoid a lot of the damage.

[sblock=Rolls]Primary Attack, Damage (1d20+15=32, 1d10+10=12)[/sblock][sblock=STATS]HP 69/Current HP 45
AC 23, touch 13, flat-footed 20
Fort +8 / Ref +5 / Will +3
CMB 11, CMD 24
Sword, Bastard +13/+8 Melee (1d10+8, 19-20/x2)
Speed 20 ft.

{b]Bull Strength[/b]
STR: 24
Sword, Bastard +15/+10 Melee (1d10+10, 19-20/x2)[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 16, 2010)

For some reason I can't read spoilers in this thread.  How much were we healed?


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 17, 2010)

I can't read the two recent ones.  I'll need the attack roll and damage numbers for all attacks.

Really, we're at the point where the skeletons are about to fall.  Angus slew the biggest threat, so right now the others only have a few hp each.  

sigh

everyone describe how you're going to hit these guys, or watch as the others lay them low.  Angus, you can re-post to have him kill that most recent skeleton (not the Leader).


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack, feeling the end is immanent, goes into a fury of clawing and biting.

Sindri attacks with his spear while keeping his distance (he is large due to his spell) but is incapable of hitting the skeletons.

Jacks attacks & damage: 1d20+13=29, 1d20+13=19, 1d8+8=12, 1d8+8=15, 1d8+12=18


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 17, 2010)

*Sir Angus - Repost without SBLOCKS*

Angus grunted in pain as another skeleton attacks him. Pausing only long enough to give his new foe the finger, Angus moves in for the attack. Using the same set of attacks as the last time Angus again score a spectacular hit. Unfortunately, the skeleton was expecting it and managed to avoid a lot of the damage.

ROLLS:
Primary Attack, Damage (1d20+15=32, 1d10+10=12)

STATS:
HP 69/Current HP 45
AC 23, touch 13, flat-footed 20
Fort +8 / Ref +5 / Will +3
CMB 11, CMD 24
Sword, Bastard +13/+8 Melee (1d10+8, 19-20/x2)
Speed 20 ft.

*Bull Strength*
STR: 24
Sword, Bastard +15/+10 Melee (1d10+10, 19-20/x2)

OOC:
Click here for an explanation of the slock problem


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 17, 2010)

Next turn is 3/3 for death attack!!!!

I need to hit one with an attack and it makes a DC 11 fortitude save or die, otherwise it is a normal 1d4+4d6 sneak attack 


[sblock]
here goes: 
1d20+4=15
1d4,4d6=[3], [5, 2, 2, 1]

13 damage if a 15 hits, with the addition of a possible instant kill.
[/sblock]


Julius lunges forward to the nearest skeleton and lashes out with his knife, but falls short, his knife swinging harmlessly past as he lunged for the killing blow, his eyes shocked at his miss, but he quickly composes himself and continues to fight.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 17, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Ragnor again tries to connect with his electrically charged hand, and hits with a resounding attack.


Roll Lookup 53 damage if 23  (+3 to hit vs metal)  hits otherwise 27.

Roll Lookup


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 18, 2010)

um... I feel like a big jerk, but this particular attack misses.  You still need a 21 to hit.  Unless it's a touch attack.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 18, 2010)

Ragnor hits, his second skeleton shattering horrendously (see above video clips).


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2010)

Actually, it would crit, if the ac is 21 FitD.  It's not a touch attack spell.  It simply recieves a +3 to hit metal using opponents, whether armor or weapons.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 18, 2010)

I meant Julius' stab-to-the-face attack.  Ragnor did great.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]It's ok fitd, you are not a big jerk, I missed and missing is missing, it doesn't matter if you miss by an inch or a mile I will edit my above post.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 19, 2010)

The last of the skeletons falls, and with their un-deaths you feel a gust of wind and tomb dust blow against you and around the room, and up and out the stairs and doorway.

The Scholar's voice chimes in through the pendant.  What's going on in there?  Did you get attacked?  Are you all dead?!  How am I supposed to get home?!  Damn, not another bunch...

Renya begins plucking the arrows out of her skeletal opponent, reclaiming what she can.  
Whew!  Well, that was a blast!  What now?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 19, 2010)

Julius looks around to see if anyone noticed his swing and miss, confidant that they did not he dusts himself off and speaks through the pendant: "Yeah, we're alright, there were just some skeletal people guarding a pillar, you don't need to worry about getting home, do you recognize any of this?" he says, circling the pendant around to give a full view of the room.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 19, 2010)

Sindri sits down on the stairs and waves a hand as if shooing off flies.  A cold breeze swirls around him and he shrinks down to his normal size.  He scowls as he watches Jack make his way from skeleton to skeleton and collect up their amulets.  Once Jack has two he'll try to match them up and put them together like pieces of a puzzle.  He's convinced that the amulets assemble into the key to the vault.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 19, 2010)

Keepiru moves from person to person, offering to bind wounds and heal with prayer. His hands quickly mend the worst of their injuries.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Keepiru will spend two more channel energies to heal everyone back up. Can we get hit point totals after the healing? I want to know if I should burn some more spells.
Channel Energy (3d6=4, 3d6=15)
19 points of healing total to everyone.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 19, 2010)

Sindri:   The amulet pieces make no sense until you get all of them together.  Then they come together and make a solid key.  The key is fused together now, and the metal chains that held them over the shining armor of the skeletons fall away.

Julius:  The scholar responds in a way that makes you think he's rolling his eyes.  Obviously I need you to be more specific.  Point the amulet directly at something if you want me to tell you what I know.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 19, 2010)

Jack (not Sindri who is just sitting on the stairs) holds the combined key out for Julius to show to the scholar.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 20, 2010)

Hmmm... huh...  Exquisite.  We may be the first people to have seen this key intact since it was first made, I believe, thousands of years ago!  I don't want to tell you how to do the obvious, but look for a key hole.  Were there any other clues left about the room?


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 21, 2010)

Kain sheathes his battle axe and shoves his way forward to examine the new trinket.  "This thing had better be worth the purchase price," he commented aloud.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 21, 2010)

Jack surrenders the key to Kain and retreats to Sindri's side.  Sindri looks at the eidolon oddly then heaves himself to his feet.  "Well, we've got a key, now we just need a lock."  He marches down the last couple of steps until he is fully in the room and he begins to look around.  He'll start in the center of the room.  (OOC:I seem to recall a pedestal of some sort in the middle of the room.  Sindri will begin his search there.)


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 21, 2010)

((feel free to zip back a few pages and re-read the description of the room for details.))

The massive pillar that came up from the floor, right under the stone slab when it was turned, and directly in the center of the sarcophagi blocks, is covered in elegant tracery and shapes, one which has a massive gap in the middle with only a small shape in the middle of it.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 21, 2010)

Sindri chuckles and pokes the small shape with his finger.  "This might be it.  Who's got the key-thing now?  Kain?  Let's try this thing."


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 21, 2010)

((can I get hp totals from everyone?  even a quick mini-stats would be good, with spells you've got left, and ammo unused.  ))


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 21, 2010)

Kain rolls the talisman around in his hand few times, examining it from all angles.  He wrinkles his nose, shrugs, and says, "I'm sure it's going to set off yet another trap of some kind."  

He then puts the key in the lock and tries to turn it.

_((I'm at full HP - 48 - and I haven't used a single spell from my 6/5/3 list))_


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 22, 2010)

Although feeling deflated after the battle ends suddenly, Sir Angus carefully cleans any bits of bone off his sword before moving into the centre of the room and assuming a guard position. He continuously scans the room in case something else decides to crawl out of the stonework.

Sir Angus is at 65 out of 69, so is good to go.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 22, 2010)

Sindri stands clutching his spear and glaring about the room.  He anxiously awaits whatever might happen in response to the insertion/turning of the key.

OOC: Sindri has 48 of 48 hp remaining.
Uncast spells: 2nd - Alter Self, Wind Wall; 1st - Alarm, Endure Elements
Jack has 26 of 75 hp remaining.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 22, 2010)

39/39 full ammo and everything

[sblock=ministats]HP: 39/39
AC: 16/17 with dodge, Flat Footed: 13, Touch: 14
Fort: +2/ Ref: +9/ Will +1
Speed: 30'
CMB: +6
CMD: 20
BAB: +3
Composite Shotbow: +8 (1d6+3)
2 Daggers: +4/+4 (1d4+3/1d4+1)
Dagger (Thrown): +8 (1d4+3)
Longsword: +2 (1d8+3)

Perception +10[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 22, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"That's more like it!  Thanks, Keepiru wouldn't want those wounds to get infected. "


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 23, 2010)

[sblock=for what it's worth]  I'm off to the hospital with my wife for our first baby's birth.  In the meantime, if you lot would decide what else you're going to do in this or earlier areas of the ancient temple before Cain turns that key, if there are any loose ends to wrap up or questions you want to investigate, please do so.  As a hint, there are things in this dungeon I have left around, that none of you found or bothered to look at.  If you care, or if you want your character to go back up to the wagon for a snack before delving further, that's up to you.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Congratulations on your baby!  out of curiosity is it a boy or girl?
Also (I think I speak for the rest of us) Don't take time away from your child because of us, RL comes first.

Also I have pulled together all the descriptions of the place:
First view of the temple[/url
[url=http://www.enworld.org/forum/5189445-post102.html]Second view of the temple
Main view of the temple
More Detail
Staircase area
Where we are now
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 23, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Added stats to above post.  Congratulations on the birth.  Happy Birthday, little one.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 23, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> [sblock=for what it's worth]  I'm off to the hospital with my wife for our first baby's birth.  In the meantime, if you lot would decide what else you're going to do in this or earlier areas of the ancient temple before Cain turns that key, if there are any loose ends to wrap up or questions you want to investigate, please do so.  As a hint, there are things in this dungeon I have left around, that none of you found or bothered to look at.  If you care, or if you want your character to go back up to the wagon for a snack before delving further, that's up to you.[/sblock]




Congratulations!  That's awesome.  (Can we call you Pops?)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 25, 2010)

Keepiru stops to rest, his mind aching from being the conduit of so much divine energy in so short a time. With eyes half closed he leans against one wall while the others attend to their own needs.


OOC
[SBLOCK]
39/48 HP

Used all my Channel Energies for the day.

0st Level / DC14 4 Day : Detect Magic, Light, Create Water, Purify Food and Drink
1st Level / DC15 5+1 Day : Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, Entropic Shield, Protection from Evil (Remove Fear - Liberation)
2nd Level / DC16 5+1 Day : Shield Other, Hold Person, Calm Emotions, Augury, Enthrall (Remove Paralysis - Liberation)
3rd Level / DC17 4+1 Day : Daylight, Searing Light, Bestow Curse, Prayer (Fly - Travel)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 27, 2010)

*Baaaaaaabyyyyyyy!*

aHEM!   


Okay, so do you folks have anything you want to do before we proceed?  If so: speak now or forever hold your peace!

Kain: are you fully ready to turn that key in the lock?  Or have you thought of something else to do?

Just saying is all.  This is an obviously magical door.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 27, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"Ahem!  You might want to check for traps."  The sorcerer intones.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 27, 2010)

Kain looks slightly annoyed at Ragnor, then nods.  "Everything *else* in this stink hole was trapped... makes sense.  Have a go at it, trap-finder, but don't be surprised if I just kick it down to liven things up."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 28, 2010)

[sblock=perception]
I only have a second...

1d20+10=15[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 29, 2010)

you find no traps on the lock


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 30, 2010)

just so's ya know, the lock doesn't look trapped; to the Rogue/assassin, it seems highly unlikely that they'd double-trap it after the use of such powerfully armed guardians.

also: the baby is great!  thanks for the well-wishes!


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 4, 2010)

Sir Angus glances over to where the pair are working out how to open the secret door or whatever. Knowing that he is a fighter not a thinker, he leaves them too it and goes back to scanning the room, while wondering what surprises the makers have in store for them next.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 5, 2010)

Renya decides this has taken too long, and moves to take the key from Kain.  Well?  What's taking so long?  there's treasure down there we're being paid to get.  If you don't see a trap, why are we still here?

The Scholar speaks up Yes, what's the hold up?  I believe I did mention that we're freezing out here, in this icy forest!  I need to see if the item I sent you there for is in there.  We're too close to slow down!  If there are no traps, that is... you're the professionals, of course.  Ahem.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> Kain rolls the talisman around in his hand few times, examining it from all angles.  He wrinkles his nose, shrugs, and says, "I'm sure it's going to set off yet another trap of some kind."
> 
> *He then puts the key in the lock and tries to turn it.*




Sindri waits.

[sblock=OOC]The quote above was post 369 (with my added emphasis).  So the key has been inserted and turned.  Now we just need to know what happens.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 5, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Ragnor waits with baited breath.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 6, 2010)

The Key turns, and as it turns the device shows its contempt for the ravages of time: not one grain of rust, it seems, mars the surface of the mechanism within the pillar.  The smooth motion and constant push have no clicking or rough jerks as of a clumsy gear-box lock, but a silent woosh as if pushing against a wind, no more.

The traceries light briefly, then dim, and where the light vanishes leaves darkness and space.  The column is suddenly hollow, and no more solid than a shell, like a prop of scenery in some mummer's play.  The main section falls back, pulling itself away from the key, and sliding into the main body of the column.

In the space beyond are stone steps spiraling downwards.  They are unlike the stone of the room; while the crypt is made of solid stone, as smooth and unblemished as jade, these steps are like sandstone, rough and dusty with age.  The corners of the steps, you notice, are covered in dusty cobwebs.

Beyond the light of this room, the stairwell is blackness itself.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 6, 2010)

Sindri casts Light upon his spear and peers down into the stairwell.  "No time like the present."  With Jack close on his heels he begins to descend.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 7, 2010)

Angus sees that the secret door has been opened and that Sindri and Jack have already stated to descend. He scurries across the floor and follows Jack down the stairs.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 7, 2010)

Keepiru raises himself back up to his feet and prepares himself as well. He casts his own light on his holy symbol and follows the others down into the darkness.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 7, 2010)

Renya follows Sindri, Jack, Angus and Keepiru.  Her bow is traded for a pair of sharp knives.


The stairwell is the winding king of stone stairwell, and is quite tight and steep.  The air is thick and hot here, and quiet enough that every breath is magnified in the ears of the breather, every foot step and rustle of equipment too close.

Jack seems to be almost too large to fit the stairwell, and as he descends he seems to be picking up more and more dusty cobwebs on his shoulders and hair.  As his shoulders squeeze, they buff against numerous square holes in the walls.  These holes are only six inches, and evenly spaced along the outer wall; where one isn't visible, cobwebs are covering them until Jack knocks them off.

Eventually the stairs open into a long hallway that moves into darkness.  Far ahead there is a single red pinpoint of light.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 8, 2010)

"Look a red light district!  Those skellies sure know how to party.  Ha-ha!"  Sindri laughs at his own joke; Jack stands quietly draped in cobwebs and stares down the darkened hall towards the light.  The troll's head tilts and he sniffs the air.  Sindri glances over at Jack but when the creature doesn't indicate any sort of danger he'll begin walking down the hall holding his spear high to push back the darkness if even just a little.  After a moment Jack will follow.

[sblock=Actions]
Jack:
Move: Darkvision & ScentPerception: (1d20+9=10)[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 8, 2010)

Following Jack down the stair, Angus notices how is sweeping the cobwebs from the wall as he goes. He eventually notices that there is a small hole under one of the cobwebs. Looking back he sees a series of equally spaced hole. Angus realises that these could well be killing hole, so he says to Keepiru who is behind him "Can you shine your light in that hole. But be careful, it may be trapped" As Keepiru light illuminates the hole, Angus looks in it being careful not to get too close.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 8, 2010)

Angus can see enough with Sindri's spear light: each of the holes you look in is a shaft that is empty, about an arms length before it hits a wall, with some space at the end: a gap between the shaft and the final wall.


Jack can't use Darkvision from within a zone of light, like from Sindri's spear.  

[sblock=scent]Jack can smell dust and the shells of bugs long dead.  Also more cobwebs up ahead.  The air is very stale here.  If that sounds dangerous to him, that's your call: does he say something?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 8, 2010)

Jack says nothing about the stale air.  After all, since the place has been closed up for so long that is to be expected.  If the air seems toxic (or lacking in oxygen if he can tell that sort of thing) then he'll speak.  He remains wary as he follows Sindri; he doesn't wish to be surprised.  Sindri pauses a moment and waits for Jack to catch up.  "Don't dilly-dally, Jack.  We've got ancient treasures to uncover!"

FYI: By RAW, light does not spoil darkvision; Core Rulebook pg. 562.  Maybe you were thinking of Infravision from editions previous to Pathfinder.  Regardless, if that's the way you wish to run it, I'll accept that.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 8, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Ragnor cast dancing lights, to add to the light level.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 9, 2010)

Angus looks down the hole and is puzzled by what he sees. However, it doesn't look like either a killing hole or a poison traps, so he hurries to catch up with the others.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 9, 2010)

[sblock=Darkvision]: huh.  You're right.  See, this is why playing is important for getting better at GMing!  Raw it is!

Jack sees the hallway extend beyond the light only a little bit, but enough to see that it opens up into a larger room.  The floor ends at the room.  Beyond that, there is darkness.

No foes in wait, it would seem.  Still more of those holes in the walls.
[/sblock]

Other than what has been described, you need to move forward to see more.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 9, 2010)

Jack's gait is stilted as he moves uneasily through the meager light provided by the spells.  He peers off to the sides looking for more of the holes, sure that they mean something important but beyond his paltry capabilities to figure out.  Finally, he sidles off towards one of the holes and looks in.  He'll feel the wall around it occasionally rapping upon it to see if he can determine if there is a hidden space behind, poke his face down close to it and smell the air from the hole to see if it is fresher than the hall's air, and finally, if the hole is large enough, feel around inside it putting his arm in to the shoulder if possible.

Sindri frowns as Jack wanders off but he's used to Jack going off on his own periodically.  Something in his troll blood, perhaps, driving him to do whatever odd things trolls feel necessary to do.  He waits for the others to catch up to him and then he continues down the hall and towards the room.  "Hey Ragnor, this place reminds me of that tomb in Osirion we poked around in after our ship was blown off course.  Who'd thought they'd use a water trap in the desert?  Too bad we weren't able to grab any of that gold treasure lying around.  Maybe we'll have better luck here, eh?"

[sblock=OOC]Let me see if I have this straight: We have a long hall that eventually opens up into a room.  The room has no floor?  How wide is the hall?  Where is the red light in relation to the room?  How much of the room is lit up by the light?  Can we see the floor or far walls?

Jack's check: Perception: (1d20+9=14)[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 10, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Ragnor nods in reply to Sindri's assertion,  "not many hence why they did it. I hope there's not a repeat of that here, I still can't breath water."  Turning to Renya,[sblock=sign] Sindri is concerned about traps, especially water flooding the place.  Take a closer look, please."[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 10, 2010)

Renya shrugs, being a ranger and not a trap-finder.  She does look around as best she can, but finds exactly what everyone else is seeing; any conclusions, it seems, must be yours to make!
Renya does light a torch and move forward in the hallway, however.  She puts away one of her long blades to hold the torch.


Jack cannot fit his arm in the holes, though Sindri and other medium-sized people could.  For certain there is a space at the end of the holes, though it's only a few inches between the wall of the hallway (where you are, which is an arm's length of stone in thickness) and the area on the other side of the wall.
    The Red light is somewhere in the room beyond.
    The holes in the hallway, unlike the steps, are at floor level.


As Renya gets to the end of the hallway, the room is lit up.  It is an immense room, shaped like a big hammer:  a long room that opens up at the far end.

There is a drop almost immediately, and while you cannot see a floor you can see that the area where it would be is filled with thick webs, like gray cotton blankets, from wall to wall only a few feet below the drop at floor level.  Not merely one single layer, the webs are thick enough to block all view of the area below.

From the edge of the hallway where you stand, there are five pillars with flat surfaces at the same height as the hallway, standing up from the thick webs like trees in an ocean of fog.  You believe you could jump from pillar to pillar to get further into the room, and that this is what they were designed to do.

At the far side of the room is a massive pillar, like the ones meant to jump across, but wide enough for all of you to fit on with room to spare; it is a platform, easily fifteen feet to a side, and like the pillars is sticking out of the cobwebs.  You can see that its surface is covered with carved images, but before you can make them out they are covered by the cobwebs below.

The stone of the room is black and polished, and the surface is ribbed in an almost organic way, though clearly carved by some curious hand.  The ribs are vertical, rising up from below the webs.

On the platform is a dais, and on the dais is a pedestal.  On the pedestal is a glowing red gem the size of a melon.  It is this gem that creates the light that you saw when the room was dark.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 10, 2010)

Sir Angus catches up to Sindri and follows him down the hall. At the same time, something about the holes bothers him but he just can't bring it to mind. "This system of holes must serve some purpose but its beyond me. Do any of you intelligent types have any ideas."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 10, 2010)

Julius walks up to the pedestal, "We should check it for traps" he says. He will check from the first steps to the gem evetually.

[sblock=OOC]Taking 20 on perception (+10) wouldn't want an Indiana Jones [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 11, 2010)

Julius:  Um, you need to jump from pillar to pillar before you get anywhere near the pedestal.  

Picture the hallway:  10ft wide.  
The close part of the room:  20 ft wide with pillars to jump to, drop and webs.
The far part of the room:  40 ft wide, 15ftx15ft platform with pedestal on it.

we're talking five pillars to jump to, plus the platform.  The jumps don't look too hard, for anyone, but you still need to roll for them.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 11, 2010)

So do we need six jump checks or just one for the whole shebang?

After rolling on the floor and trying to squeeze his arm into the hole that was much too small for it, Jack rejoins Sindri with a shake of his head.  "Don't know," he says curtly.

Sindri nods though he isn't paying much attention to Jack.  He responds to Sir Angus but is staring at the large gem the whole time.  "I thought maybe a water trap, at first.  That doesn't make sense if the water could all flow into this big pit.  Who knows how deep that floor is."  He shrugs.  "Maybe gas."  He briefly glances at the jumping pillars.  "Who's going to go get that thing?"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 11, 2010)

Jumping falls under Acrobatics now, correct? my lowest was an 18

"I'll go" Julius says, he takes a quick breath and nimbly jumps from pillar to pillar before arriving at the pedestal and checking it for traps.

[sblock=machanics]Acrobatics: 1d20+14=27, 1d20+14=24, 1d20+14=18, 1d20+14=34, 1d20+14=29, 1d20+14=19 I will also be ready to GTFO if the pedestal itself is trapped where I landed.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 11, 2010)

Julius:  looking at the platform where you land, you don't see traps.  It's secure, not wobbly or crumbly from below.

Do you have a light source with you?


Looking at the Pedestal, you see it's a solid stone pedestal made of the same blackish stone as the rest of the room, but covered in bumps.  The surface on top is smooth, with the point of the gem embedded in the stone.

The Gem is giving off a red light, but now that you are closer you see something is flickering within it.

Everyone: is anyone else going to join Julius?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a torch with me

"It's safe over here" Julius says after examining the pedesal


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 11, 2010)

Seeing the ease with which Julius navigates the pillars Sindri leaps after him.

[sblock=Actions]
Acrobatics (Jump): (1d20+3=21, 1d20+3=17, 1d20+3=5, 1d20+3=8, 1d20+3=7, 1d20+3=16)[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 12, 2010)

Sindri makes the first two, then overshoots and slips off the third.  He desperately attempts to grab hold of the pillar, but his fingers scrape lines in the dust on the surface, failing to grab hold.  He plummets downwards, breaking through the webs beneath him, and lands with a crash a long moment later.

The light on his spear illuminates the webs from below, but then winks out as he hits the bottom.  The hole in the webs is dark.

Julius:  the platform is safe, where you are standing and everyone else can fit.  The pedestal is the thing with the Gem sticking up out of the platform.  You have yet to search the pedestal, since arriving on the platform.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 12, 2010)

[sblock=sindri] 16 damage, pls. Are you still conscious?  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2010)

[sblock=FitD]Taking 16 damage will leave him with 32 hp remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2010)

[sblock=DownBelow]Sindri groans, scrambles to his feet and stretches so that his back cracks loudly with three distinct pops.  Sighing in relief though still thoroughly bruised and sore he kneels and starts feeling around in the dark for his spear.  Once he gets it back in hand he'll attempt to re-Light it.  Only then will he take a look around.  Perception: (1d20-2=18) "How far did I fall," he mumbles to himself as he stare upwards towards the hole in the thick cobwebs.

Yep, I'm aware any one of these actions could be interrupted by whatever nefarious plans you have for me, FitD.  I'm ready for it.  Initiative: (1d20+3=8)

Sindri: AC 17; 32/48 hp; F +4, R +5, W +3; Spells: cantrips - unlimited, 1st level 3/5, 2nd level 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 12, 2010)

[sblock=Sindri/GM giggles]  Ready for _*it*_?  With an 8?!  I don't think so!   (ahem)

Sindri shakes off the stun of the impact, feeling a sharp pain in his head and a wet, warm trickle running down his brow.  His spear is thankfully nearby, landing beside him instead of through him with the fall.  As he takes it in his hand, however, there is a tickle across his hand as if tiny legs were crawling across his skin.

The area below is dark, so that the torchlight from above cannot be seen, nor the canopy of webs above you.  

Lighting the spear with your spell... does little.  The light is like that of a candle, and while white it can be dim at best.  The shadows here, however, crowd around it, such that you cannot see past them more than a few feet.  You cannot see up, either, and as your own light dazzles your pupils you wonder: could you have fallen so far?


The nearby walls are carved, you notice as your light illuminates whatever is close to you.  Whatever formed them is far from human, and the shapes seem distorted, as if the artist who carved them was mad... or inhuman.  A great shape, like a bloated man or frog, raises its arms above its head to hold up the ridges above it; its arms end in long-fingered hands, tapering into claw-like points.  Its mouth is an explosion of what could be worms, that trail down its chest, over its round belly and pooling at its knees.  Two milky white eyes, round white stones unlike the rest of its body, stare out and up.  You can see little else above it, for the shadows, and to either side more such grotesque figures.

On the edge of your vision you see movement, obscured though it may have been.  The shadows are thick here, like a fog that pushes up against your dim light spell.  You can see past it that the impenetrable darkness shifts and scuttles around the edges, giving off shadows the way coals give off light.

In this well you've fallen into, you realize, the darkness crawls.

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 13, 2010)

Angus digs his flint and steel from his belt pouch and starts to say "I think we need to see what's below the spider's webs. I wonder if they will burn. Be... " Angus breaks off as Julius and Sindri start to cross. Followed by a "Oh s**t" as Sindri falls. 

Angus starts fishing around in his backpack and pulls out a rope. "So anyone any idea how we can get this down to Sindri, while Jack and I stay here and pull him up?"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 13, 2010)

[sblock=CreepyUnderbelly]Sindri glares at the poor light given off by his spell and shakes his spear as if that is somehow going to make it work properly.  "What the...  That's not supposed to be like that."  Then he notices the other features of this dark, demented underbelly and he falls silent.  Never one to go without stating the obvious, he says, "This is not good."

Feeling a visceral chill he knows he needs to get out of this place.  Thinking his option is to look for some sort of exit he shakes loose a tendril of shadow twined around one ankle and moves towards one wall.  He begins following it around looking for some sort of door or hall that might lead up and around so that he can rejoin his companions.

I think Sindri just entered his own personal slasher flick (and he's too stupid to survive til the end)! lol[/sblock]

Jack races to the edge of the hall where the floor falls away.  He perches there and seems to be in as near a panic as any of the others have yet seen him.  With a despairing cry he howls, Siiiiindrrriiii!!!"  Then he is quiet; poised and hopeful of an answering call.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 13, 2010)

"Holy S***! Sindri, are you OK?" Julius yells down into the pit "Do you need a light?" he asks.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 14, 2010)

Can Sindri hear Jack and Julius yelling down to him?


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 14, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"Unless, Julius gets a response , we do not he lives.  We have no idea how far he fell."


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 14, 2010)

[sblock=sindri]  Yes, he can hear the shouting.

Moving around the bottom area, Sindri finds more and more and more of the strange statues, each on a different vision of horror.  Here one is a giant fish-like creature, there an amorphous blob of many different types of animal parts, one a great bear-like shape with too many limbs ending in ruby-tipped claws.

You get to one end, where you see the great pillar holding up the platform.  It is massive in width, and square, and ancient, its edges rough-carved and pocked black stone.  The entire surface is covered in small round bumps, from the bottom to as far up as you can see.

The stone statue nearest the platform is a naked woman with the head of a gnoll, and exquisite breasts, despite the carved saliva dripping down the front; if that is saliva and not gore.  It seems to look up at the platform-pillar with a savage hunger bordering on lustful ecstasy.


The scene, all the statues, makes you uncomfortable, and in fact you feel your heart pounding in your chest  (please make a Fort save).

As you move, you also get a distinct sense that the darkness isn't with tendrils, and is definitely crawling aorund your light.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 14, 2010)

[sblock]Fort save: (1d20+4=8)[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 15, 2010)

[sblock=Sindri]  The pain in your chest intensifies.  You feel as if your heart is going to explode from fear!  Your limbs are feeling weak, your head is feeling light, and the statue faces you can see are leering at you in what looks like mockery.

You can hear the voices from above calling to you.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 15, 2010)

[sblock=The Darkness]Sindri's blood runs cold and he feels rooted to the spot; pinned like a bug to some monstrous pathfinder's display, except that there would be more and worse than death to come.[/sblock]  "Down here!  Here!  Hurry!"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 15, 2010)

"Hold on a minute!" Julius yells down into the pit as he throws down his torch, he will get out another one right afterward.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 16, 2010)

Julius: are you throwing your torch into the hole left by Sindri?  Or just dropping it onto the webs on the edge of the platform near you?


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 16, 2010)

Everyone else:  hey, just because Sindri fell down doesn't mean the rest of you have to stop.  Ragnor, Julius, Angus, Jack, Keepiru, Kain: what are you doing while he's down there?


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 16, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*









*OOC:*


Waiting to see what rest of party is doing.  Either in regards to rescuing Sindri or securing ropes to cross the chasm.  We don't need more people falling in.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I will throw it in the hole Sindri made.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 17, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Waiting to see what rest of party is doing.  Either in regards to rescuing Sindri or securing ropes to cross the chasm.  We don't need more people falling in.




Keep in mind, you should describe what Ragnor is doing.  This could be waiting, looking at something, checking his gear, readyin an action, whatever.  You're still doing something, even if it's waiting.  Comments are welcome, also: dialogue, idea sharing.

Although, and I point this out as a bit of wisdom from almost two decades of gaming: a wasted action is a sorry thing.  It warms the cockles of my heart to hear that you're living your character, if you get me.  Otherwise I worry players are getting disinterested.  Does that make sense?


Gandalfmithrandir: you toss the torch through the hole, so that it strikes not a web.  There is a soft sound and then a clatter, as if it hit somethin before the rest of it landed on stone.

[sblock=sindri]  There is a crunch and then a clatter back where you landed.  You can see a vague lighter patch in the darkness, but not much else.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 17, 2010)

Angus says "Well there is no way that I can make it over in this armor. And I don't want to take it off unit we are sure this place is safe." 

As nobody comes up with any ideas as to how to get the rope to where Sindri fell. Angus decides to take things in to his own hands so he uses his sword to clear the webs and carefully lowers the rope. "Sindri. If you can make it make to the edge, there's are rope we can pull you up with." he shouts


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2010)

[sblock=DownInTheDark]Seeing the dim light and thinking, nay, _hoping_ beyond hope that it is rescue to get him out of this devouring dark he tries to make his way back to where he started.  He does not, however, wish to turn his back on the leering stonework and so he stumbles backwards, away from the concentrated evil.  The sense of being surrounded by the hostile darkness is too much and he continually whirls to make sure that it isn't creeping up on him.  This, understandably, slows his progress to a crawl and he fights giving in to the panic because he feels deep in his gut that if he does so _they_ will have him.[/sblock]
"Edge?  What edge?"  His voice echoes with more than a little encroaching hysteria.  "The darkness eats the light down here; I can barely see!"


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 18, 2010)

[sblock=Sindri]  The darkness is *definitely* crawling after you as you move.  It follows your every step, your every stop and start, always just out of sight so that you think you might see it.  It's making you doubt your own senses, making you unsure, let your guard down.  It's been waiting down here, planning, plotting, and now it has you.  You can feel the strength in your legs weaken since you saw the carvings in the wall, and the blood rushing in your head is making it very hard to think.  Your clothes are clinging to your sweat-drenched skin even in this chill, making it very hard to move.  If it gets to you, how can you run like this?

You get to the torch, its pathetic light barely boosting the radius of yours.  The upper area is blackness.  Their voices are muffled, and indeterminately far from you.  [/sblock]


Angus:  you're not sure it would be too hard to jump, even in armor.  Granted, if you'd wanted you could wear the less-constricting armor of the skeletons upstairs, or strip down easily enough.  Still, the distance between each is only slightly higher than five feet.  

Cutting the webs isn't possible, not all the way through.  The surface ones cling to your sword, the rest are out of reach; it's not a thin layer, but several sheets.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 18, 2010)

Frustrated that he can't hack through the webs, Angus tries plan B. Wrapping one end of the rope firmly round his left arm and hanging on tight , he throws the rope down through the webs. having first check that it is not tangled and that it will unroll as it drops.

Angus says "Sindri just follow my voice." Sir Angus then proceeds to recite a bawdy ballad that is not usually heard outside one of the more disreputable taverns.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 18, 2010)

[sblock=Darkness]Sindri picks up the torch; grasping for every bit of light to ward off the darkness.  He has to push back the darkness _somehow_.  Steeling himself he desperately throws the torch up and hopefully into the webs so that they burst into fire and he can use the fire as light.  In the momentary light he plans to run for the far wall where the hall and his companions wait above.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 18, 2010)

*OOC:*


Angus:  The hole in the webs is two jump checks in, so we're talking about ten feet out before you.  How long is your rope?  what type of rope is it?  (ie: Hemp or Silk?)
I love this part of D&D, over and above the 4e videogame: what do you have with you, and can you realistically assume that, based on the situation, said item/equipment will have the inteded effect?  Or will it explode in your face, figuratively or literally?


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 19, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Angus:  The hole in the webs is two jump checks in, so we're talking about ten feet out before you.  How long is your rope?  what type of rope is it?  (ie: Hemp or Silk?)
> I love this part of D&D, over and above the 4e videogame: what do you have with you, and can you realistically assume that, based on the situation, said item/equipment will have the inteded effect?  Or will it explode in your face, figuratively or literally?












*OOC:*


Sorry, if I wasn't clear. Angus is still at the edge of the webbed area and is trying to throw his (50' silk) rope through the webs that he failed to cut.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 20, 2010)

*OOC:*


 i knew where you were; just making sure the rope was whatever distance.  it's important.  

evil DM:  oh come now.  if i was evil, i'd make you roll for the torch and/or rope 







[sblock=Sindri] a rope clatters down from above to land by the torch.  It hangs... exactly long enough that the tip reaches the floor without bunching up.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 20, 2010)

Jack grabs the end of the rope trailing behind Angus to help him support Sindri.  Sindri quickly stashes his spear and grabs the dangling rope.  He doesn't wait to be pulled up but begins frantically climbing eager to escape the malicious darkness and the demonic beings trapped within.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 20, 2010)

Keepiru leans over the edge, trying to see if Sindri is okay and if he has started up yet. He almost volunteers to be lowered down in case Sindri is badly hurt. However as his companion begins shouting and moving around he realizes he must be alright. Belatedly he realize he might have been able to illuminate the area down below with more powerful magics, but it seems too late for that now that the rope is down. He moves over to make himself useful and pull the other end of the rope if Sindri needs help climbing.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 20, 2010)

[sblock=Sindri]  As you pull the rope, it gives.  It must be breaking through the webbing, rather than resting on a supportive stone surface.  As it does, something falls on your face and crawls down your neck.  The statues are staring at you with their strange, laughing eyes, and you have a severe doubt that you'll ever make it out of here alive; your hands and arms feel so weak, your head is swimming from the fall, and the climb seems so hard.

Roll a Fort save.
Roll a Will save.

I need to know if you're going to hold the rope with one hand or two.  How are you going to hold the spear?  Are you going to leave the torch on the ground?  

If you're going to climb the rope, it's clear that you'll have to tug until you get resistance, ie: break through the webs between the hole you fell through and the ledge where the party is.  In that direction is the darkness.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Julius]  You notice a throb of the red light behind you, and can feel a presence coming from the Gem.  This sounds weird but you suddenly "know" that... it's female. [/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 20, 2010)

Julius looks behind him at the red gem, now beginning to glow, "Guys, something is happening over here!" he says, looking at the gem, "There is a female presence inside of it, I don't know how to communicate with it"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 21, 2010)

[sblock]OOC: My previous two posts address nearly all the issues you bring up in your post.  Post #436 Sindri threw the torch up into the webs and ran for the edge of the room towards the party.  Post #440 Sindri 'stashed his spear' by which I meant he strapped it to his back somehow before he started climbing.  

Fort Save: (1d20+4=5)
Will Save: (1d20+3=15)
Climb check: (1d20-2=9) (If possible)

Strength check: (1d20=1)

Four rolls & two are 1's.  There is something seriously wrong with Invisible Castle.  If the dice roller here weren't so huge I'd use it instead. [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 21, 2010)

[sblock=Sindri]  Oh!  You're right!  That changes things.  Sorry, missed it.  Did you have the Spear tip that's lit up sticking out so you can still see, I'm guessing?

And please edit to keep your actions in Sblock; it's seeeecret.  

Ahem: could you roll a strength check?  To see if the torch reaches the webs.  Your arms are feeling very weak, and the webs are very high up.  You're feeling clumsy and disoriented.  If you make it, I'll let you know what happens to the webs.

Luckily, you've pushed back the fear and avoided being overwhelmed by the sheer horror of your situation.  Barely.

Climbing:  You pull on the rope as best you can, following it to the wall.  The wall has lots of shapes carved onto it, ribs and round eyes and mouths.  You've heard of Chaos Beasts and Gibbering Mouthers, and this wall looks like a petrified version of either, sized impossibly large.  Try as you will, you can't get up its surface on your own strength.

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 21, 2010)

Angus hangs on to the rope and braces himself against Sindri's weight but won't pull. If Sindri appears to have problems climbing up will he ask if he needs pulling up. Only if Sindri request it will he actual pull up the rope.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 21, 2010)

After the initial jerk of Sindri's weight on the rope it stops moving as if Sindri has stopped climbing and is just hanging there as dead weight.  Jack growls softly, "Not right, not right, not right..."  He gives a brief tug on the rope and says to Angus, "We should pull him up; this is not right, not right..."

[sblock=OOC]Added Sindri's STR check in the post above.  He clearly didn't get the torch where it needed to go.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 22, 2010)

[sblock=Sindri OOC]  nope, not up there.  Too weak.  Also, the torch falls beyond the range of your sight, you can only see a light patch in its direction.

Sindri can't hold himself there: he's too heavy for his weak arms.  There's also a pain in his chest that's growing stronger.  Jack can feel it as a ghost pain in his own chest.[/sblock]

Those of you on the ledge can roll a perception check for me please.  That's spot, right?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 22, 2010)

Yup, spot is perception, should we use the shiny new dice roller for one roll posts or IC, in anycase: 1d20+10=12


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 22, 2010)

*OOC:*


Perception Check (1d20+1=15)


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 22, 2010)

When the rope goes slack Jack releases his end and rushes to the dropoff.  "Sindri!" he howls.  "Sindri!  I'm coming for you; hold on!"  As the beast tenses for a leap he vanishes in a swirl of quickly melting flakes of snow.

From below Jack's faint below can be heard, "Pull, Angus!  Pull now!"
[sblock=UnderWeb]Sindri drops from the rope unable even to hold himself in place.  Feeling too weak even to rise he lies there and waits for the end.  His mind, though fearful, is unwilling to give in as easily as his body.  Hearing Jack's roar he makes one last effort and summons the eidolon to his side.

When Jack appears he quickly takes in Sindri's condition and feels the oppressive nature of the darkness here below.  He hefts the limp Sindri and ties the rope around his waist in a crude harness.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 22, 2010)

[sblock=below]  Jack easily ties the rope around Sindri's waist.  Looking at the wall it should be easy for the eidolon to climb.  

Jack can see in the dark.  It's horrific down here, and the statues carved into the wall make even the outsider shudder.  He recognizes the forms as foul creatures so ancient their myths have been forgotten by mortal creatures; yet their malevolence lives on.  This is bad, really bad.  Sindri is magically affected by the statues.  They're killing him.

Worst, Jack can see a massive carpet of... beetles made of darkness?  They're shadowstuff, at the very least, and crawling around the edge of the darkness.  Somewhat incorporeal, they seem to be creating an aura of darkness that's swallowing the light.  They're not "here", however, but you can see them.  Like ghosts.

Assuming they pull, does Jack climb up with Sindri?  Does he go through the webs first, or let Sindri push through them?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 22, 2010)

[sblock=Jack & Dia... Sindri]As well as he is able Jack will climb alongside Sindri.  He doesn't want to leave Sindri behind especially in the condition that he is in (though if Sindri lapses into unconsciousness then Jack will automatically be sent back to his own plane).  When nearing the webs, Jack will try to rip through them before Sindri gets to them.  So I guess Jack goes first but not so far ahead that he loses sight of Sindri.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 22, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*









*OOC:*


Perception Check 18 Roll Lookup


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 24, 2010)

Jack pushes up through the webs, and as he does so he feels crawling forms covering his entire body; as he exits the webs, the sensation disappears.

Sindri is conscious but wired; his limbs are weak, but he looks wide awake and utterly shaken so that even his best attempts to hide it (if any) fail to confuse his companions.


Those who were looking across the webs notice the red light behind Julius throbbing.  It's bathing him in a warm red light.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 24, 2010)

Angus hears Jack saying "pull" and feels some weight on the rope. Straining on the rope with all of his not inconsequential strength, he starts pulling the rope up.

[sblock=OOC]Strength = 20 (+5). Max Load = 400lbs, *2 = 800lbs Max Lift.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 24, 2010)

Angus and Jack's strength is enough to putt Sindri up throught he webs.

Sindri and Jack are on the ledge now.   (just to be clear)

What do you do now?


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 24, 2010)

Though weakened and lying like a babe on the floor Sindri tries to grab Angus (since he's leader of the group and likely nearby from pulling Sindri up).  "Angus, I've seen what's below.  We cannot allow it to escape!  DO NOT ALLOW JULIUS TO TOUCH THAT STONE!"  Strength expended he slumps back to the floor where Jack tenderly cradles his head.  Whispering to Jack: "Jack, you have to stop him... and the scholar."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 24, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"What did you see, brother?'  he asks in thier native tounge.  Never has he seen Sindri act in this manner.  Never so panicked.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 24, 2010)

Sindri struggles to sit up until Jack slumps him against the wall so he can talk to Ragnor.  "The darkness _lives_ down there!  It ate the light and even my magical light was no match for it.  It would coil about my feet and try to trip me, turning me about so I didn't know which way was which."  He shudders.  "And that darkness is just the _mask_ that covers the true evil that is imprisoned down there.  Imprisoned in the stone, those demonic things..."  Sindri gasps and coughs up a wad of black phlegm before he is able to continue.  "_You know me,_ Ragnor.  Have I ever been afraid?  Today, I was so _terrified_ my mind was on the brink of shattering.  These _things_ are locked away here for a reason and we've been wrong to disturb this place and destroy the guardians."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 25, 2010)

"Are you all right?" he asks Sindri,  :Umm, what is this... thing" he asks the scholar, as he jumps over to the next pillar away from the center one (taking 10)


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2010)

Sindri laughs weakly.  "I don't know yet."  He holds one hand out trying to keep it steady but the trembling is pronounced and he isn't able to still it.  Finally, he gives up trying.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 25, 2010)

[sblock=Julius]  the Scholar responds Are you there yet?  Did you see the gem stone?!  You have to get it, that's the whole point of this entire trip!  My research tells me it's part of a powerful magical spell, one the worshippers of the crawling chaos, who built this temple, kept secret.  They didn't want anyone touching the gem: it seems to have been the key to their magical supremacy.  Hold me up to it, I need to see it for myself![/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 25, 2010)

*OOC:*




GandalfMithrandir said:


> as he jumps over to the next pillar away from the center one (taking 10)




You can't take 10 on jumping from pillar to pillar; it's a single attempt.  However, the DC is 10 for each jump (Sindri just pooped on the dice before rolling, frankly, and apparently doesn't have the ability to jump).


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 25, 2010)

"I'm no leader." Angus says softly, as much to himself as to those around him. Still, what the heck he thinks and suddenly bellows "JULIUS DON'T TOUCH THAT STONE." at the top of his lungs.

Turning to the others, Angus continues "I'm only a simple Solider. This is all beyond me. You thinking types are going to have to sort this one out. Are you saying that there is something down there that needs killing or is our patron trying to hoodwink us and release some evil into the world."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 25, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

When Angus says this, Ragnor exclaims "Angus, Jack, don't talk restrain him!  I hate to think this but our 'patron' may try to influence him through the amulet!."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 25, 2010)

Julius' voice is panicked, "The scholar says we need to take the stone to stop the evil, but I don't know, what should I do?" he says

jump: 1d20+10=14


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2010)

Sindri runs his hands up the sides of his head clutching at his hair.  "I don't know, I don't know, I DON'T KNOW!"  He stares at Ragnor.  "But Ragnor's sense for people has got me through tough situations before...  How much do we _really_ know about our patron anyway?  Maybe he didn't come down because the protections in this place block him from entering.  We can't trust him."  He presses the heels of his palms against his eyes but that just makes the darkness swim and he quickly uncovers his eyes.  "The gem has been undisturbed here for gods know how long.  I don't think we can take the chance of releasing these things."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 26, 2010)

"Sir" Julius says to the scholar, his voice shaking "I can't take the gem off the pedastal, If it can do anything like what we think it would be awful, and I just can't, after seeing what happened to Sindri, I just can't" he says. Slumping down on the pillar.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 26, 2010)

Angus replies to Ragnor's exhortation to  restrain Julius "Sorry I can't. there is no way I can make it over the stones without taking off my armor. By that time it would be too late."

Angus is relieved to find that Ragnor's fears are groundless and that Julius is in full control of himself. However, he does start up the stairs to talk to the scholar. Shouting back over his shoulder "Let me know if Julius start to do anything foolish." Seeing Julius slump to the floor, he starts running.

[sblock=OOC]Move = 20', running in  heavy armor = 60'/round[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 28, 2010)

Angus: you run up past the party, up the stairs, past the skeletons... you note that their bones have vanished, leaving only their armour and swords sparkling on the stone of the floor.  

Then up those steps to the first floor area.  The Scholar is near the fallen pillar, the one covered in story panels lying on one side on the ground. He looks at you  What's going on down there?  Julius is babbling about the gem stone, I don't understand.  


[sblock=Julius]You get another sensation from the gem stone.  It's... not an evil feeling.  The female presence seems youthful, as if asking you a question.  You can't quite make out what she's saying; you're clearly too far from the stone to "hear" her.

also:  are you on the platform, or did you jump out to one of the several pillars between it and the group's landing?

Also also:  if you had one end of a rope, and the rest of the group had the other, people could more easily make it across to the landing.  Just saying.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 28, 2010)

Julius looks over at the stone and gets up, "It doesn't seem evil, its trying to tell me something but I can't hear, I will move closer, also, can you throw me a rope?" he asks.

[sblock=fitd]He had been on a pillar, but is now on the block with the pedastal.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 28, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"You would be the one to carry it Julius.  Clearly you are the most nimble of us all."


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 29, 2010)

Julius: you get over to the gem.  Now what?









*OOC:*



Rope:  look at your equipment sheets.  If you have it, you have it.  And what does nimble have to do with anything?  he can climb and leap with the greatest of ease; you clumsy types are the ones who need rope!  Oy.

Also: I'm preparing to start another game when this one is done.  talk to me if you're interested.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 29, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I will go back and get the rope and take it back to the gem, then I will try to communicate with it.[/sblock]

Julius nimbly jumps back and gets the rope before bringing it back. he walks up to the gem, doesn't touch it but talks to it and sees if it responds.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 29, 2010)

It doesn't, regardless of what you say (and, btw: what *do* you say to it?  Just curious).  You get a strong sense that it want's to say something to you: it's still reaching out, and the sense of it trying to talk to you is intensifying.

You get the rope from whom?  Angus isn't there now, though I don't recall if he took the rope or left it with Sindri.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 29, 2010)

*OOC:*


Angus left suddenly and just dropped the rope.






Angus arrives back were they left the scholar slightly out of breath. He immediately becomes confused as the scholar seems to be behaving normally and does not appear to know what is going on down below. Being confused is not an unusual state for Angus to be in when confronted with things outside his area of expertise, so he simply blurts out. "Sindri {puff} found what he thinks is an ancient evil {pant} guarded by a jewel. {puff} Julius is near the jewel and it appears that something is trying to control him. {pant} Sindri thinks its you. I think you need to come down there."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 29, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Securing the rope on this end, then looping his belt around the rope, Ragnor attempts to make the jewl platform.











*OOC:*


Doh!! Just realized I have the jump spells for a minimum of 23 at my level.  Do I still need to roll?  Also, I would be interested in the new game FitD.   ]


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 30, 2010)

*OOC:*


 Yeah sure.  The DC is 10: a 5 foot jump with no running start.  I wouldn't even need Julius to roll at this point.  Mark off the spells, and you make the platform no problem.  There you are, next to Julius, at the gem.

As for the game: I've got a SAGA edition game I'm starting, and I'm enquiring about starting a new M&M game on the boards over at atomicthinktank.com, and the new edition came out using the DC license (yay!).  Both are recruiting.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2010)

Sindri isn't about to risk another fall into that darkness.  So he sits, physically and emotionally drained, waiting to find out what happens.  Either the scholar will arrive or Julius will touch the stone.  Whichever, Sindri will rouse himself and deal with it when it happens.  Now, however, he'll wait and watch ready to command Jack into action if it should be necessary.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 30, 2010)

Keepiru crouches down next to Sindri to administer what aid he can to the stricken man. "This may help with the horrors you saw in the depths." He presses his hands to either side of Sindri's head and utters a prayer to Desna, asking her to keep the terrors of the night away and to instill him with the courage of her great champions.

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Casting Remove Fear on Sindri. If he will hold still for the next spell I'll swap Enthrall for a Cure Moderate wounds, 2d8+5
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Sindri actually hasn't taken much damage since your last channeled energies (at 32/48).  You could save it for later and Sindri would be just fine.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 30, 2010)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Okay, I'll hold off on the heals for now in case we need them later.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 1, 2010)

Angus:  The scholar blanches at the thought of going down the steps.  But... but that's the whole reason I hired you people!  I don't want to go down there!  I want you lot to get the gem and get it to me.  See?  It's magical, and that means it's of interest to me and my studies.  He points at the panels on the fallen pillar, one on each of the three sides that aren't against the floor, telling a story.


Julius & Ragnor:  you are both standing next to the Gem, and can sense strongly a female presence attempting to speak with you telepathically, coming from it.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 1, 2010)

At this point in time Angus is deeply suspicious of the scholar and does not want to take his eyes off him. Rather than looking at the pillar like the scholar wants, Angus says "So you've managed to interpret it. Good. We couldn't. So what does it say about the jewel and the evil."


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 1, 2010)

_The pillar is square-edged, with each of the three visible sides telling a part of the story. The first is a picture of a group of knights leaving on a quest.* The second is of a group of knights standing around a stone in a floor that could be a vault door.* The third is one knight with a large jewel in his hands, apparently cracking with something magically trapped inside almost breaking out; around his feet are several fallen knights, bones stripped clean of flesh. Whatever the fourth side shows, you can't tell as it's on the floor side of the pillar._

_The Scholar summarizes the panels on the pillar for you. He then looks up, one hand resting on the pillar. But you see it says *nothing* about the Gem and the evil. Only that there's something trapped in the gem! I need help lifting this pillar before I can say for sure if there is a relation to our current dilemma. How much can you lift?_


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 2, 2010)

Angus carefully looks at the pillar to see if he thinks that he could actually turn it over on his own.

Having determined what he actually can and can't do, he considers what he is going to tell the scholar.  Angus is getting more paranoid about the scholar by the minute but realises he is feeling well out of his depth. While he recognises that his initial distrust of the scholar comes from Sindri, the scholar's words since then seem to Angus to be very suspicions. 

[sblock=OOC]Strength = 20 (+5). Max Load = 400lbs, *2 = 800lbs Max Lift. Push/Drag *5 = 2,000lbs

Once I know if Angus can actually move to Pillar, I'll decide what he does next.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 3, 2010)

Angus can try really hard, but it's iffy: Strength Check please!


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 4, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Angus can try really hard, but it's iffy: Strength Check please!



Not trusting the scholar out of his sight and not being sure whether or not he could move the pillar leaves Angus at a bit of an impasse. Suddenly he has a flash of inspiration and sees that he can solve both problems in one stroke. Turning to the scholar he says "I don't think I can move it on my own. But if you give me a hand, I think we can move it between us."

[sblock=OCC]I've included a strength roll but will only try to move the pillar if the scholar helps.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 4, 2010)

The Scholar kneels down and sort of leans on the pillar.  It's not helping, but he seems to genuinely be attempting to push it.

Your shove is only barely enough.  You get some leverage and sort of turn the pillar over, but you're so far from lifting it, it ain't funny.

The face of the pillar has a Gem being held by several hands sticking up out of a pile of bugs.  Above the pillar is a beautiful woman, surrounded by winds and being pulled into the Gem.

On the floor beneath the Pillar is a crushed skeleton of a man in tattered robes, with a white-stone necklace around its neck.  The skeleton is oooooold and crushed, much of it turned to dust.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 5, 2010)

Keepiru looks around the darkened chamber, struggling to come up with something useful to do. He says aloud, "I can channel some of the morning light into this chamber. It may at least allow us to see better. Though if that rock is actually eating light it may not help... What do you think?"

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Keepiru has the spell Daylight prepared which would light up a 60' area.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm waiting on Julius and Ragnor to do something.  Right now it's in your court, folks.

Jack, Keepiru, Kain, Angus: are any of you doing something?  I'm not stopping you from taking actions just because I'm responding to other folks.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 5, 2010)

Keepiru:  if you want to cast it, sure!  It's up to you, though.  And where, and from where.

The Gem isn't swallowing the light.  It's giving off its own.  In fact, above the webs there's no magical darkness you're aware of (if any)


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 5, 2010)

Angus looks at the panel that was previously hidden. All he could determined was that it contained the jewel and seemed important. Turning to the scholar he says "Well there's the jewel. What do you make of it." 

After hearing the scholars answer, Angus replies "Can you use the link to tell Julius about that. Meanwhile, I'll go back and join the others." Angus was just about to start running down the stair when he spotted the skeleton. "What's this then? Can you tell if the necklace is magic. If it is, it may help us downstairs."


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 5, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> Angus looks at the panel that was previously hidden. All he could determined was that it contained the jewel and seemed important. Turning to the scholar he says "Well there's the jewel. What do you make of it."




[sblock=ooc]  Okay, I can do this because it works for the Scholar.  However, I don't want to spill all the beans for everyone.  It's like a TV show: anyone can guess at what you see.  If you get it totally wrong, and I need to give more subtle hints, that's okay.  You're the player character group here.  You're the ones in the dungeon, making the decisions.  Also, I might add, I basically pointed out that you need to turn over the pillar, which makes me worry that I'm leading by the nose.  I don't want to be that kind of DM, y'know?  [/sblock]

The Scholar hmms and huhs.  He speaks into the pendant so Julius can hear his response to Angus.  we've turned over the pillar, and on it is a panel.  Well, it looks like the Gem is storing this magical-looking woman.  The next panel, which your group already saw, has something trying to break out of it.  The swarm thing... seems to be feeding, perhaps?  You'll have to figure the rest out with what you can see yourselves down there.  Is this helping?




> After hearing the scholars answer, Angus replies "Can you use the link to tell Julius about that. Meanwhile, I'll go back and join the others." Angus was just about to start running down the stair when he spotted the skeleton. "What's this then? Can you tell if the necklace is magic. If it is, it may help us downstairs."




The scholar shrugs.  I'm a sage, not a Divinationist!  It does look untouched by time, and the beads seem to come off from the rope here, and here.  I'd guess magical, but you'll have to defer to your sorcerously-inclined friends downstairs.  I'll tell you this much: the skeleton isn't a resident.  I think this is another adventurer who met their match in the temple!


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Sindri is some distance away from Julius, the gem and the scholar's communication gem.  Does he hear the scholar's response?  Also, has he recovered any from the debilitating weakness?[/sblock]

Sindri sits staring across the columns towards Julius and the gem.  He absent mindedly responds to Keepiru's question.  "No, no.  The light eaters are below.  But it _is_ a bit dim in here."  He looks nervously about peering into any shadows, then shivering and looking away.

Jack still crouches near Sindri awaiting his commands.  The beast nearly quivers with tension suppressed.  When the command comes (or he decides it is time to act) he'll be ready to leap into action.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 6, 2010)

Keepiru nods at Sindri's absentminded words. Eager to assist, but not knowing how to help, the young man had struggled to find something to do. Finally having something concrete to help with, he rises to his feet and readies himself.

Raising his holy symbol, he calls upon his Goddess. "Oh Desna, guardian of the stars and defender against the great blackness between them, hear my prayer! Send us a portion of all the light of your distant stars and drive back the blackness of the void!"

The Starknife, the symbolic weapon of his goddess, bursts into brilliant light. Raising the blazing weapon over his head, he sends the divine light across the chamber.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 6, 2010)

Angus takes another look at the necklace, shrugs and picks it up.

[sblock=Assuming no Obvious Effects]Angus says to the scholar "I'll take this downstairs and see what the others think." With that he proceeds to run back down to the jewel room.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 6, 2010)

Julius will wait for someone else to come over and look at the gem before acting

[sblock=Over the table suggestion]would detect magic work on the gem? we could possibly figure out what it might do, just a thought[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 7, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]it would work, though you'll have to try it before I reveal anything. You'll have to ask one of the other characters before they'll know you want to use Detect Magic on the gem. Or they could offer to do it themselves.[/sblock]

Sindri: you're weakened physically, in strength and agility. Your mind is unaffected, though naturally you're shaken by the experience. Your heart is still pounding unnturally fast and hard.

Daylight Spell:  the daylight fills the area.  The room is lit up, the webs are lit up, though the darkness through the holes is no less thick.  

Julius and Ragnor:  you sense the female presence is relieved by the daylight spell.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"Well the 'Lady' appears to like light.  Apparently, she is not connected with the darkness below.  Other than that who knows."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 9, 2010)

Ragnor's statement only serves to confuse Sindri.  He presses his temples in frustration and rocks back and forth.  He wishes his heart would stop pounding...  "Keepiru?  Can you sense with your magics if the gem or the woman trapped inside is evil?"


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 9, 2010)

[sblock=GM comments re: Detection spells]  Oooh, good question!  I hadn't thought of that.  Let's see how it turns out!  Mooo-hoo-haa-haaaaaah[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 12, 2010)

Keepiru grimaces. "I did not think to prepare any spells that will divine how a being stands in the eyes of the Goddess. Though... perhaps I can use an Augury to determine the best course of action. It must be phrased well to work though."


OOC
[SBLOCK]
The spell will tell me whether or not an action is good, bad, both, or neither (with a failure chance resulting no answer). I guess we should ask if we should release the being inside the crystal? If you guys agree then let me know and I'll cast it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 12, 2010)

[sblock=the suspense is killing me]  C'mon people, hurry!  I can feel myself getting older [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 12, 2010)

Sindri nods.  "We need to know and if the gods can give you advice then do it.  Hurry, before someone does something foolish and we end up releasing those things below!"  He shudders.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 12, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"Agreed, cast you spell, priest."


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 12, 2010)

[sblock=ooc] I think he's asking for help with the wording.

Selc:  don't make a big deal out of it, just give it some thought and say it.  I'll give you the answer when you ask the question, but I can't word it for you.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 13, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> [sblock=the suspense is killing me]  C'mon people, hurry!  I can feel myself getting older [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Angus isn't there. he's stuck in limbo somewhere between picking up the necklace and running back down the stairs[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 13, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> [sblock=OOC]Angus isn't there. he's stuck in limbo somewhere between picking up the necklace and running back down the stairs[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Just have him arrive already.  I'm pretty sure FitD won't mind if you move things along without him telling you it's ok to do so.  I mean, it's one set of stairs and a hallway.  How long could it possibly take? [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 13, 2010)

Keepiru nods and concentrates mightily, his boyish face creased as he focuses. He tries his best to come up with a straightforward question. _Desna, should we free the being in the crystal?_ he says in his mind as the spell completes and the thought is flung heavenward. Taking his carved sticks of oak, ash, and yew he casts them into the air and waits to see how they will land. Weal... or Woe?


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 13, 2010)

Angus:  After long, arduous hours and hundreds of miles of stairs, you reach the rest of the party... they're all dead.  gasp!  And by dead I mean alive.

[sblock=Augery]  Weal AND Woe!  hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa   Sorry, that's literally the answer you get.

Also:  Desna reminds you that you should say "what will happen if" rather than "should", for Augury.  You're testing the waters, so to speak, not asking advice like with a Commune spell. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 13, 2010)

Sindri stares at Keepiru's divination objects.  He can't read them, of course, but he stares at them intently anyway.  Not wanting to disturb Keepiru's concentration but curious nonetheless he whispers, "What does she say?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 13, 2010)

Keepiru raises his head with a confused expression on his face. He says "Well... she says it would be both good and bad. Weal and Woe. I think that means there will be other ramifications to our actions. Or maybe it is bad for us but good for others? I don't know, I'm not much of a diviner...

But we can't just sit here and do nothing, my light will soon fade. I say we release the being in the crystal and damn the consequences."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 13, 2010)

Sindri sighs and gazes across the room to the gem.  "I had hoped for a more _definitive_ response.  He turns back and looks up at the young holy man.  "But I don't think _any_ good could come from those things down below.  I agree with you; let's release whatever is in the gem."


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I was actual waiting to see if Angus had been blow to bits when he touched the necklace [/sblock]
Angus comes running into the Jewel room just in time to hear the results of Keepiru's divination. He takes a quick  look round to see what's happening and then says. "I'll go with whatever you decide Keepiru. Just give us time to prepare first." Angus unships his crossbow, cocks it and inserts a bolt. "Ready" he continues.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 14, 2010)

Sindri chuckles nervously.  "So, who's going to do it?  I would volunteer but I think I'm still too shaky to make the jumps even with the rope.  Julius?  Ragnor?"


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 14, 2010)

Angus: nope, you're fine.  It's got removable blue beads, four of them.

The Gem:  whoever is going to do it, better man/woman up and do it.  Julius and Ragnor are over there right now, but if they don't post... well, Renya could do it if you folks vote to have her do it and the two party members won't respond.  She's an NPC right now, so her actions are up to you lot.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 14, 2010)

"I don't know how to release the being inside"

Unlss he is given other instructions, he will pick it up, if nothing happens he will set it down and give it to someone else.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 15, 2010)

"Smash it... I think... though the scholar might not like it. Hit it Julius!"


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

"Enough of this, you only live once!"  He reverses his grip on his spear and
smashes the gem with the butt.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 17, 2010)

Julius picks up the Gem.  His body immediately pauses when he lifts it up.  His eyes start to glow red!

[sblock=Julius]  Holding the Gem you are suddenly sucked into another reality!   Well, your mind is at any rate: you can still sense the others far away, but now your mind is inside a dimension within the Gem.

You're face to face with a beautiful young woman, seemingly human but with hair that blows in a wind that doesn't touch anyone else.  She's wearing veils and jewelry and little else, and looks more lovely than any human woman you've ever seen.  She has eyes that are like the great depths of the sky, sprinkled with white like a tossing snow storm.

The color within the gem is red, and you can see yourself colored red.

The woman speaks  I am Arael, daughter of the Djinn.  You must hurry and get me our of this vault, and away from that creature.  It is a horror that has fed off my magic for many millenia, weakening me so that I cannot escape.  The vile men of this temple serve it and other dark creatures as if they were gods, and captured me within this gem so that I could feed their master.  Please get me to the surface and smash the gem under open sky.  If you do this, I can reward you handsomely, for my people have great magical powers.

Julius: you suddenly get pulled out of this conversation.

[/sblock]

Everyone:   Ragnor takes the butt of his spear and knocks the gem out of Julius' hand!  The Gem clinks as it hits the ground, unharmed.

Julius wakes instantly.

The pedastle has a hole in it   (Knowledge: Arcana check to identify the specialized hole)

The whole surface where Julius and Ragnor are at starts to rumble.  Everyone can hear chittering and buzzing, as of trillions of moving legs and shuffling carapaces rubbing together.  


!


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 18, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Ragnor looks at the hole.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 18, 2010)

Obvious to you now, you see that the hole is designed to siphon magical energy from a source into the base of this block/pedastle, likely for consumption or to power something.

Everyone:  everyone down there is aware of the rumbling, and can see what's going on on the other side of the room.  The webs have started shaking!


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 18, 2010)

"Grab that gem!  I don't know what's coming but if it comes from down there I don't want to be here when it rises.  Let's get the hells out of here!"  Sindri suits action to his words and with Jack's support begins making his way out of the structure.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 18, 2010)

"Everyone get out of here, NOW" After he is sure everyone is moving Julius will say: "I saw a woman in there, she said something about being daughter of the djinn or something, she said I need to take the gem outside and smash it there."


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 19, 2010)

it's on the ground: are you going to pick it up?  Better decide quick: things are about to happen fast.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 19, 2010)

Angus backs up towards the exit tunnel and stands to one side sword raising, crouching behind his shield. He waves everybody through, at the same time saying in a parade ground voice "Get going. I'll bring up the rear."

Once everyone has past, he will turn and run after the others.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 19, 2010)

Keepiru stands fast while the others begin to scramble away. He continues to hold his light high until the others have jumped back across the pillars to safety.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 19, 2010)

Okay, we're going to say that Combat has started now.

Angus:  waiting by the door
Keepiru: monitor the room until the others go

Initiatives, everyone, please!


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 19, 2010)

Sindri glances back as he continues to make his way out.  "The gem!  Get the GEM!"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 20, 2010)

"Lets GO!" Julius says as he grabs the gem and sprints out of the temple as fast as he can, hopping from pedestal to pedestal then bringing up the rear as he exits.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 20, 2010)

Initiative Roll


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 20, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Start making his way across the gap.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 22, 2010)

[sblock=Ragnor, Julius]  in theory it should be one jump check *when* you can make a jump check.  I don't know if it's one jump per move action(?) as I don't have my book handy.  If it is, it means Julius has to make a second jump next round *before* Ragnor can make his first jump.

HOWEVER I think I'll let each of you make 3 checks each round, to hurry things along.  Whoever goes second will need only one less check, as the perosn in front of them is still on that final spot.

ALSO:  who has the Gem?

I'll say you two were starting your jump just as this encounter/portion of the encounter starts; we'll go with initiative orders after this.[/sblock]

****

EVERYONE:  looking at the pedestal area, you see the area shake.  Suddenly black shadows start to emerge through the webs and cluster all over the area where Ragnor and Julius were but a moment earlier.  It's like a swarm of insects of some sort, but they seem to "glow" shadows.  The swarm is crawling across the ground in a great chaotic mass of chitinous shells and trillions of legs all moving in tandem.  

You can see that they swarm all over the pedastle, where the Gem was laid a moment eariler.  Not finding it, the sounds they make seem to sound desperate with hunger, and then shift to anger.  The swarm's mass seems to swell as it wants to take back the gem!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I've got the gem, so I have to make three checks this round?[/sblock]

Julius jumps along the pedastals, moving quickly and holding the gem close to his body as he jumps across the pedastals.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 23, 2010)

You make it!   Also: just wanted to know who had the Gem for other reasons.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 23, 2010)

Angus looks at the swarm of insects crawling out of the webs and an involuntary shiver runs through his body as he starts to panic. He is not afraid by any man, beast or monster that he can hit with his sword but there is something about the insect swarm that scares him stiff. He hurriedly rummages through has backpack, extracting a couple of bottles of oil and cutting a corner off his blanket. Soaking the clothing oil he sticks it in the flash and gets his flint and steel. All the while shouting "Come on, hurry up" to the others.

[sblock=OOC]I don't know if this work but Angus is trying to make a Molotov cocktail.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 23, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]  Hm...  Okay, I have two tasks for you:  first, roll a Craft check DC15 to see if you succeed.   

Second:  get some lamp oil, a blanket and a sharp knife or sword.  Put the blanket in a knapsack, and the oil.  Put on hockey equipment, then the backpack.  Okay, while you're doing that, I want you to squat down, take off the backpack, pull out a blanket, cut it with a sharp knife, make a molotov cocktail (don't light it).  Then tell me how long that takes you.

If you can do the crafting in 30 seconds, I'll allow a full round action for it, then you can throw next round.  If it takes more than that, I'll say two rounds to craft it, and throw it on the third round.  If it takes you less, I'll give you 1000xp and let you do this as a free action.

Or you could throw the lamp oil somewhere, then light it with a second action.  I think for a cocktail you'd need a glass bottle anyway.

ps: don't really make bombs or molotov cocktails at home, as they are dangerous.  Just saying.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 24, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> [sblock=ooc]  Hm...  Okay, I have two tasks for you:  first, roll a Craft check DC15 to see if you succeed.
> 
> Second:  get some lamp oil, a blanket and a sharp knife or sword.  Put the blanket in a knapsack, and the oil.  Put on hockey equipment, then the backpack.  Okay, while you're doing that, I want you to squat down, take off the backpack, pull out a blanket, cut it with a sharp knife, make a molotov cocktail (don't light it).  Then tell me how long that takes you.
> 
> ...



[sblock=OOC]Angus is not particularly serious about this, its just that the insect swarm has scared him badly and he is panicking. Don't worry he is not going to stick around. As soon as the others are out of the room, he will be hot on their heels.

In fact, I'll go back and re-edit my last entry.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 24, 2010)

Seeing the others cross the chasm Keepiru begins dashing up the stairs as quickly as he can, taking the blazing daylight emanating from his starknife with him.

ooc - Angus, FitD
[sblock]
There is info in the Paizo SRD for making oil into a thrown weapon. It's in the equipment section.

Oil: A pint of oil burns for 6 hours in a lantern or lamp. You can also use a flask of oil as a splash weapon. Use the rules for alchemist's fire (see Special Substances and Items on Table: Goods and Services), except that it takes a full-round action to prepare a flask with a fuse. Once it is thrown, there is a 50% chance of the flask igniting successfully.

You can pour a pint of oil on the ground to cover an area 5 feet square, provided that the surface is smooth. If lit, the oil burns for 2 rounds and deals 1d3 points of fire damage to each creature in the area.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 24, 2010)

[sblock= Selc, Angus]  Good point.  I'll allow it.  Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 26, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Second and third jump checks.  Sorry about that, it lost, then apparently found the first rolls.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Can we have a progress update?  Poor weakened Sindri has been running up that hallway for over a week now...[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 28, 2010)

Initiative:  the Creature(s?) goes last; I'll have everyone's responses in whatever order you answer, then I'll have the creature go.


Julis and Ragnor start to jump from pillar to pillar, leaping from post to post as far as they can.  The going is tough without even a running start, but their muscles and agility make up for it in this deadly game of hopscotch.

Sir Angus begins to fiddle with things in his backpack, oil and fire and a torn piece of his blanket.  He hunkers down near the exit, calling to the others to hurry and leave as fast as they can.

Sindri and Keepiru leave the area, taking their light sources with them.  As they go, Julius and Ragnor are lit now only by the glowing of the Gem itself  (unless someone else has a torch; Angus?).  Those who have abandoned the room can reach the steps by the end of this round.

Kain and the archer-woman stay by the edge of the pit, Kain whispering words in prayer to a glow of energy around himself (prayers of enthusiasm about the coming battle), while his partner begins hastily firing arrows at the darkness in the back of the room.  The arrows hit something other than the stone, but to little effects.

THE CREATURE, as it could be called, becomes a mass of darkness that seems to swallow the light around it.  The other end of the room is completely dark now.  A hideous chant is voiced by its millions of mouths, human-sounding voices all droning on together:  "T'leh R'yod Aklzech!  T'leh R'yod Aklzech!"  The thrumming of millions of legs and the beating of millions of wings sends a rush of air forward through the room.

The beast moves forward across the webs, darkening the room as it goes.  The webs have made it very much easier for them to traverse the room, and acts for the swarm the way a solid floor would work for a man.  It surrounds the two jumpers almost immediately, many leaping upon their forms and digging with horrific efficiency to get under their skins  ((13 damage each this round)).

NEXT ROUND!


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 28, 2010)

Trying to catch as many of his companions as possible Sindri will cast _haste_.  He's terrified of the light-eating swarm but he can't just let his friends get devoured.  _Maybe this will give them a chance to get out,_ he thinks.  "Jack!" commands Sindri in a quivering tone.  "Go back and help them get out."  He gazes briefly as the shaggy creature starts to head back.  "And try not to get eaten..."  Sindri then turns away and continues to make his way out.

Jack returns some way down the corridor towards the last of the party to leave.  "Get out!" he growls.  "You cannot fight these things!"
[sblock=OOC]
Sindri:
Standard: Cast Haste.  Targets: Sindri, Keepiru, as many of his other companions as are within range.  Jack only if he can't get everyone else.
Move: Continue out of the complex

Jack:
Move: Go back a little down the hallway towards the last of the group
Standard:  ?[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 28, 2010)

Flying up the stairs out of the tunnel, Keepiru whirls about in the room they fought the skeletons in. He murmurs a quick prayer and passes his hands over his body. A white glow seems to surround him as the power of Desna protects him. 
He says, "We must be ready to block the stairway once more when the others make it out! How do we put the plug back in place?"

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Casting Protection from Evil on myself.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 28, 2010)

Julius runs away from the black mass, grabbing a torch out of his backpack as he runs, lighting it, and using it to fend off the darkness.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 28, 2010)

Seeing how the creepy crawlies use the webs, freaks Angus out even more than he is already; if that's possible. However, he takes a couple of deep breaths and manages to get himself back under control. He decides to abandon his plan to create a fire bomb and instead douses the nearer parts of the web with the contents of one of his oil flasks. He then lights the cloth he has cut but waits for Julis and Ragnor to clear the web before dropping it on the oil and high tailing it up the stairs.

[sblock=OOC]Don't know how long this will take but if Julis and Ragnor clear the web before he's finish he just run after them.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Ragnor also attempts to fire the webs.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 29, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> Ragnor also attempts to fire the webs.





The Scorching ray is your action for this round, then.  The Swarm is doing a distracting attack.  

Julius and Ragnor:  please roll fortitude saves vs. Nausea!


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Ragnor attempts to stave off the nausea.  Retch!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 29, 2010)

Julius also tries to fight off the nausea


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 29, 2010)

Ragnor: as you are nauseated due to the swarm, you can't cast your Scorching Ray (sorry).  All you can do is jump to the ledge and hobble past our ranger and Kain (can't remember names right now).  

Julius:  you get past the jumping easily, and can run to the stairs this round.  You fight off the nausea.  You have left Ragnor behind, along with the others there.

Angus:  you'll have to move to the lip of the tunnel to douse the webs.  Just saying, as that means you finish your action right there.  So Ragnor and Julius just make it, you throw your rag onto the webs, things light up.

THE WEBS are now aflame.

There, in the tunnel mouth, are: 
 Ranger
 Kain
Ragnor
Angus

Near the stairs are:
Julius
and now Jack, who arrives to help the others.

Climbing the stairs are:
Keepiru
Sindri


In the room above is:
The Scholar


THE CREATURE:   wailing its ominous chant, the creature is met with the flaming webs.  The webs catch flame relatively easily, thanks both to the oil and the possibly oily nature of the webs.  Light fills the area of the flames, and with as much speed as it can muster the swarm disperses to the walls of the room.

The flaming webs fall into the room below, and the party members there are privy to a sight unseen by any (save Sindri) in over four thousand years.  Horrific statues line the walls, depraved forms of monsters worshiped by savages and sorcerers long before the Azlanti moved in from the seas.  It is a sight that will haunt the party for the rest of their lives...

THE CREATURE LIVES!  The meaning of the holes in the walls becomes abundantly clear, as (at the end of its movement) the swarm begins to (well) swarm out of them and cover the walls.  In another moment they will reach down and attack!

Update:  Ragnor is nauseated, and can only take a move action each round.  Angus is in heavy armor, and can only move, what, 20 ft?  He can take a double-move, but that's 40 ft total (ie: he will be taking damage next round of some sort; figure something out to deal with this, I suggest!)   

Julius and Jack can see what's happening, as the Swarm is emerging all along the corridor.  That means in the spaces next to them are about to be this horrible swarm-creature!

NEXT ROUND!


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Wasn't there a haste spell cast?[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 30, 2010)

[sblock=haste spell]  Posting from work.  I recall that, but I didn't have it on the "Advanced" post recap of the thread.  Was it on you and Ragnor?  Or on Sindri and Keepiru?

I want to correctly count the rounds here.  As I understand it, since grabbing the Gem started combat, I count two rounds worth of actions.  I can go back and switch it up, but I want to make sure the "action economy" is paid attention to.

The reason being that, spoiler alert: this is the last monster of the adventure.  This guy could very well kill everyone.  I left several aides around the dungeon when I designed it, to help out; only one of them has been found.  Still, it is possible to escape (maybe even easy) or even slay the beast.

HOWEVER: I don't want to fudge.  I want to count everything and make sure the party beats the beast fair and square (or flees).  I'm not aiming for a TpK, however, but this is a situation where I'll let the actions of the party determine what happens; in theory a TPK could happen, and I'll let it happen for this fight (though I won't encourage it from my end).

And yes, the reward is commensurate with the risk; that's all the spoiler you'll get on that part 

So: if I made a mistake, please do remind me.  I'll edit posts.  I think I'll even go back over this stuff on paper.  I'm learning a lot, so in advance I want to thank you all for sticking around through the module.  It's been a heck of a five-room dungeon![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2010)

ooc: hi. the stalking lurker here. Just wanted to give you what you asked for. I quoteth:



GlassEye said:


> Trying to catch as many of his companions as possible Sindri will cast _haste_.  He's terrified of the light-eating swarm but he can't just let his friends get devoured.  _Maybe this will give them a chance to get out,_ he thinks.  "Jack!" commands Sindri in a quivering tone.  "Go back and help them get out."  He gazes briefly as the shaggy creature starts to head back.  "And try not to get eaten..."  Sindri then turns away and continues to make his way out.
> 
> Jack returns some way down the corridor towards the last of the party to leave.  "Get out!" he growls.  "You cannot fight these things!"
> [sblock=OOC]
> ...


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Scott!  (and I asked if you wanted to play... yeesh!)   And that was before Sindri ran up the steps, so...  (looking up the spell)

Okay looks like it would affect Sindri, Keepiru, Angus (explains how he got the fire ready for the webs so fast), Kain, Ranger-girl, Jack.  Ragnor and Julius are too far from him to affect.

So really it doesn't make a huge difference for most folks.  Angus can now move 40ft per round in his armor, everyone else can go 60, except Ragnor (30) and Julius (30).

Sindri and Keepiru can make it up the steps in one round if they do nothing else, then.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 30, 2010)

[sblock=Movement]According to this (PFSRD), Angus can move 120' (=3*40'), Ragnor & Julius can move 120' (=4*30') and the others can move 240' (=4*60'). Unless the swarm is effecting movement.[/sblock]
As soon as Ragnor and Julius arrives at the entrance, Angus shoos the others up the tunnel and runs after them as fast as he can. He attempts to scoop his backpack up as he passes but fails to grab it. However, he doesn't stop as he realises that possessions can always be replaced but only if he is still alive.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 30, 2010)

[sblock=movement]  If you're doing nothing but Run, right?  It's a full-round action.  If you pick up your Backpack, that's a move action.  Do you want to keep your backpack or run?

But yeah, full-round action to Run.  And I believe you can move through an ally's square, too, so if someone's slower than you are.

I'll... need to double check on the swarm vs. movement.  I don't think it is, though.  

Come to think of it, unless a Swarm can take a run movement, you may be able to escape the range of the swarm.  hah!  Joke's on me.  I have to go to work, but I'll double-check my notes on this homebrew-baddy when I'm done.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 31, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> [sblock=movement]  If you're doing nothing but Run, right?  It's a full-round action.  If you pick up your Backpack, that's a move action.  Do you want to keep your backpack or run?
> 
> But yeah, full-round action to Run.  And I believe you can move through an ally's square, too, so if someone's slower than you are.
> 
> ...



[sblock=OOC]Edited previous move. Part about trying to grab backpack is just fluff. Full round actions is to RUN AWAY [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay, I've done the math.  

Most of the party can get out, as the Haste spell and Julius' full round Run can get them a long distance in 6 rounds (the duration of the spell).  You're all up to the main floor in 6 rounds, except Julius who's easily at the Skeleton room.


Unfortunately, Ragnor is Nauseated for 1d4 rounds even after getting away from the swarm.  That means only a move action each round, which means that he can't full-round Run.

Because the Ranger and Kain can get away with Haste, I suppose they could grab Ragnor; but I'm not sure if they could really help him up the whole way.  The three or even just two of them would be dragging this much slower guy up; potentially carrying him could work.

Thing is, the Swarm's speed is 40, and that's without Haste.  it isn't hampered by moving through the small stairwell, as it has its own passages up.  It's going to get to the Skeleton room at about the same time Julius gets there.

What I'm saying is that Ragnor is going to be taking average 7 damage every round for 5 rounds, while the Haste spell is going on.  Even more than this, the creature will stay on him until he dies.

Is the party going to leave him?  Does he have another escape plan, one that works despite being Nauseated for potentially the entire time it's on him?

ideas?

Ragnor:  What do you do to get out of this?  You have 6 rounds of actions, with the swarm constantly on your the whole way through.

Everyone:  is anyone stopping to help Ragnor?  

If not, what do you do when you get to the surface?  Elapsed time: 6 rounds of Haste.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 3, 2010)

Jack, already having returned part of the way, will continue until he gets to Ragnor.  When he sees the sorcerer's distress he will heft him up onto his back and run for the exit.

Sindri will, when he reaches the surface, activate Bond Senses in order to sense what Jack is experiencing down below.  When he sees the dilemma he will activate his Maker's Call to summon Jack and Ragnor as per Dimension Door to him.  If necessary, Sindri will use Life Link to prevent damage to Jack to keep him from being sent back to the outer planes.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 3, 2010)

just checking if it includes other people.  If so, that basically means you have an at-will teleport in combat, and that's insanely powerful... but it is okay according to what i'm reading about DD.  wow.  GlassEye, you've just shown me how broken Summoner can be (at least in an E6 game, which is what I tend to run at home).  Granted, it's not like you can travel to other spots from the sumoner that way, but instant recall with friends... wow.  This would have been so much simpler if Jack had gone across with Julius and just ported him away!

I commend you with a bonus 100xp for that.

Okay, so combat has been going for two round, then six rounds of running away, and we see Julius in the Skeleton room, and everyone else on the surface.

Kain decided not to run, as an Oracle of Gorum never runs from battle; however, punching the swarm only got it to devour him faster.  With a horrific shriek the flesh is devoured from his skeletal body, leaving only wet bones and torn equipment.


NEW ROUND

Julius: you're in the room with all the skeletons.  Their bones, armor, and long blades still lie around the room.  The Swarm is at the doorway.  Its chorus of horrific voices, chanting their strange mantra, echo throughout the chamber here.  It's beginning to unnerve you; the voices following you up the tight steps, the bugs nipping at you and flooding the area with their bodies and their noise.  The presence in the Gem gives you what encouragement it can, though it is obviously terrified of the swarm.  It gives you light from the gem as best it can so you can see.

Are you going to stand and fight, or keep running?

Everyone Else:  You're in the Temple area.  You can hear the swarm below.  A moment ago you could hear Kain's battle cry turn into a shriek and suddenly stop dead.  

What do you do?

Then the Swarm will go.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 3, 2010)

Sindri doesn't know what to do and he's nearly out of spells.  In a near panic he runs back to the gear left above and starts rooting through it looking for something, anything with which to make a fire.

Once Ragnor is delivered safely, Jack will stand to oppose the swarm.  He knows it will likely end in his return to the planes beyond...

[sblock=OOC]Also remember that our characters were made up with the APG playtest, not the final version.  Several things were toned down and Jack wouldn't quite be the combat monster that he is now if he had been converted to the final version.  Maker's Call does appear to be the same, however, and this situation is ideal for its use.  I thought about sending Jack across to the pedestal but he can't jump worth a darn.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 3, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Ragnor attempts to think his friends, in between dry heaves.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 3, 2010)

Thinking of the gem, Julius continues to run out of the temple and away from the swarm, when he gets out he will see if the sky is clear, if it is, he will smash the stone, assuming the swarm is out of sight, else he will see if there is a horse in the camp and will take that as far away from the swarm as he can.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 4, 2010)

Angus reaches the top of the stairs and runs into the temple area. Out of breath he bends over, panting and gasping for air until he finally manages to gets his breathing under control. Straightening up and looking round, he see everyone is there except for Kain and Julius. Angus is still working up the courage to go find them, when he hears Julius' footsteps pounding up the stairs and the death cry of Kain. While waiting for Julius to clear the stairs, Angus checks the door to see if closing it will provide a seal against the swarm.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 5, 2010)

Once Julius reaches the top of the stairs, Keepiru shouts "Smash the gem!". He stands near the doorway with shaking knees while holding aloft the starknife still glowing with the Daylight spell. He readies himself to hurl the weapon at the approaching swarm in a last ditch effort to drive them back so they can escape. He nods at Angus who stands nearby ready to close the door after the last of them escapes the depths.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 5, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]That's everyone?

Keepiru: can you roll your to-hit with the Star?

Angus:  roll a perception check or knowledge: Engineering

Sindri:  roll a search check.   ...or find me a list of equipment you lads decided upon for the cart.  I don't think there was one.  In that case, roll to see if the Scholar brought anything.

Follow-up post forthcoming.  Yay!
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 5, 2010)

Sindri gives up his search before finding anything that he can use to burn the swarm.  Instead, he stands tall determined to do his best to help his companions survive this.  "Jack, I dismiss you!  Return to the Icy Wastes until I call you forth again!"  Sindri stretches forth his hand and with an abrupt arcane movement of his fingers terminates his bond with Jack.

Jack roars out his frustration and dismay but vanishes from the temple in a swirl of snowflakes.  The glowing rune on Sindri's forehead fades and he feels a sudden loneliness.  Grimly he readies himself for the battle and begins calling forth creatures from the plane of fire.

[sblock=OOC]Actions:
Standard: dismiss Jack
Standard: summon monster III to summon forth 1d3 small fire elementals.
Yes, I know it'll take two rounds of actions for Sindri to perform these actions.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 8, 2010)

Unless he is convinced that the door won't stop the insects, Angus starts to close the door as soon as Julius runs pass. At the same time he shouts "Someone help me with these doors." in a panicky voice. If he sees any signs of the insects coming though the doorway he will shout "Run for it" and bolt out of the temple. Remembering about the magical path, he will keep on it.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 8, 2010)

Seeing the swarm below him, Keepiru winds back and hurls the daylight-imbued starknife into the depths and prays that it finds its mark.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 8, 2010)

Sindri:  are you doing Move actions during those two rounds?



Everyone:  

Sindri rushes back to the wagon, searching for something to use against the swarm among the scholar's belongings.  He gives up mid-way, however, and dismisses Jack.  He begins to summon other creatures, knowin full well these actions will take time.

Angus, at the doors, discerns that he has no idea whether the swarm will be held back by the door.  However, he does see that the swarm is coming up the steps very fast, indeed on Julius' heels, and suddenly wishes he were farther from the doorway.  He yells  "Run for it" And then goes as fast as he can towards the other end of the temple; by this point, I'm afraid, there isn't that far he can go before the swarm overtakes him!  ((remember, we're starting this round here; you moved to the door to check it out; then checked it out; then ran for it.  That means at most you can go 20 or 30 feet away, much less than the swarm's movement.))

Keepiru and the Archer have the same idea, one throwing his daylight-imbued starknife, the other firing off as many arrows as she can into the mass of hellish insects.  The "crawling chaos" is struck well, and thanks to the daylight spell the priest and ranger can see that every single one of their attacks hits a bug.  Yet the sheer mass of the target, and the plethora of targets within one target, overwhelm their single-target attacks.  The darkness is knocked away around the lone beetle Keepiru hit, until the swarm moves past that area: then the darkness begins to fill the temple.

The scholar and Julius lock eyes as the rogue escapes the tunnel.  The two of them start running together, side-by-side, out of the temple.  

Julius finds that the only ride was the wagon mule; he could unhitch it from the wagon and hope it takes a rider, or he could keep running.

The scholars eyes lock onto the Gem.  It's real!  Julius, you must hand that thing to me immediately!  Give me the gem!

The swarm moves into the top level of the temple.  It is massive, covering so much more area than any groups of spiders or rats you've ever seen in previous adventures.  It is an onslaught of crawling horrors, overwhelming you with their incessant chanting in strange, otherworldly voices.  The daylight starknife is an orb of light their bodies begin to swallow, and despite the clear day outside the temple you find the area inside filled with darkness.

Angus is quickly overwhelmed by the swarm, being covered by the trillions of hungry mouths tearing at his flesh.  ((13 damage))

Keepiru and the Ranger, too, are far too close to the door and are covered by the swarm  ((13 damage)), which moves shockingly fast across the ground here.

Ragnor, still dryheaving and trying to thank his friends, finds himself likewise covered ((13 damage)).

Each of those afflicted immediately find the experience both horrifying and nauseating as the swarm covers them and chants strange things into their ears.  The suffocation of the swarm, the thousands of mouths consuming them, and now the psychological attack of the voices in your heads is enough to potentially drive you insane!   ((please roll Will and Fort saves))

Julius, Singri and the Scholar are outside the temple, by the wagons, but can see the temple filling with darkness and hear the cries of the ranger, if not others in the party.



NEXT ROUND!  WHO STILL LIVES?


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 8, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I suppose that during his move actions he will continue to search for oil to make fire for use against the swarm.  This will certainly make Sindri look panicked as it will look like he can't decide on an effective action.  Wouldn't be that far from the truth, lol.

Not sure if you noticed it but Julius tried to break the gem here[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 8, 2010)

yeah, I will smash it ASAP. deal with the consequences later


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 8, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

will and fort saves.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 8, 2010)

As Angus is overtaken by the swarm he has to fight down his panic before it renders him immobile. Just then he remembers the necklace he found and recalls tails of magic gems that turn into fireballs. Desperate, clutching at straw and with no other options, Angus pulls one of the gems free from the necklace and throw it so that it smashes near the doorway before moving outside.

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that at this stage running is no longer an option.
BTW neither me or Angus have actually the foggiest idea what we're doing, we're just winging it.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 9, 2010)

Keepiru attempts to flee from the horrific plague of insects. He regrets losing his blade, wishing he could have it in hand if he is to die this day. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Moving 40' away from the swarm then casting fly, unless I fail these two rolls...

Adding the +2 resistance bonus for protection from evil
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 10, 2010)

Sindri:  yeah, it's cool to look over your shoulder to see if the cart has, like, useful objects on it.  It has food, blankets, and whatever you lot put on it.

Julius:   Remember, he had to get out of there and to the mule, which is a long way to go. 
So: do you smash it, or give it to the Scholar?

Ragnor:  yeah, failed saves.  You're nauseated (ie: only a move action) and overwhelmed psychologically.  Roll % for me, will you?

Angus:  Yeah, failed saves.  You're Nauseated and overwhelmed.  HOWEVER you have the option of moving or lobbing that stone: which do you choose?
  Please roll %

Keepiru:  your fortitude is enough to avoid confusion (so you can act normally; how do you have 40 movement if the Haste spell is gone?), but the trauma of the event threatens your core beliefs.  You are overwhelmed!   Roll % !!!

Keepiru Re: Ranger-girl:  The swarm feasts upon her, and she falls next to Keepiru.  Her bow falls from her hands as she attempts to swat the creatures away.  While she's not dead, she is very weak: one hand reaches up and clings to Keepiru's hem.  She is mute, you remember, as anyone with a voice would have screamed in agony by now (much as Kain had earlier)


I'll wait for your responses before I say what the swarm is doing.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 10, 2010)

I smash the gem, as the lady in the gem told me to do.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 10, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I smash the gem, as the lady in the gem told me to do.





Okay, how?  With your fist?  With a barrage of spoken-word poetry?  Let's hear it.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 11, 2010)

*OOC:*


Angus will lob the stone


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 11, 2010)

Angus:  okay, now I need you to roll for high or low.  1d2 would do, but any die that can be evenly divided will be fine.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 11, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Okay, how?  With your fist?  With a barrage of spoken-word poetry?  Let's hear it.












*OOC:*


assuming there are stones in the ground, in any case I will go where there is a stone in the first place







Julius sets down the stone and takes out one of his daggers and smashes the gem with the hilt. If this does not work he will take out his longsword and try to smash it with that hilt, which would be bigger and stronger.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 11, 2010)

Roll to hit, and roll object damage.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 11, 2010)

done, I do not think that the damage will be enough to break it, so i will roll for longsword attack and damage

EDIT: longsword was a critical, so I will roll to confirm and then the damage will be 16 if I can confirm


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 12, 2010)

The Gem:  Okay, so you do some damage to the Gem; however the gemstone is fairly hard.  You're impressed that you could do anything with even a longsword, as this is basically a rock the size of a cantaloupe.  

The Scholar starts freaking out, and grabs you about the shoulders.  Are you insane?!  You'll destroy the Gem!  Give it to me!  And with that he lunges for it, reaching to grab it in his hand.


Angus:  Do you throw the stone to the door the Swarm is coming out of, or the hole between the pillars you'd planned on leaving through?


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 12, 2010)

Angus considers using the stone to clear the exit from the temple but decides that he could catch his friends in the blast as they try to escape. Instead, he throws the stone towards the door the Swarm is pouring out of.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 12, 2010)

Angus:  You throw the bead.  It strikes the swarm and bursts with blue and white light.  There is a rush of frigidly cold wind, and a light frost on the stone where the bead landed.  While the swarm isn't dead, there is a wide space where many of its parts fled from, and several dead husks of its members lying there.  The blast affected it more than the single-weapon attacks of other members of the party.

[sblock=Angus]  You've snapped in some small way.  The sight of the swarm, the brief glimpse of them illuminated by the burst of the bead, will haunt you the rest of your days.  Something about them is suddenly very compelling: you don't want to attack or destroy them, just watch them as they crawl and devour.  You'll have to force yourself to do anything other than be fascinated by them for this encounter.

Will save please, or be fascinated.

Also:  please roll 1d4-1 to see how many rounds you're nauseated for.  I'm adding the -1 to account for this round, the result meaning how many more rounds this will last.[/sblock]

Everyone:  Could everyone who's nauseated please roll 1d4?  This will include this round.


Also:  I just bought the GameMastery Guide, and they have rules for chase scenes.  If you really wanted to flee the area instead of standing and fighting, I could whip up a quick chase.  If you lot win, you escape the swarm (and wow, that's a cool rules subset!).

If not, we can keep going the standard route, round-by-round.

And can I have some updates on how everyone's doing?  Like, HP, etc?


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Sindri hasn't yet been swallowed by the swarm so he's still (momentarily) ok with his hit points.
HP 32/48
Spells remaining: 1st - 2/5; 2nd - 1/4[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 12, 2010)

*nausea rolls*

Don't know the DC of the rolls so here is two, for the two attacks so far.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 12, 2010)

"Get off me!" Julius says before once again trying to smash the gem.

[sblock=OOC]how much damage am I doing to this thing, if I just chipped it then I am probably going to stop, also depending on how annoying the scholar gets I may have to stab him (In the arm of course) to give him something to think about other than saving the gem. I am unaligned of course, heck I could split right now, but my character has something to gain from this. I also have a quick question, was there a hammer of some sort in the cart at the beginning or not? because that could be very useful. Attack and damage comin' right up[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 12, 2010)

Julius:  you're doing damage, especially with the critical hit.  It's got hardness 8, so it's soaking quite a bit; in theory I should be more strict, as the sword shouldn't really work, but hardness 8 does the job for our purposes.

There is a digging kit in the wagon, including a pickaxe and a shovel.  If anyone bought a climbers kit, that would have a suitable hammer.  Yes, a hammer will do more damage; and if you have a spike to drive into the gem, you'll automatically get it.

Rangerjohn:  it's every round you're in there, I suppose.  One should do for now.  If you don't leave the swarm I'll get you to Fort save each round, then when you leave or save we'll start counting the rounds.  I think that makes sense.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 12, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]for next turn probably[/sblock]

Looking up, Julius pots the pickaxe, he quickly runs over and grabs it, before hitting the gem with it.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 13, 2010)

okay, that's next round.  At least.  I need everyone to act, rolling me some % dice and coming up with their next actions.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 13, 2010)

*Angus' Saves (52/68HP)*

Something about the way the flash lit up the swarm horrified Angus, in fact it momentarily freezes him.  Angus closes his eyes, shakes his head and gathers his resolve. Opening his eyes once again Angus finds his head has cleared, although he still feels sick.

Feeling he can now judge the effect of the beads, he uses another bead to try to clear the insects from between him and the exit.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 13, 2010)

your nausea continues.

You have the will to not be fascinated by the creeping doom surrounding you, this encounter.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 13, 2010)

Sindri drops the useless objects he's pulled from the wagon.  Chanting the words of power as quickly as he can he summons in living fire...

Two writhing, snake-like fire elementals appear and advance on the swarm striking and burning as they go.

[sblock=OOC]I got a little lost but I think this is the round that Sindri summons in some small fire elementals.
Standard: summon monster III to summon forth 1d3 small fire elementals.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 13, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

Ragnor tries to make his way out of the swarm.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 14, 2010)

The foul, unnatural swarm pours over Keepiru causing the young man to shriek in fear and pain. He tries to catch hold of his fallen comrade before she is lost below the swarm.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Okay, only moved 30' with no haste. I missed that being removed. Let me know if the Fly spell went off, it affects my next actions.
[/SBLOCk]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, if he's nauseated, then it means he only has that one action, right?  If he can cast the spell, then sure.  

Fly?  That's a cleric spell, or a Desna Cleric spell?


Everyone:  hey, we're fighting effectively a bbeg!  In pbp!  How rare is this?!


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not sure what we're doing could be classified as 'fighting effectively'


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 16, 2010)

[sblock=effective fighting here] Hey, I never said stand and fight was the effective method.  There's an entire forest to flee into, and I did leave those beads... I suppose also having special weapons and armor on the skeletons that you guys didn't even check counts (they were skeletal warriors who could earth glide, thanks to the armor; and the swords could do damage to swarms, so the melee fighters could do something every round if they did want to fight).

it's doable.  I'm not expecting anything of any of you.  I just designed the place.
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 16, 2010)

[sblock=also] the Gem has a Djinn Princess in it.  That's the treasure. [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 18, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Well, if he's nauseated, then it means he only has that one action, right?  If he can cast the spell, then sure.
> 
> Fly?  That's a cleric spell, or a Desna Cleric spell?




OOC
[sblock]
It's from the travel domain, his third level domain spell. Also I forgot the 40' movement rate was from the domain as well, 40' is his base speed.

If nauseated all that he can do is take a move action. He'll probably try and grab the person that went down next to him and flee away from the swarms path. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Well looks like Ragnor is out of this one way or the other.  Either he flees and can't help.  Or he dies.  Nice playing with you guys.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 18, 2010)

The elementals continue to attack.  They whip around like cables of fire striking at and burning the swarm wherever they can.  Sindri, seeing Ragnor in trouble, casts his last spell of the second circle and drops a _Wind Wall_ between him and the swarm.

[sblock=OOC]Well, with repeated descriptions of exploding skeletons and videos of nuclear explosions I for one didn't think there was anything left after the skeletons died.  <shrug>  Also, I don't know if anyone else feels this way, but I find myself continually wondering if it's time for me to post my next round combat actions.  A little clearer direction on that point would help the pace of combat, I believe.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 19, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]  For sure.

I'm still waiting on the percentile die rolls from everyone who failed their Will saves.  So far, I think I only got that from Angus.  Realistically, these effects won't kick in until well after the adventure, but if you use these characters later it'll be good to know.

Ragnor: how many HP do you have?

Keepiru:  sweet!  Travel is a good domain, it seems.  Noted for later.

Glasseye:  Fair enough.  I put those in for Ragnor's player, who was having dice issues up until then (ie: he finally hit something!).  With 20/20 hindsight, despite the descriptions being mostly them crumbling or what have you, I suppose the videos made them seem like expendable minions rather than item-using henchmen.

Once I get the % dice from everyone, I'll do the next round.

[sblock=spoiler] When Julius acts, he'll break the gem with the pick.  As a result, that will basically end this adventure.  Anyone who survives will go up a level, and I'll finish off the thread for this dungeon crawl.  [/sblock]

However, we still have to get there.  % please!


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 19, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Don't know if I failed or not, so just in case here is a percentile roll.  As for hp I'm unsure, don't remember if Ragnor was fresh after the skelly fight or not.  He has 49 at full health.  Also unsure just how long he has been in the swarm, what with the 'teleport' an all. [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 22, 2010)

Ragnor:  [sblock=madness check!]  You rolled Mania/Phobia.  The focus: swarms of bugs!   You can roll high/low to see if it's Mania or Phobia.  Either way, after this adventure you'll need to Will Save each encounter with a swarm, or be fascinated or afraid.  High for Mania, Low for Phobia.[/sblock]

Also: I can edit your action this round if you say what it is.


ooc:  Everyone in the swarm at the end of this round please check your HP this round to see if you survive the damage from the swarm.  If you do, you lived.  If you don't you died... in theory (read the end)


THE FINAL ROUND!

Sindri sends his elementals into the temple, attacking the swarm with their flaming limbs again and again.  The serpents are visible in the darkness, but the shadows threaten to envelop them any moment.

The ranger is completely consumed by the swarm, what's left of her body falling to pieces and being lost in the feast.  Her hand falls away from Keepiru's cloak, vanishing.

Keepiru flees back towards the edge of the temple, his movement aided by the will of Desna.  Breaking free of the edge of the swarm the darkness vanishes!  Suddenly now in bright daylight, the nausea is still present but fading fast.

Angus throws another bead, clearing a swath of the swarm from himself in a burst of cold.  The nausea prevents him from moving further, but light from outside pours in for a moment, cheering him greatly; then the darkness returns.

Ragnor feels the swarm crawling over him, and is indecisive about whether to leave or stay fighting.  The horror is too great, the effect of the chanting and the darkness eating away at his mind, stopping him from acting in time to make a difference.  All the strength of the dragon, and no idea how to use it...


Then Julius acts.  Having grabbed the Pick from the wagon, he took a swing at the Gem.  It shattered under the pressure of the specially-designed stone-breaking tool.  A bright red light bathed the group as a beautiful young woman appeared in the air above the Assassin and the Scholar, and everyone felt themselves ...transported.


The group awoke a moment later, discovering themselves in a massive expanse of endless blue in all directions.  The Sky!  But the land was nowhere to be seen.  The wind was present, blowing them in every direction.

All the party who survived were present, including Jack the Eidolon.  All of you are healed completely from the ordeal, though your garments are tattered from the various battles you'd fought.  Kept together by some powerful force, the party floats before the strange and beautiful woman released from the Gem.

I am grateful to you, mortals, for the service you have done for me and for my family.  Long ago the cult of darkness that captured me wished to use the magic of my people for their own ends.  They trapped me in that Gem and syphoned my magic to feed a creature from the depths of the Underworld.  By placating it, they believed they could gain sorcerous powers; yet those same powers consumed them, and their Empire fell long ago, to be forgotten by your historians.  The Crawling Chaos, as it is called, is but the barest fragment of the power they tapped into, a devouring terror from beyond your time and space.  I could not challenge its magic, and am grateful to you all for saving me.

In return for your service, my father the Sultan of the Djinn of the great expanse of sky, shall grant you each your pick of a great treasure trove to arm yourselves with.  

I, for my part, shall bestow upon your party one Wish(!) that your group can agree upon.  I fear that this gift is its own burden and responsibility, but you have shown yourselves worthy of such great trust.

As well, you shall have the friendship of our tribe of Djinn; we shall be friendly to you should we meet again.  Know that this in itself is a great honor.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 22, 2010)

THE TREASURE

Your group sees a great palace hurtling towards your position (or are you flying towards it?) and soon are on the doorstep of a magnificent Djinn Stronghold made of strange stone; it is like marble, but swirls inside it move like cloud fronts.   The Princess guides you inside, where many Djinn greet you.  There is a massive door there, which opens to reveal the treasure trove of this palace.


It is fantastic: sparkling gems glitter with their own light, peaking out between round balls made of gold.  There are many urns filled with treasures, as well as racks covered in weapons, stands of armor, and other truly wondrous items created by this magical tribe.

The Princess instructs you to choose your reward, knowing that each of you can only carry up to 59,500 gp of treasure in items to equip yourselves with, and the rest with gemstones.

She inquires of the agreed-upon wish for your group (and obviously wants you to pick it soon).

She also asks:  where in the mortal world would you wish to return?  What part of Golarion would you seek to explore, or do you wish to return somewhere and live off the spoils of your adventure?

The Scholar, who she says wanted to control her for many wishes and his own ends, she forgives: had he not tried to do this, the party never would have rescued her.  He mutters "Absalom" and is transported away.

The rest of you bask in the celebration of the Djinn for some time.  The air elementals truly know how to have a good time, and their genie magic is enough to ensure that you all enjoy yourselves thoroughly.  Every want is catered to for weeks, until the time comes for the group to take your treasures and adventure once more.

The Princess of the Djinn gives you each a kiss on your foreheads, and you vanish to the material plane of Golarion.

You appear there, once more on firm ground.  The wind blows suddenly at your back, and you feel the wanderlust take you once more.  Putting one foot ahead of the next, you move forward, ready for the next adventure...


THE END!




OOC:    

Rewards:  59,500gp in magical items or material wealth.
Group Reward:  one Wish (as the spell) granted.
Experience Reward:  All survivors gain one level, and are Level 7 +200xp
Pathfinder Setting Reward:  Djinn of this tribe consider you a friend, and will be "friendly" at the start of any RP encounter.

Location:  you may be transported to anywhere in Golarion you wish.

The next adventure:  This wraps this game up (woot!).  I'm going to give XP on ENworld to anyone who chooses their items and their next destination.  I'll give more to you when the group decides on a Wish.

I'm going to design and run another adventure.  If you're not sick of me entirely, I won't mind using these same characters even post-wish, updated to 7th level.

  You pick the items you want to use with these guys, let me know.

Otherwise, it's been a lot of fun for me, and a good learning experience.  I'd appreciate feedback you could give on the adventure, what was fun and what you didn't like.  Feel free to PM this to me privately.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Good job FITD, I think that if it were me, I would limit the amount of treasure somehow for those who wish to go on to the next adventure, but that's just me.

On to how you did: I think that you did well, IMHO, the only thing that I think was bad about it was the choice you gave the party, as rangerjohn pointed out, of fight this thing with little chance of survival or run and ditch the group.

In terms of what Julius would want, probably a couple of magical, vorpal daggers, possibly throwing, but I do not have my book handy so I do not know how much those would cost.[/sblock]

Julius looks up when he sees the princess, then jumps in shock when they are transported to the sky. He looks around in wonderment at the palace. "I think our wish should be to bring back our fallen party members, what do you all think?" He says


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 23, 2010)

Congrats to everyone on a successful adventure!  It's nice to actually finish one (this is only the second I've been involved in that has actually been completed).  Thank you everyone and especially Fireinthedust. 


Sindri and Jack would collect an assortment of magical gewgaws and ask to be sent to Qadira.  Why?  It is, to them, a near mythical, exotic land far away from the witches of Irrisen...


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 23, 2010)

what of your vote for the group wish?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 23, 2010)

Keepiru is bewildered and confused upon first appearing in the realm of the air spirits. Safe at last from the dangers of the material world he relaxes and enjoys himself. He spends some of his time in the libraries of the genies gaining a unique insight into the workings extraplanar beings. Enthralled, he is sorely tempted to remain in the realm forever. At night however his thoughts are haunted by the faces of his fallen comrades and the gentle nudging of his goddess. He is reminded that his service is not yet complete and he still has time to go before claiming his reward.

When talk turns to gifts and wishes he remains quiet, unsure what to ask for and what could be of greatest value. When Julius suggests bringing back those who had died he feels a terrible burden lift from him. "Yes... Yes that is what I want as well."

For himself, he asks for a new starknife to replace the one he lost to the chaos swarm. He is overwhelmed by the generosity of the gift, a silvery four pointed blade that glows softly with starlight when drawn. It flies twice as far as his old weapon and always returns to his hand. He is also given new chain armor covered in the same silvery metal and a metal headband covered in stars, moons, and other symbols of his goddess.

He carefully considers all his options on where to proceed to next. He knows he needs to continue traveling away from Kaer Maga in Varisia, but wonders if he should continue in the same direction or not. Another continent would be interesting, and perhaps safer that Ustalav, which next lies in his path. However that dark and fearful land might benefit from the light he carries. 
He remains indecisive and decides to wait to hear what the others have planned.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
I enjoyed the adventure. I think you did a good job describing the rooms and the fighting. The only thing I get confused on is the end of a round and the start of a new one so I know when to post again. Other than that, I had a good time. I'd be interested in bringing Keepiru back for future adventures.


Requested Rewards:
Mithral Starknife +1, Distance and Returning (18,000)
Celestial Armor (+3 Mithral Chainmail, fly 1/day 22,400)
Phylactery of Positive Channeling (+2d6 to channel, 11,000)
He requests the rest be kept and used to empower the forces of good. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 23, 2010)

Sindri agrees that bringing back their lost companions would be the noble thing to do but he doesn't think it's possible to bring them all back...  He has no other suggestions.

[sblock=OOC]How many characters did we lose?  I seem to remember two, maybe three.  And unless FitD is willing to bend the rules or give us more wishes we would only be able to bring back one...[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 23, 2010)

The Djinn shake their heads, and the princess interjects sadly  I fear the devouring power of the Crawling Chaos devours more than merely flesh.  We have not the power to bring your friends back from oblivion.  

ooc: you lost Kain and the ranger girl, I'm afraid.  Oh, and Scott De War wanted to play a whole bunch.  We almost lost Ragnor, but he stayed.

Wish as per the spell, btw.  And no bringing back characters whose players dumped the game!  (though Grufflehead is in my other game, and piles of fun)

 I want the group to pick something else.  Remember, this isn't a TV show "where it was aaaaalll a dream".  This is an RPG where anything can happen!


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 24, 2010)

*OOC:*


Angus is worried that we have released the Crawling Chaos on the world. So unless he is re-assured, he will want to use the wish to confine them. IC post later


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 24, 2010)

[sblock=Final Treasure request list]
Mithral +1 Keen, Speed Dagger (50,502 GP)
+1 Keen Dagger (8,002 GP)

Total: 58,504 GP

and like keepiru he would like the rest to be used for good[/sblock]

Julius walks over to the rack of weapons and picks out two daggers, one of them in particular is very light and well balanced and has a silvery sheen to it, with a very sharp blade, while the other, while heavier it is still just as sharp as the other. "I also would like to use the wish to contain the Crawling Chaos" he says.

[sblock=OOC]I know that my character would LIKE to be teleported to where his nemesis is (See background, the guy killed his family) but he could probably either forget about it or figure he got killed by someone else already and so Julius will go wherever the majority of the group heads off to, assuming they will take him.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 24, 2010)

I need to give more XP before I can give everyone else XP here... okay, on a mission to find some awesome people!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 24, 2010)

check this thread where it has pretty much degenerated into handing out xp to everyone.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 25, 2010)

post in this thread so I can!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 26, 2010)

I did already. Right here:



Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: hi. the stalking lurker here. Just wanted to give you what you asked for. I quoteth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 26, 2010)

Angus is shocked by the transition between fighting an indescribable horror for his very soul and floating in a tranquil sky. It takes him several minutes before he can adjust and realise that he is actually safe.

Over the next few weeks he throws himself into the Djinn's celebrations and the horror of the crawling chaos starts to fade, although he still wakes up at night screaming. Eventual, like all good things, the party comes to an end and Angus realises that it is time to choose his treasure and go.

Initially, Angus is tempted to take a monetary reward and restore his family's fortune. Then it occurs to him that all this would achieve is to allow his family and their hangers-on to resume their decadent habits and they would go through the money in no time. Instead he decided to continue his career as an adventurer and starts to look for items that will make him a more effective fighter.

Looking round the treasure hall he quickly finds some mitheral plate armor. The amulets are all organised and checking through them he finds one that does exactly what he needs. Checking through the belts, which are also well organised, he comes across a Belt of Giant Strength. The only thing that he has trouble with is the swords. There are long swords, short swords, broad swords, even swords that are used two-handed. The only thing he can't find is a magic bastard sword and he has no desire to give up years of training and start learning the subtleties of a differnet type of sword. Finally he comes across an alcove right at the back of the hall which is packed with items all thrown in a big heap. There sticking out the top is an obviously magic bastard sword.

Festooned with his new possessions, Angus joins the others to discuss were to go and how to us the wish. having listed to the various comments about reviving their fallen comrades, Angus says "While its an admiral idea to revive our comrades, I'm worried that we have released the Crawling Chaos onto an unprepared world. Can't we use the wish to contain it again?"

When the discussion gets round to were to go, Angus indicates his willingness to stay with the group and has no preference as to where to go.


```
[b]Shopping List[/b]

Mitheral Full Plate of Speed			26,500
+1 Magic Bastard Sword 	- Flaming		 8,335
Amulet of natural armor	+2			 8,000
Belt of Giant Strength +4			16,000
						======
						58,835
```


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 26, 2010)

The Djinn confer.  So it is imprisonment of the Crawling Chaos you wish for?  Indeed, we can do this easily enough, as if we had cast a very powerful spell of a similar nature.  Yet be forewarned that the very nature of the Crawling Chaos is to devour magic, as well as other forms of energy, and it could break out of its prison given time.  As well, like the Empire that contained it before, its curse may affect our clan in a similar way because our magic would contain it.

To truly imprison it would require a quest of epic proportions.  We could contain the Crawling Chaos, so long as you agreed to go immediately and seek out a means of final imprisonment for the beast, before it can devour all of Golarion.  Before, we must add, its curse devours our clan.  

If you fail, then our people are surely doomed.  Would you have us take this risk?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 26, 2010)

Keepiru turns to speak with Sindri and Jack, who he has worked well with during the adventure. They speak about the possibilities of travel and what the world has to show. It doesn't take long to convince him to join them in Qadira. He tells his hosts that he wishes to travel with them there.

As for the wish, he would also like the menace contained now that bringing back his comrades is not possible.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 27, 2010)

Angus is troubled by the Djinn's words and replies "Your words truly worry me. I can't, in all honesty, ask you to risk your tribe's very soul to stop the Crawling menace. At the same time I don't want it to devour all of Golarion. It you don't use your magic to contain it, how long do we have before it starts killing significant numbers of people.

Also, do you know what we need to do to contain it permanently?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 28, 2010)

Back from holiday, will update and choose treasure tomorrow.  As for wish, it would depend on the answers to the questions asked.  As for the adventure, I enjoyed the concept.  The problems I had, were between my character design and the die roller.  Although, it is bad that a swarm is basically save or die.  Yes, I can very well see Ragnor developing a phobia.

Here is the roll for high or low.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 30, 2010)

*Ragnor Drakechild*

[sblock=Shopping List]
Cloak of Resistance +3 9000
Belt of Physical Might +4 strength and dexterity 20000
Rod of Lesser Extension 3000
Rod of Lesser Maximize 3000
Ring of Protection +3 18000
Wand of Scorching Ray 4500
Wand of Shield 750
Total 59000

As with other donate balance to good cause.
[/sblock]


----------

